# Schwarzwälder Baustellen



## fez (17. Mai 2004)

- die einzige Konstante ist der Wandel -

Hier bitte Bilder eurer Projekte, Dauerbaustellen, im werden befindliche Bikes. 

Der "hör-mal-wer-da-hämmert" für die Massen !


----------



## fez (17. Mai 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Mai 2004)




----------



## fez (17. Mai 2004)




----------



## Triple F (17. Mai 2004)

Dat Dingen ist ja so gut wie neu! 
Aus wessen Sammlung hast du denn den gezockt.

Farblich würde einer ´96er Judy DH mit XC-Innenleben gut passen.


----------



## Freerider1987 (18. Mai 2004)

Selber lackiert??????? wenn ja welche farbe


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber lackiert???????



nee, nee - schön wärs !!


----------



## ykcor (18. Mai 2004)

meine kleine schwarzwaldbaustelle...

fehlen tut noch der adapter für die hintere gustl, die vordere gustl (is grad eingeschickt), und der dämpfer.... (der muss noch eingeschickt werden weil er kein öl mehr hat)

*edit* ach ja, der lenker wird au noch schwarz 














mfG


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2004)

hält das Schweissteil nun ?


----------



## ykcor (18. Mai 2004)

also bis jez hats 2 tage todtnau und nen paar tage rumcruisen ausgehalten... viel mehr konnt ich nich fahren dann war der dämpfer im arsch. aber ich denk schon das das hebt 

mfG


----------



## crossie (18. Mai 2004)

meine baustelle sollten inzwischen schon eigentlich alle kennen, egal. hier trotzdem nochmal. geändert hat sich nicht viel , hab die sattelstütze noch gekürzt.

liegt bis ich nen laufradsatz hab (bzw HR und VRnabe, felgen hab ich notfalls noch hier) erstmal auf eis. wer noch pedale hat, möge sich bei mir melden... und wer nen oversize vorbau über hat (31.8er klemmung) auch... 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (18. Mai 2004)

mein oversized-vorbau ging vor zwei wochen bei ebay übern tisch, für den lächerlichen preis von 15,50


----------



## crossie (19. Mai 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> mein oversized-vorbau ging vor zwei wochen bei ebay übern tisch, für den lächerlichen preis von 15,50



argh  mist... naja...kann man nix machen.

laufradsatz ist bestellt, sollte nächste woche kommen...

singletraaaaaaaaaacks 

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (19. Mai 2004)

mitm vorbau - silber oder schwarz ?

Will ihn haben !


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Mai 2004)

meinst du mich?

das is net der vorbau vom giant, sondern der vom ehehmaligen dualer gewesen


----------



## fez (19. Mai 2004)

nee, sorry - meine Crossie und seinen billischvorbau


----------



## crossie (19. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nee, sorry - meine Crossie und seinen billischvorbau



ehh... der hat 1 jahr gehalten und hält immernoch 

is schwarz. silberner x-tasy aufdruck.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Mai 2004)

is meiner - beim näxten konspirativen Treffen erfolgt die Geldübergabe


----------



## crossie (19. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> is meiner - beim näxten konspirativen Treffen erfolgt die Geldübergabe


fein


----------



## Route66 (5. Juni 2004)

Sooo,

hier mal meine derzeitige Baustelle   

Ja ja, ich weiss, zu wenig Federweg für Euch    



Gruzz


----------



## crossie (9. Juni 2004)

endlich fertig


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2004)

habe auch ne kleine baustelle am start,
kommt warscheinlich ne z1fr, drop off oder vanilla dran.


----------



## Znarf (10. Juni 2004)

@crossie

Mein Auge sieht, dass du auch die mächtigen Sun Single Track fährst, allerdings haben deine 3 der wunderschönen Aufkleber. Haste die so gekauft, oder irgendwoher zusätzliche Sticker organisiert. Ich hätte nämlich auch gerne welche   meine haben leider nur 1 Sticker jeweils.

Dein Alutech ist übrigens   wunderbar, Respekt!

Würd ich mir auch mal aufbauen, aber ich steck meine Kohle jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub   

Grüße Znarf


----------



## crossie (10. Juni 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> @crossie
> 
> Mein Auge sieht, dass du auch die mächtigen Sun Single Track fährst, allerdings haben deine 3 der wunderschönen Aufkleber. Haste die so gekauft, oder irgendwoher zusätzliche Sticker organisiert. Ich hätte nämlich auch gerne welche   meine haben leider nur 1 Sticker jeweils.
> 
> ...



ich mach eh 2 davon ab... einer reicht mir. wenn ich die vorsichtig abpopel, bekommste die bei dir evtl wieder aufgeklebt...?

hab ich bei bikemailorder so bestellt und gekauft.


----------



## Znarf (10. Juni 2004)

Das wär ja ne glückliche Fügung des Schicksals.

Bist du eigentlich irgendwann mal wieder an den Seven Hills? Dann könnten wir ja  nen Preis aushandeln und dort ne kleine Session starten, ich hab eh vor zusammen mit n paar Kumpels wieder mal hinzugehn. 

Vielleicht lassen sich ja hier noch n paar mehr Leute begeistern, ich würd gern mal die Mountainbiker hier aus der Region persönlich sehn   

Fez und so kenn ich zwar vom Lesen hier aus m Forum, aber in echt ist das Albtal wohl zu verwinkelt und dunkel, als dass man öfter mal jemanden sieht, ausser den Leuten mit denen ich eh immer unterwegs bin  

Viele Grüße Znarf


----------



## crossie (17. Juni 2004)

jetzt mit king


----------



## crossie (14. August 2004)

brauch noch speichen...

kettenblatt kommt auch noch nen neues, kette liegt schon hier.

dann bräucht ich irgendwann noch neue pedale und nen neuen sattel, und gimp ist wieder gut fahrbereit. 
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (14. August 2004)

drehst du jezt pornos oder wo hast du die ganzen kohlen her ?


----------



## crossie (15. August 2004)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> drehst du jezt pornos oder wo hast du die ganzen kohlen her ?



hehehe  

psst, das sollte doch keiner wissen 

nee, eigentlich hab ich nur ein paar judengeschäfte gemacht, und schwupps, waren die neuen felgen + HR-nabe hier. so einfach ist das.

cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. August 2004)

also sollte das mit den pornos stimmen würde ich auch mal ehrenamtlich ein scheinwerfer halten, kein proplem, man hilft sich ja gerne   
und wenn mal ein darsteller krank ist.. kann man die lampe bestimt auch auf den boden legen ...oder so


----------



## specialist (16. August 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lassen sich ja hier noch n paar mehr Leute begeistern, ich würd gern mal die Mountainbiker hier aus der Region persönlich sehn



Kuckuck, auf mich trifft alles zu:
-Mountainbiker
-aus der Region (wohne in Wilferdingen, arbeite im REHA)
-bin begeistert  
meld Dich doch mal- finde übrigens Dein Bildchen cool!

cu specialist


----------



## Wooly (21. September 2004)

Kinder Kinder der Winter kommt ... also, beleben wir den Baustellenthread mal wieder ...

1. Die Nightridehobel ist im Augenblick zum UltraleichtlaufrennradmitHS33-Renner umgebaut, da kann man nichts mehr basteln ...

2. Das Jekyll funktioniert langweilig gut, ein schier unschraubbares Rad. Werde es nächste Saison an Jutta abtreten. So gehts ja nicht !!

3. Der Schlingelspeeder muß fertig werden. Habe heute mal die Radteilekiste sortiert, habe alles bis auf Vorbau & Sattelstütze. Die Schaltung kommt von der ...

4. ... alten Stadtschlampe, da ist noch ne STX 8-fach drauf, die langt für Bremsen & Kettenspanner. Auf det Stadtrad kommt dann eine gute alte DX 7-fach ganz unten aus der Teilekiste, genau richtig für Mannheimer Bahnhofassos ...

5. Die Spaßmaschine fahre ich am 17. nochmal, dann wird sie auseinandergenommen, teilweise verdrückt, damit ich über den Winter was zum Schrauben habe ..  

6. Ach ja, an Juttas Stadtrad muß ich auch noch ein breiteres Tretlager einbauen, sonst tut das kleinste Kettenblatt nie .. 

hoffentlich hab ich da überhaupt noch Zeit zum Windelwechseln ..


----------



## crossie (22. September 2004)

kein hüpfrad ??

spassmaschine auseinandergenommen...  

wo soll das noch hinführen?

cheers
crossie


----------



## grobis (22. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich hab ich da überhaupt noch Zeit zum Windelwechseln ..



wann ist es denn soweit?
gruss grobis


----------



## Wooly (22. September 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> kein hüpfrad ??
> spassmaschine auseinandergenommen...
> wo soll das noch hinführen?



nä keine Sorge, das mein ich doch mit Schrauben, Rahmen & Gabel verkauf ich und dann ... und so ... (du kennst das)


----------



## Wooly (22. September 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist es denn soweit?
> gruss grobis



gestern .. ;-)) .. eigentlich ... aber der Herr läßt auf sich warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen & Gabel verkauf ich und dann ...


Und wo willst du die ganzen Teile dann dran schrauben? Hast du das Gemini gekriegt - wird Herr Zahnarzt komplett von Cannondale ausgestattet sein?
Da ist dann aber kein Low-Budget Hobel mehr!  
Ich sehe schon, ich werde im Winter einen zweiten Job als Schwarzarbeiter annehmen und meine Schwargeldkasse wieder auffüllen - und ...







... nächstes Jahr alle mit einem Enduro SX-Trail oder was ähnlich geilem überraschen.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## crossie (22. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... (du kennst das)



naja  bei mir isses eigentlich immer so:

teil kaputt (rahmen, gabel), argh mist, muss ich mir neu kaufen. und die andern teile setz ich dann als neuteile ins ebay, weisst du doch 



schmarrn hehe


cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (22. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ... nächstes Jahr alle mit einem Enduro SX-Trail oder was ähnlich geilem überraschen.


da kommt und kommt nix zurück zwecks Angebot...

Hat aber nur 105 mm habe ich auf www.specialized.com gesehen (05er Modelle sind online!)


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hat aber nur 105 mm habe ich auf www.specialized.com gesehen


Da hast du falsch geguckt!  
Das SX hat 107 mm , das SX Trail  hat 150 mm genau wie das Enduro. Das Braun find' ich aber keine so tolle Farbe, das S-Works Enduro (kohlrabenschwarz) wird aber traditionell schweineteuer sein.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (22. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo willst du die ganzen Teile dann dran schrauben? Hast du das Gemini gekriegt - wird Herr Zahnarzt komplett von Cannondale ausgestattet sein?



ich hoffe doch ;-)) vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch irgendwann einen Endorsement Deal ...


----------



## crossie (14. Oktober 2004)

*thread-ausgrab*






so. n paar neue projekte. die rockshox psycho SL is der anfang  und sieht inzwischen so aus:





cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (19. Oktober 2004)

baustelle:


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Oktober 2004)

ich nehm an, du willst uns mit dem bild einen baldigen friseurtermin mitteilen?

na wie auch immer - bei mir gibts sehr bald wohl eine baustelle 

ich verrat nicht viel, nur 2 dinge:
-es passt nicht wirklich zu den sonstigen rädern hier
-es wird GEIL


----------



## Wooly (20. Oktober 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das Gemini gekriegt - wird Herr Zahnarzt komplett von Cannondale ausgestattet sein?
> Da ist dann aber kein Low-Budget Hobel mehr!



nee das Teil habe ich nicht gekauft, war viel zu teuer ;-)) aber Low Budget & Cannondale passen doch zusammen, habe ich ja schon mit dem Jekyll bewiesen ... ich habe für ca 800 Euro das Brötchenhol-Gemini einer Schottin geschossen, ist hoffentlich in einer Woche bei mir, dann wird es gefleddert & neu gepulvert und dann helau ...   .. ist es nicht wunderschön ...


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Oktober 2004)

yikes - also zum brötchenholen wär es mir nicht wunderschön genug...


----------



## Froschel (21. Oktober 2004)

also ich an deiner Stelle würde es genau so lassen wie es ist. Ich werden dir dann auch meinen Wertkaufhelm und Fez mit Sicherheit auch seine Freeriderschlafhosen vermachen. Damit stellst du dann alles schon da gewesene in den Schatten


----------



## fez (21. Oktober 2004)

scharfes Teil - solltest Du so lassen !


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Oktober 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe für ca 800 Euro das Brötchenhol-Gemini einer Schottin geschossen, ist hoffentlich in einer Woche bei mir, dann wird es gefleddert & neu gepulvert


Sieht ja echt super aus!
War das eine große Schottin? - Sieht sie zufällig so aus (Anhang)?
Die Schwinge hat ja schon die richtige(TM) Farbe. Ich würde aber zunächst mal ausprobieren, wie es mit anderem Sattel, Griffen und Reifen aussieht. Es könnte sonst passieren, dass hier bald ein Thread gesichtet wird, wo einer fragt: "wo gibs C'dale Decals für billich?"

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (21. Oktober 2004)

grade die Decals sind mal schön dezent


----------



## Wooly (21. Oktober 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> War das eine große Schottin? - Sieht sie zufällig so aus (Anhang)?



nee eine kleine, ist ein M. und wie sie aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber will ich bei einer Schottin auch gar nicht so genau wissen, wenn ich mich da an meinen letzten Edinburgh Aufenthalt zurückerinnere ... 

Es war übrigens wirklich ihr Brötchenholrad, sie meinte da sie damit ein wenig herumgefahren ist und so, nachdem sie es ein wenig nach ihrem Geschmack "getuned" hat ... brech ... also Gelände oder so Fehlanzeige ... was will man mehr !!




			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schwinge hat ja schon die richtige(TM) Farbe. Ich würde aber zunächst mal ausprobieren, wie es mit anderem Sattel, Griffen und Reifen aussieht. Es könnte sonst passieren, dass hier bald ein Thread gesichtet wird, wo einer fragt: "wo gibs C'dale Decals für billich?"




das weiß ich schon, in chrom bei Ebay für ca. 4 Euro ... ich lasse das Teil einfach neu pulvern, dachte so an ein dunkles Graumetallic oder so. Anbauteile werden verscheuert, die Sherman lass ich drin, mal sehen wie die so tut.


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Oktober 2004)

hast du es im deutschen ebay gefunden oder im englischen,...? wenn das gute teil ausm ausland kommt, wieviel zahlst du da dann fuer den versand?

ansonsten schauts guat aus, vor allem auf die sherman (150 oder 170?) bin ich von der performance und haltbarkeit im vergleich zu ner z1 150 mal gespannt.

hab heut endlich antwort bekommen, nc-17 sponsert mir nen satz neue pedale, nachdem sich das eine in portes du soleil ja verabschiedet hatte. 

gruss joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. Oktober 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du es im deutschen ebay gefunden oder im englischen,...? wenn das gute teil ausm ausland kommt, wieviel zahlst du da dann fuer den versand?



Im englischen Ebay. Versand macht ein schottischer Kollege für mich überseine Firma, dann kostet das gerade mal 27 Euro, wenn sie es verschickt hätte waren es ca. 50 Euro gewesen.



			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten schauts guat aus, vor allem auf die sherman (150 oder 170?) bin ich von der performance und haltbarkeit im vergleich zu ner z1 150 mal gespannt.



ich auch, bin nur einmal kurz eine gefahren, die hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ist eine 150 er, ist mir auch lieber so, ich will ja auch noch die Berge mit hoch.

jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine low budget Rohloff ...   

und natürlich, wenn das teil da ist fahren wir erst mal eine Runde im Originalzustand ...


----------



## Triple F (22. Oktober 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine low budget Rohloff ...



Wie wär´s mit ner Nexus


----------



## Wooly (22. Oktober 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s mit ner Nexus



nee nee ich will das Original ...  aber billisch ...   ... werde jetzt im Winter wohl am besten noch mit konventioneller Schaltung fahren, damit ich so richtig sauer werde und die Rohloff hinterher mehr genießen kann (die zufrierenden Klickpedale habe ich ja schon eliminiert ... und irgendwann wird schon jemand im neuseeländischen Ebay eine Rohloff für 239 $ vertickern ...


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Oktober 2004)

so, ich sach ma:







der rest folgt bald, hoffentlich.


----------



## eL (23. Oktober 2004)

macht sich die seuche jetz hier unten auch schon breit


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Oktober 2004)

ich darf das, ich bin kurier!
ist ein bahnrahmen, also eigentlich ein rennrad...


----------



## Triple F (25. Oktober 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee ich will das Original ...  aber billisch ...   ... werde jetzt im Winter wohl am besten noch mit konventioneller Schaltung fahren, damit ich so richtig sauer werde und die Rohloff hinterher mehr genießen kann (die zufrierenden Klickpedale habe ich ja schon eliminiert ... und irgendwann wird schon jemand im neuseeländischen Ebay eine Rohloff für 239 $ vertickern ...



Dann such mal!
Im Aserbadschan-Ebay gab´s neulich ne günstige Z150.

Bei Rohloff würde ich mich noch wegen der Garantie schlau machen. Soll ja nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten, auch wenn ein Defekt innerhalb der Gara-Zeit liegt.


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Oktober 2004)

Da ja schon lange keiner mehr mit mir biken wollte  (außer eL heute), muss ich mal hier mein neuestes Update vorstellen. Ich konnt eine der brandneuen 2005er FOX-Forken ergattern. Ebenfalls zu sehen ist die (immer noch etwas schleifende) 180er Scheibe vorne.





Hier noch mal bereits nach der heutigen Jungfernfahrt im Detail. Die 130mm stören beim bergauffahren nicht groß (lockout) und die Wendigkeit hat zwar gelitten, ist aber noch ok.





Böse Zungen behaupten zwar, ich hätte die Gabel primär wegen der Optik eingebaut, das stimmt aber nicht!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## crossie (1. November 2004)

hübsch  gefällt sogar _mir_  allerdings müsste für meinen geschmack der sattel bisschen tiefer... oder biste so nen dreimeterfufftsch - typ? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> hübsch  gefällt sogar _mir_


Danke für die Blumen, freut mich zu hören. Das Ziel des Umbaus war aber nicht (wie bereits beschrieben) die Verbesserung der Optik.  


			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings müsste für meinen geschmack der sattel bisschen tiefer... oder biste so nen dreimeterfufftsch - typ?


Nö, so groß bin ich nicht. Dass dein Sattel niedriger wäre, ist ja klar. Ich will mit dem Rad aber auch den Berg hochfahren und zwar jeden!
Das ist ein long travel agressive xc all mountain-bike


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

Du willst doch wohl nicht behaupten dass eine Körpergrösse von 2,21m normal sind ? 

Nee, spass beiseite - sehr schickes Gäbelsche


----------



## specialist (2. November 2004)

Hi stefan, ich sprech jetzt auch mal mein Lob aus! Das ist ne Vanilla, oder?
Kantenklatschertourengabel
Da kannst Du dem eL Deine RLC vertickern, ich glaube der steckt gerade in einer Cannondale/Geometrie/Gabel- Sinnkrise  

specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst Du dem eL Deine RLC vertickern, ich glaube der steckt gerade in einer Cannondale/Geometrie/Gabel- Sinnkrise


Das wird ihm nix helfen.
1. Will er keine Luftgabel
2. Baut die Fox Float 100 RLC noch 23mm niedriger als seine MX 120

Da hilft nur eine noch längere Gabel oder ein kürzerer Dämpfer, den ich ihm am Sonntag überreicht habe.


----------



## eL (2. November 2004)

die geo hab ich gerade mit ein bissel flex bohrer feile säge und meinem freund Gewalt ...sagen wir.... chirurgisch korrigiert. jetz kommt noch der VRO in 11° extrakantenklatschbreit drauf und dann passt die mühle   
p.s. hab noch reserven... sodas die jetzt 120/120 mit längerer gabel und anständugen dämpfer auf lockere 150/150 geupdatet werden können.

dann bin ich bergauf genauso langsam wie ihr


----------



## specialist (2. November 2004)

150/150? eL, übertreibst Du da nicht etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. November 2004)

lis mal bitte nochmal von vorn!!!

ich schrieb KÖNNTE   mach ich abba vorerst nicht.

frag na den fezer oder den wühler wieviel fäddawech son richtiger kantenkladscher haben muss   

egal

jetz iss ja erstmal schluß mit der verwabbelschwobbelung von edelbauxitgeschwühren aus bedfort USA.

eL


----------



## specialist (2. November 2004)

Aber Du hast dran gedacht, gibs zu!


----------



## eL (2. November 2004)

nein!


----------



## specialist (2. November 2004)

Ick globe Dir!


----------



## Wooly (9. November 2004)

So denn,

Triple oder alle die das vielleicht wissen, kennt jemand einen richtig guten Lackier-Betrieb in KA und Umgebung, die meinen Gemini Rahmen lackieren können ? Im Branchenbuch finde ich zwar viele, aber vielleicht hat jemand schon mal gute Erfahrungen bei jemandem gemacht.

Herr Triple, soweit sich mein müdes Vaterhirn errinnert, haben sie einmal eine Asresse in Karlsruhe gepostet, ich glaube im Zusammenhang mit Freeriders legendärer Flip-Flop Lackierung ...


----------



## Triple F (10. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> So denn,
> 
> Triple oder alle die das vielleicht wissen, kennt jemand einen richtig guten Lackier-Betrieb in KA und Umgebung, die meinen Gemini Rahmen lackieren können ? Im Branchenbuch finde ich zwar viele, aber vielleicht hat jemand schon mal gute Erfahrungen bei jemandem gemacht.
> 
> Herr Triple, soweit sich mein müdes Vaterhirn errinnert, haben sie einmal eine Asresse in Karlsruhe gepostet, ich glaube im Zusammenhang mit Freeriders legendärer Flip-Flop Lackierung ...



Jo, dass war WEIDE im Reihnhafen. Die machen aber nur Pulverbeschichtung, keine Lackierarbeiten. Da habe ich mein Rocky seinerzeit hingebracht. Angeblich pulvern die auch hin und wieder für Votec. Die waren relativ billig, aber du musst denen GENAU sagen, was zu tun ist. D.h. Schrauben in die Gewinde drehen, abkleben von Lagern, Stopfen in Sattelrohr, Steuerrohr und den ganzen stuff. Falls du richtig GUTE Pulverbeschichtungsadressen willst, kann ich Dir auch noch ein paar geben....


----------



## Wooly (10. November 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du richtig GUTE Pulverbeschichtungsadressen willst, kann ich Dir auch noch ein paar geben....



ja her damit. ich habe mal einen Rahmen bei Rockenstein pulvern lassen, die haben das sehr ordentlich gemacht.


----------



## Triple F (10. November 2004)

Ja, ich dachte auch an Rockenstein oder Götz (Stuttgart). 

Denen würde ich auch das DeKerf anvertrauen, wenn es British Racing Green als bezahlbares Pulver gäbe. Der Vorteil ist, dass die sich biketechnisch auskennen. 

Ich habe damals mit dem Peter mein Sattelrohr ausgerieben. Was da an Pulver rauskam   ...das wollte ich denen eigentlich wieder zurück"verkaufen".

Die Frage ist eben, ob dein CD dann noch als Low Budget - Schnäppchen durchgeht.
3F


----------



## Wooly (15. November 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eben, ob dein CD dann noch als Low Budget - Schnäppchen durchgeht.
> 3F



ich denke schon, wenn auch als "High End Low Budget" Schnäppchen ...    ... der Rahmen geht heute raus zu Rockenstein, wird quarzgrau metallic, mit Chromdecals (ahhhhhhhhhhhh dekadeeeeeeeeent ...). Gestern Abend habe ich dann beim großen E noch einen 1.5 Syntace VRO Vorbau incl. Lowrider geschossen.

Ich hoffe mal, das ich die original Hope Bremsen wiederum gut vertickert bekomme, dann habe ich die Lackierei und Ebaytuning schon wieder drin, den Rest übernehme ich (XT Schaltung, Laufräder) oder fleddere die alte Spaßmaschine (Grimeca Bremsen).

Kosten belaufen sich also auf 932 Euro Kaufpreis + 25 Euro Versand ... ich finde das ist noch Low Budget.

Die Frage ist jetzt noch, was mach ich mit dem alten Spaßmaschinenrahmen, verklopfe ich ihn im Frühjahr oder bastel ich mir einen Bikeparkbomber mit Doppelbrücke vorne ... mal sehen wie die Budgets so stehen im Frühjahr ...


----------



## lelebebbel (16. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich sach ma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der rest ist jetz in meinem album, denn:

es is fertich!!! und es fährt!! WUUUUHUU!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> der rest ist jetz in meinem album, denn:
> 
> es is fertich!!! und es fährt!! WUUUUHUU!!!



na schon bremsen .. sorry .. KONTERN geübt ?? ... coole Sache das


----------



## lelebebbel (17. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> na schon bremsen .. sorry .. KONTERN geübt ?? ... coole Sache das



den ganzen nachmittag - jetzt hab ich hölle muskelkater  
zum glück muss ich heut arbeiten (mit nem freilauf-rad) und kann nicht fixiefahren, sonst wären meine oberschenkel des todes


----------



## fez (18. November 2004)

heute verkauft. In welch wirklich schlechtem Zustand der Lack war lässt sich auf diesem Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> heute verkauft. In welch wirklich schlechtem Zustand der Lack war lässt sich auf diesem Bild nicht erkennen.



hach war trotzdem ein schönes Radl ... aber das SX gefällt mir inzwischen auch sehr gut, die Farbe hat definitiv was !!


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber das SX gefällt mir inzwischen auch sehr gut!


Träum  
Das hier ist übrigens *meiner*. Ja, der hängt schon seit mehreren Monaten hier an der Wand (leider nur als Bild).





Was haltet ihr eigentlich von meiner Idee, diese Gabel in meine  S/SM einzubauen? Wenn  dann mit Schnellspann- oder Steckachse?
Würde das noch als Low-Budget durchgehen?





Achso, technische Daten:
120-150mm RTWD Travel
Stand- und Steuerrohr aus Stahl
einfache aber verstellbare Dämpfung
Gewicht 2800gr  (fast so viel wie eine Z150)
mehr Infos bei Manitou
 preislich attraktiv ist sie im Moment bei Mountainbikes.net
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

puh, ich glaube über die Stance kann Dir hier niemand viel sagen, die ist doch recht neu - oder täusche ich mich da....? Schnellspann hätte halt den Vorteil dass Du Dein altes Laufrad verwenden könntest.

Sag` mal: bollert diese Brücke auf der Rückseite der Gabel wenn voll eingefedert nicht gegen das Unterrohr ?

Hier übrigens noch mal ein anderes Bild vom SX für feuchte Träume.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> puh, ich glaube über die Stance kann Dir hier niemand viel sagen, die ist doch recht neu - oder täusche ich mich da....?


Klar ist die Stance neu, mich interessiert daher im Moment nur die theoretische Eignung und da hören sich in meinen Ohren die technischen Daten gut an, vor allem wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass die Gabel nur wenig mehr als die Hälfte einer Z1 FR1 kostet.


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schnellspann hätte halt den Vorteil dass Du Dein altes Laufrad verwenden könntest.


Die (zugegebener Weise etwas provokative) Frage muss hier lauten: "Kann man eine 150mm Hardcoregabel überhaupt sinnvoll mit Schnellspanner fahren?" Bei Manitou steht: "primary use: freeride, hardcore freeride"


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sag` mal: bollert diese Brücke auf der Rückseite der Gabel wenn voll eingefedert nicht gegen das Unterrohr ?


Da hat sich glaube ich im Vergleich zur Sherman nix groß geändert, diese Frage müsste ich an Wooly weitergeben.
Die Brücke scheint aber bei einigen der neuen Modelle an den Reifen dran zu bollern. Es sind aber nur OEM-Gabeln betroffen, wahrscheinlich, weil die früher ausgeliefert wurden. Es gibt eine Rückrufaktion bei Manitou, von der Sherman, Nixon und Stance Gabeln betroffen sind. Bei denen wird der Federweg jetzt verkürzt. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die (zugegebener Weise etwas provokative) Frage muss hier lauten: "Kann man eine 150mm Hardcoregabel überhaupt sinnvoll mit Schnellspanner fahren?" Bei Manitou steht: "primary use: freeride, hardcore freeride"
> Da hat sich glaube ich im Vergleich zur Sherman nix groß geändert, diese Frage müsste ich an Wooly weitergeben.



ja was weiß denn ich ...  ... ich denke die Investition in umspeichen sollte das "Low Budget" Siegel nicht in Gefahr bringen ...



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brücke scheint aber bei einigen der neuen Modelle an den Reifen dran zu bollern.



... bei mir bollert gar nichts, liegt aber vielleicht auch dran das der Rahmen ja beim Lackieren ist und ich die Sherman noch nie eingebaut habe ...


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

das einzige was wirklich low budget ist (zumindest wenn man sich auf die Bildsuche von Google verlässt) sieht man hier:

http://images.google.de/images?q=tbn:6cpizsMmF0IJ:www.stagweekends.co.uk/poledancingbristol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2004)

Baustellen im SchwaWa sehen so aus? Wär `n Grund, wieder auffem Bau zu arbeiten - aber halt im SchwaWa...


----------



## Wooly (20. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> - aber halt im SchwaWa...[/QUOTE]
> 
> die "Kurpfälzer" wieder ...  :D


----------



## Flugrost (21. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> die "Kurpfälzer" wieder ...


...savoir vivre, mein Bester...







crossposting: die Pfalz steht Spalier, Euch zu versorgen mit feinsten Glühpromillchen und herzallerliebsten Schmalweglinien mit und ohne Erdung. Was hält Euch noch zurück? Die Toskana der Germanen ruft!


----------



## Wooly (21. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> crossposting: die Pfalz steht Spalier, Euch zu versorgen mit feinsten Glühpromillchen und herzallerliebsten Schmalweglinien mit und ohne Erdung. Was hält Euch noch zurück? Die Toskana der Germanen ruft!



ich krieg die Jungs schon rum am Dienstag beim saufen ...


----------



## Froschel (22. November 2004)

denkste


----------



## Froschel (22. November 2004)

übrigens..... Dienstag bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (23. November 2004)

heut Abend um 20.30 Uhr ???


----------



## fez (23. November 2004)

Werter junger Mann ! 

Zuerst möchte ich Ihnen dienstlich vom KSDSBF (Komitee zur Sauberhaltung des Deutsch-Schwarzwälder-Baustellenfreds) mitteilen dass Sie sich im Thread geirrt haben!

Meine private Antwort lautet : Ja!


----------



## Wooly (23. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Meine private Antwort lautet : Ja!



schließe mich der Komiteemeinung an und werde auch bei der Zusammenkunft dabeisein !!!


----------



## Don Stefano (23. November 2004)

Leider kann ich heute nicht um 20:30, da ich noch von einem Versicherungsvertreter heimgesucht werde. Ich komme aber später.

Stefan


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2004)

Mist!   
Eigentlich wollte ich ja diese Nabe hier ersteigern, war aber leider nicht schnell genug zu hause  
Da wäre ein neues Vorderrad etwa genauso teuer geworden, wie die Reparatur meiner Chipslette in Morzine.


----------



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2004)

harrrrharrrrrrharrrrrharrrrrjuhhuuuuuuuu er ist dahhhaaaaaaa ...






sacht mal, bei dem Teil gehört dringend das Tretlagergewinde nachgeschnitten, hat irgendeiner von euch Wahnsinnigen so ein Werkzeug ? Fez ??? ansonsten bring ich ihn kurz zum Händler meines Vertrauens, auch kein Problem.

Und hat jemand ganz zufällig ein gut erhaltenes ISIS Tretlager rumliegen das er nicht mehr braucht ?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## crossie (8. Dezember 2004)

igitt 


aber nette "farbe".

wegen tretlagerinnengewindenachschneidewerkzeug... muss ich mal schaun, hatte auf jeden fall sowas. nur wo das grad is, weiss ich nicht.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. Dezember 2004)

fuehlt sich dein sohnemann denn schon wohl mit seinem geschwisterchen? wie oft macht das CD denn in die windel  

jetzt aber mal ohne bloed, sieht schick aus das teil, bin ja gespannt, wie sich die farbe in echt, also sozusagen live darstellt.


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2004)

nee, so`n Werkzeug hab ich nicht.

Schickes Teil  
- den Lack muss man wohl erstma in live sehen, so aufm Bild wärs i.M. nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Froschel (8. Dezember 2004)

sehr nett, da wirds ja hinhauen bis zur Glühweintour mit der Fertigstellung , aber mußten die Aufbepper in Chromfarbe sein ?


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> aber mußten die Aufbepper in Chromfarbe sein ?



JA !!!!!


----------



## Triple F (8. Dezember 2004)

Ja, die Farbe geht durch Mark und Bein!


----------



## Froschel (8. Dezember 2004)

ich bin mir sicher da kommt noch ein Fuchsschwanz dran


----------



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> fuehlt sich dein sohnemann denn schon wohl mit seinem geschwisterchen? wie oft macht das CD denn in die windel



nicht so oft wie er ...    ... so eine Wickelkommode ist ein super Platz um Rahmen zu fotografieren !!!


----------



## grobis (8. Dezember 2004)

nee das glaube ich nicht. was macht das ding denn auf dem wickeltisch!?   
gruss grobis


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Dezember 2004)

also live und in angemessenerer umgebung sieht das ding echt gut aus! lackierung und schrift passt auch gut zusammen


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> er ist dahhhaaaaaaa ...


Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Bild vom fertigen kompletten Bike?


----------



## Wooly (15. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Bild vom fertigen kompletten Bike?



ischt erscht am Samschtich feddisch ...


----------



## nkwd (15. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> also live und in angemessenerer umgebung sieht das ding echt gut aus! lackierung und schrift passt auch gut zusammen


und gewickelt muss es auch schon nimmer werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2004)

ich hab mir auch grad nen neuen rahmen gekauft, diesmal zur abwechslung für offroad und mit gängen 
aber wie gewohnt aus stahl.






DMR Switchback 18".
der passt, hoffentlich. das oberrohr ist lang, und das ist die grösste rahmenhöhe in der es den gibt. das is nämlich ein kinderfahrrad 

noch hab ich ihn nicht, und der aufbau wird sich wohl auch weit ins nächste jahr hinziehen, weil ich hab eigentlich gar kein geld.

das ding wird mein scott mit dem ovalen steuerrohr ersetzen. dann hab ich endlich auch mal nen rahmen zum an die wand hängen..


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir auch grad nen neuen rahmen gekauft, diesmal zur abwechslung für offroad und mit gängen
> aber wie gewohnt aus stahl.
> 
> 
> ...



Dreckspitz!
Wenn die Kohle von der Uni da ist, hole ich mir den gleichen Rahmen, aber in grau  

EDIT:
IMHO gibbet den Switchback auch als 21".


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2004)

hehe, haste mitgeboten?

ich hab wie gesagt grad auch nicht wirklich viel geld, aber andererseits: es ist mitten im winter und der rahmen ist orange-rot - da hatte ich nicht viel hoffnung, dass es den mal billiger gibt 

was willst du denn für ne gabel dranbauen? bin ein bisschen am schwanken, ob die geo wohl eine 03/04er Z1 verträgt, die es grad so billich gibt. 130mm sind zwar noch im empfohlenen bereich, aber die Z1 baut ja so hoch wie manche 150er und ich mag keine chopper.


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2004)

>21"
ja, irgendein shop hatte den auch in 20". aber dann hab ich irgendwo bei den amis gelesen, dass es da probleme mit (irgendwas-)brüchen gab, daraufhin eine leichte änderung... wer weiss, vielleicht ham sie die 20er daraufhin gestrichen.
das würde erklären, warum man ihn so nur in 16,5" und 18" findet.


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

War der eBay?
Hab ich gar nicht gesehen, da ich mir eh nen neuen Rahmen holen werde (der erste seit 11 Jahren !!). Für wieviel ging der weg?

Mein Aufbau steht schon zu 90%, nur Rahmen fehlt noch:

Z1 FR´03
Sram X.7 Trigger / Schaltwerk
Gustav M Hebel
Gustav M / Clara Bremssattel
Race Face was geht (Vorbau,BB,Kurbeln,Lenker,Sattelstütze)
Fizik Nisene
Magura LRS
Oury Grips
Schwalbe Fatal Bert (oder Conti Diesel)

--> Den Aufbau hat glaub auch der $a!t, dessen Switchbak ich davor gerne mal fahren würde


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2004)

ja, war bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7119989586

der 2.-höchstbietende ist ein gewisser "steinhummer"  - ob das der IBCler is  


mein plan sieht ähnlich aus wie deiner:

*Z1 FR* - wahrscheinlich, ja
*Sram X.7 Trigger / Schaltwerk* - jepp
*Gustav M* - bei mir vermutlich Louise FR
*Race Face Vorbau,BB,Kurbeln,Lenker,Sattelstütze -* weiss noch nicht so genau. aber ISIS kommt mir nicht ins haus, nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab.
*Fizik Nisene* - Flite
*Magura LRS* - XT/singletrack. systemlaufräder sind DER TEUFEL!!!111
*Oury Grips* - kenn ich nich, aber ich nehm so welche mit so dranschraube-schrauben 
*Schwalbe Fatal Bert (oder Conti Diesel)* - dito. 

p.s.: Fatal Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

134  is´ ja wohl mehr als unverschämt  ! Dafür würde ich auch die 30 Öre Versand zahlen.

Steinhummer ist wohl der Steinhummer aka "Rock Lobster"


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ischt erscht am Samschtich feddisch ...


Wann kommt jetz das Bild? Am liebsten mit Papi im Bett!


----------



## Wooly (20. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt jetz das Bild? Am liebsten mit Papi im Bett!



Du Sau ... neee ich mach schon ein nettes Photo, wenn es fertig ist !!! Allerdings ist es das noch nicht, aber man braucht ja in der Weihnachtszeit auch was zu basteln ...   ... hier übrigens mal eine Abhandlung über Bikehändler & Bastellagen ....

... es begab sich, das ich heute zum ersten Mal wieder mein Bett nach 3 Tagen verliess, um langsam wieder unter die Lebenden zu gelangen. Da dachte ich mir: Hurra, wenn Jutta nach Karlsruhe fährt fahr ich mit und geb meinen Rahmen kurz beim besten Radhändler der Welt in Rastatt ab, dieser hat schließlich schon fachmännisch das Tretlager nachgeschnitten, und da der Herr Thiel nicht mit seltsam unterschiedlichen ISIS Tretlagern, E-Type Umwerfern und ähnlichem Unbill zurechkam in seiner kleinen Heimschrauberwerkstatt, und außerdem dem passenden Werkzeug abhold war, dachte ich dieser Mann könne wie immer eine preiswerte Rettung in der Not sein ....

... doch weit gefehlt, ich traf den Meister mitten beim Laden-Neudekorieren in grimmigster Stimmung an, zwischen umgeräumten Radteilen und halbgesägten Gipskartonplatten, und nach eingehender Besichtigung des Dilemmas konstantierte er, da sei nichts zu machen, mein wunderschönes für 10 Euro erstandenes Race Face Signature Lager sein nicht zu gebrauchen weil ungeignet für den E-Type Umwerfer und außerdem sei er gerade am dekorieren und bis zum 7.01.05 sowieso nicht und er hätte eh nur das Shimanoinnenlagerwerkzeug (in Rastatt ist die Welt noch in Ordnung), er könne mir also höchsten ab dem 7. ein neues Passendes bestellen aber das wird teuer und überhaupt und sowieso ... als gebrochener Mann verlies ich, Rahmen & Innenlager hinter mir herschleifend, den Laden ....

.... was tun .... nichts zu basteln über Weihnachten .... aufhängen ... erschießen .... was tun ....

... wie immer fand die beste Freundin der Welt eine Lösung. Auf der Fahrt gen Karlsruhe konstantierte sie, das sie mir

1. eine neue Radjacke zu Weihnachten geschenktechnisch überreichen wollte und das ich dieselbige wg. Arbeitsüberschuß und Krankheit noch immer nicht ausgewählt hätte und ... 

2. Wir schon seit gewisser Zeit mal das neue Velodrom-Geschäft in persönlichen Augenschein nehmen wollten !!! (ich ...)

also, gesagt getan, lenkten wir unser Familiengefährt sammt Sohn, Hund, Rahmen und Innenlager gen Velodrom. Dort angekommen schilderte ich dem Werkstattirokesen meine Problematik, wonach er sich einige Minuten in kosmisch meditative Schwingungen versetzte und dann folgende güldene Sätze sprach:

das Innelager funktioniert nicht mit dem E-Type Umwerfer, aber die Dinger sind eh ******* und verbiegen sich immer also ...

....nehmen einfach einen normalen Schellenumwerfer, *******n auf E-Type und das Tretlager passt dann außerdem !!!

gesagt getan hatte er auch blitzschnell einen leicht gebrachten aber noch absolut neuwertigen XT Umwerfer zum Vorzugspreis aus der Werkstadtkiste geangelt und machte sich ans Werk, die Spaßmaschine No3 wieder in ein weihnachtsbastelwürdiges Radobjekt zurückzuverwandeln. Die ca. 20min Wartezeit versüsste ich mir damit, mir von der netten Verkaufsfee quasi als Belohnung für ihren aufopferungsvollen Mitarbeiter ein wunderbare schweineteuere hastenichgesehen GoretexallwetterwindstoppersuperskinspezialJacke der allerersten Kajüte aufschwätzen zu lassen, so das auch die Chefin meiner Gemächer schlußendlich noch zu ihrem wohlverdienten Weihnachtsgeschenkerfolg kam.

Leicht benommen verließen wir eine Stunde später noch leicht benebelt von soviel Grazie und Kundenfreundlichkeit besagten laden, nicht ohne auszurufen "Das Velodrom lebe 3 mal hoch, scheiß der Henker das sie ganz schön saftige Preise haben !!"

In der Wirtschaft nennt man so etwas neudeutsch denke ich heutzutage eine sogenannte "WIN-WIN Situation", sprich alle sind glücklich, und beide reicher, ich an Erfahrung und Bastelmaterial, das Velodrom um 155,65 Euro aus meiner Brieftasche (für Jacke, Umwerfer & Montage).

Natürlich werde ich die vereinte NL-Leserschaft weiterhin mit Lesestoff über den Spaßmaschine No3 Aufbau erfreuen, die gerade neben mir steht und der Dinge harrt die da noch kommen werden.

mfg euer Wooly


P.S. bei Aldi gibt es gerade einen ganz hervorragenden Barrolo, der die Gedanken fliegen läßt und die Zunge locker macht ...


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Dezember 2004)

The return of the Luftfedergabel!

Wie von eL schon vorgeschlagen, ist die  FLOAT (auch wg. fehlender Interessenten) wieder in den Stumpi gewandert.


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Dezember 2004)

The Stahlfeder strikes back!

Nachdem die Vanilla jetz wieder frei ist und das Christkind die restlichen fehlenden Parts vorbeigebracht hat, wurde die Vanilla heute (vorübergehend  ) in das alte FSR gebaut:





Hier noch mal von vorne mit dem prolligen   Lenker und Vorbau:


----------



## Wooly (1. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> The Stahlfeder strikes back!



Aha, und wer hat behauptet ICH hätte die reine Lehre des Billigkantenklatscherbaus verraten, häh, häh ...   


P.S. wo sind eigentlich die Photos vom Skifahren ??


----------



## crossie (1. Januar 2005)

sehr schön....  aber vanilla is doch eigentlich nur für scheiben bis 180 zugelassen, oder??



hab auch n neues bastelding... 

NPJ little jimny frame
entweder fox vanilla RL (muss ich allerdings noch reparieren lassen)
oder RS psycho SL (muss ich noch runtertraveln auf 80mm)
SRAM x-9 trigger + schaltwerk
26" Singletracks (Reifen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, sagt mal nen guten freeride-reifen)
Cleg DH vorn und hinten


naja, soll halt nen wald-freeride-hardtail werden... evtl auch noch nutzbar zum tourenfahrn (ja, _TOUREN!_  )

cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (1. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> naja, soll halt nen wald-freeride-hardtail werden... evtl auch noch nutzbar zum tourenfahrn (ja, _TOUREN!_  )



Du sollst nicht immer soviel trinken an Sylvester ....


----------



## Triple F (1. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> evtl auch noch nutzbar zum tourenfahrn (ja, _TOUREN!_  )



*Irgendwelche* Vorsätze für 0-5  ???


----------



## Wooly (1. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> 26" Singletracks (Reifen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, sagt mal nen guten freeride-reifen)



Schwalbe Big Betty, bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört, werde ihn mal auf dem Gemini versuchen wenn meine Fat Alberts durch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (1. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *Irgendwelche* Vorsätze für 0-5  ???



maybe the same as me ... ??


----------



## Triple F (1. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> maybe the same as me ... ??



Ich habe mich auch (mal wieder   ) zu einem tollen Versprechen mir selbst gegenüber hinreißen lassen  ! 

Ich bin dabei, wooly!!


----------



## crossie (1. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *Irgendwelche* Vorsätze für 0-5  ???


ja. mal mit den northernlights wieder ne runde radzufahrn.  is doch was, oder? *g*


cheers
crossie


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön....  aber vanilla is doch eigentlich nur für scheiben bis 180 zugelassen, oder??


Nö, is' ne '05er Gabel, die sind alle bis 210mm zugelassen.

Irgendwie kommt auf den Bildern der Vorbau und Lenker nicht so richtig zur Geltung. 1,5" als Lenkerdurchmesser ist ja fasst so dick wie meine frühmorgendliche *********.
Also ich werde nochmal ein neues Bildchen machen (vom Rad).


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2005)

sieht klasse aus Deine Sadomaso-Maschine   

Apropos Reifen: Big Betty sind relativ schwer und haben laut Test einen recht hohen Rollwiderstand. Was ich interessant finde ist der Michelin C 24 Light, ist zwar ähnlich schwer (900 gr. glaube ich) aber hat angeblich einen super Rollwiderstand...


----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2005)

Achtung .... Zotenalarm .... Achtung:



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5" als Lenkerdurchmesser ist ja fasst so dick wie meine frühmorgendliche *********



deswegen braucht man ja auch so nen dicken Vorbau dafür ....


.... pohhhhhoaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Januar 2005)

ich hab mir jetzt mal so bremsgedöns von hayes bestellt, für mein DMR. und kantenklatsch-laufräder.
bis das DMR dann komplett ist, kann ich also meinem scott eine scheibenbremse verpassen. die kombination 203mm scheibe vorn und deore v-brake hinten findet man sicher nicht sehr oft  das wird lustig...


----------



## eL (2. Januar 2005)

@Stefan
Genau so wie ichs ja bereits sagte   die flutsch ans kleine schwatze wo sie herkam und die vanülle an den Männerkantenklatscher. Is dann nichmehr lowbud..... aber draufgeschi§§en.

@lelle
machnur.... in der wahl der anbau/schalt/brems komponenten warst du ja schon immer vollig schmerz und stilfrei. Du kleiner rebell du.

da komm ich doch eben aus Berlin zurück und mein kleiner schwarzer kantenklatscher steht vorne platt !!! wer is nur mit meinem rädelchen gefahren oder haben wir in saverne doch so hart gerockt??

eL


----------



## Triple F (3. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wer is nur mit meinem rädelchen gefahren ??[/SIZE]
> eL



2. Zwerg: Wer hat nur mit meinem Gäbelchen gefedert ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2005)

misthobleschockshcwerenotnocheins ..... wenn der Thiel das mit den Bestellnummern und den SklverandaufÖlfilteradaptern nie so blickt .... hat jemand zufällig einen Magura Adapter No3 für IS Bremse an PM Gabel rumliegen ???


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> .... hat jemand zufällig einen Magura Adapter No3 für IS Bremse an PM Gabel rumliegen ???




wattn hast sowas nich immer inner brieftasche griffbereit?? brauch man doch andauernd dat teil   

wenn dat dingen nich greifbar ist dann meld dich doch mal bei unserem Maguraeisenschwein MartinM (der Mod!! ick glob det gibt nämlich 2 davon) Bestellst ihm nen  schön gruß von mir und fragst ob er dir schnell helfen kann.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand zufällig einen Magura Adapter No3 für IS Bremse an PM Gabel rumliegen ???


Also da kommen gleich 2 Dinge zusammen, die ich mir nie und nimmer antun würde (Magura Bremse und IS Bremssattel).   
Nö, ich will hier keinen Bremsglaubenskrieg anzetteln. Jeder soll fahren, mit was er glücklich wird, es soll hier ja sogar Leute geben, die ohne Bremse fahren.  

Zurück zum Thema, der Photoapparat liegt noch auf der Sylvesterfete rum, SadoMasoschine kann bei einer sonntäglichen Fallsrunde gecheckt werden.


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Also da kommen gleich 2 Dinge zusammen, die ich mir nie und nimmer antun würde (Magura Bremse und IS Bremssattel).



Neee neee das ist gerade andersherum, ich will meine Grimeca an die Sherman bauen, und dazu brauche ich nen Magura Adpater, comprende ...


----------



## knoflok (4. Januar 2005)

hi wooly; 
genau so einen hab ich noch daheim  rumliegen; hab die irgendwie doppelt bestellt, bzw. am neuen bremssattel war auch einer dran,
ist niegelnagelneu und ungebraucht; 
allerdings erst ab Freitag verfügbar, da der in lahr liegt und ich meinen teleporter noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit habe...
für 12,50isser dir; also die nummer 3 (0721 643)
Gruß
knoflok


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> hi wooly;
> genau so einen hab ich noch daheim  rumliegen; hab die irgendwie doppelt bestellt, bzw. am neuen bremssattel war auch einer dran,
> ist niegelnagelneu und ungebraucht;
> allerdings erst ab Freitag verfügbar, da der in lahr liegt und ich meinen teleporter noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit habe...
> ...



cool cool habe heute mal rumtelefoniert und keine Sau hat ihn da, außer dem Herrn Tächl, und dann muß ich da nicht hingurken, und billiger ist auch noch !!!     
Ich schreib dir ne PM mit meiner Handynummer etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. Januar 2005)

der Herr Tächl hat auch noch was anderes rumliegen - nämlich mein neues Rähmelsche für welchen ich alles andere vercheckt habe...

- 4,1 kg incl. Dämpfer
- Oberrohr 560 mm
- ziemlich kompakt
- Booaaahfeeling


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2005)

Schick schick schick ... bei Gott ich werde den Samstag schrauben bis mir die Finger bluten ...   ... das wird ja die reinste Erlkönigstour am Sonntag ...


----------



## nils (6. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Schick schick schick ... bei Gott ich werde den Samstag schrauben bis mir die Finger bluten ...   ... das wird ja die reinste Erlkönigstour am Sonntag ...



Heieiei Buben, dann ist ja am Ende noch Bike-putzen vorher angesagt. Was, wenn wir am Anfang an einer Eisdiele vorbeikommen und die Räder sind dreckig... nicht auszudenken


----------



## eL (6. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Was, wenn wir am Anfang an einer Eisdiele vorbeikommen und die Räder sind dreckig... nicht auszudenken



Na Nils wir sind doch keene Eisdielenposer   

Aber wenn schon die ersten Kalmitschneggen unterwegs sein sollten   da will man doch nich mit schmuddeligem Spochtgerät negativ auffallen   
Also Sonntach geschniegelt und gebügelt zum Pfalzfalten.

p.s. Wühler und Fetzer machen natürlich am Samstach spätestens ne ausgiebige probefart um eventuelle lose schrauben und dergleichen noch anzuziehen. Glaubt mir ich weis wovon ich rede   

eL


----------



## fez (6. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wühler und Fetzer machen natürlich am Samstach spätestens ne ausgiebige probe*fart*


worauf Du einen lassen kannst !


----------



## Triple F (6. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> worauf Du einen lassen kannst !


Und der Bernhard mit seinem *Stinky* ist mit von der Partie...


----------



## nils (6. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> worauf Du einen lassen kannst !



Dann aber am Samstag Abend brav Chili essen und mit einigen Weizen runterspülen


----------



## Wooly (6. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber am Samstag Abend brav Chili essen und mit einigen Weizen runterspülen



nee nee für den richtigen Initialdruck sorgen immer noch traditionsgemäß die Kombination "Pfälzer-Erascorant-Erbsensuppe" & Weizenradler ... es wird wie immer klug sein, nach dem Mittagessen NICHT hinter Bernhard zu fahren ...


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

ihr werdet schon sehen was passiert wenn`s Rückenwind gibt  
so wie`s aussieht hab ich jetzt endlich meine Erkältung hinter mich gebracht und bin, soweit keine Rückschläge kommen mit von der Partie. Werds allerdings sehr gemütlich angehen.
Wollte ja eigentlich vorschlagen paddeln zu gehen bei den Wasserständen, wenn jetzt aber die FezSpezialisierte Maschine  und der Woolyklatscher fertig werden ist ne Pfalzrundfahr schon Pflicht.
Was halten die Herren von 10.00 MannMob Parkpl. und 10.20 Knielingen.
Vorschlagen würde ich die Kalmit, oder Bad Dürkheim wenn wir die Bike`s richtig testen wollen   

bis denne 


-_-


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

hab grad ne PM vom Senjore Han bekommen daß die Pfälzer Gang ab 10.30 die Bad Dürkheimer Gegend unsicher machen wollen. Könnte man ja verbinden oder ?


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

neues von meiner baustelle:

karlsruhe, oststadt, freitag abends 18:05h - ich will grad zum supermarkt, da klingelts.. hm? zeugen jehovas? polizei? sternsinger mit verspätung?

ne, GLS - mit einem schönen kleinen paket von 100%bike   
Inhalt:


 

zwei mal hayes nine mit zwei 203mm "scheibchen" - eigentlich hab ich ja "nur" die version mit vorne 203mm, hinten 160mm scheibe bestellt und bezahlt. aber so is auch gut, besonders wenn man unterwegs mal ne pizza essen will und keinen teller hat   

also her mit dem scott, raus mit der HS33 und dem CC-vorderrad und flugs die downhill scheibe drangenagelt.. 52 minuten später sah das ganze dann so aus:




es geht doch nichts über anständig überdimensionierte technik 

war grad dann noch einkaufen, aber jetzt muss ich das gerät doch mal probefahrn...


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2005)

Du hast den Dreck am Bremsgriff vergessen, Mann!


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> --> Den Aufbau hat glaub auch der $a!t, dessen Switchbak ich davor gerne mal fahren würde




kein problem !


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> 52 minuten später sah das ganze dann so aus


Very nice!  
Ich bin gespannt, ob die neuen Hayes Scheiben weniger quietschen als die von Armin und mir. Auch der LRS von Äkschtn-Schpoat is' allerfeinste Sahne.
Was für Naben Sind denn da drin?

Willst du die überflüssigen Aufkleber von den STs nicht noch entfernen, da kann man einiges an Gewicht sparen.


----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

also ich hab das gerät grade aufm parkplatz eingebremst... schon ein erlebnis wenn man nur felgenbremsen kennt 
schade eigentlich, dass die bremsvorgänge immer so schnell vorbei sind

gequietscht hat sie nur die ersten 20 mal in etwa, ist immer leiser geworden. jetzt krieg ich sie in der ebene nicht mehr zum quietschen, weder heiss noch kalt. aber wer weiss, wie das dann richtig bergab im dreck klingt.

der gabel gefällt die ganze sache glaub ich nicht so gut, die will immer schlangenlinien fahren... das geknarze schieb ich einfach mal auf die bowdenzüge   


die naben sind nun doch nur deore, aber löblicherweise von den action-sportlern schon sauber eingestellt. dafür hat der laufradsatz inkl felgenbändern nur 115 gekostet und ist nach ersten klang-tests sehr gut gespeicht. so feinheiten wie aufkleberentfernung und bremsleitung kürzen mach ich erst wenn der kram in das DMR    kommt


----------



## eL (7. Januar 2005)

Janz große klasse wa

aber sach ma wieso haust die schaize nich gleich in dein DMR ???? da kann doch jetz nichmehr viel fehlen!!!

oder haste det DMR nonnich??

weitermachen

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

den rahmen hab ich:





die bremsen und die laufräder nun auch. es fehlt aber z.b. noch die gabel. vielleicht kann ich es bis mitte februar mit allen wunschteilen fertig kriegen, bis dahin muss das scott noch halten


----------



## Wooly (8. Januar 2005)

alter Lattich ... 2.35 ... alles geschraubt und die Grimacas entlüftet, morgen noch die Schaltzüge und dann mal sehen ...


----------



## fez (8. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich ist das hier ja der falsche Fred für mich - da ich das Rädchen ja nicht selbst zusammengeschraubt habe sondern mein Bikehändler. Ich finde aber den "Eure-Bikes-Fred" grade nicht deshalb nun:

TURMBERG SX TRAIL

Rahmen: 
Grösse S, sehr kompakter Rahmen, Oberrohr 551 mm (waagerecht gemessen von Steuerrohr bis zur gedachte Verlängerung des Sattelrohrs), Geometrie recht ausgweogen. Mit einem beiliegenden anderen Schlitten für die Dämpferaufnahme lassen sich die Winkel auch noch steiler einstellen und das Tretlager anheben (...falls man das wünschen sollte).

Gewicht: 
17 kg 

Aufbau : 
Z 150 FR, Normalo-Truvativ und Shimano-Teile, Mustav M, Leichtbau eigentlich nur die Hügi 240 hinten und die Tourenbereifung. Die Umwerfermontage ist etwas kompliziert, der XT-Umwerfer passt nicht, der LX nur wenn man ihn grenzwertig hoch anbringt. (Hat übrigens mein Bikehändler aufgebaut)

Sattelstütze:
die Sattelstütze von Syncros ist beim Set mit dabei, hier seht ihr sie in Originallänge voll eingefahren - wird nach unten durch einen Anschlag begrenzt. Die Sattelstützenverstellbarkeit ist ca. 12 cm (werde mal genauer nachmessen).

Erste Fahreindrücke: 
sehr ausgewogene Geometrie, Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist genügend da und muss nicht aktiv eingefordert werden wie beim Big Hit. Sehr quirlig, lange nicht so behäbig wie das Big Hit.

Hinterbau + Dämpfer: 
Ich hatte noch keine Zeit den 5th Element wirklich im harten Gelände optimal einzustellen, er ist also momentan noch im Keller-und-mit-dem-Hund-Gassigeh-Setup. Trotzdem die ersten Eindrücke... 
Der Hinterbau fühlt sich bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten und grösseren Schlägen (a la hohe Bordsteinkante ect.) straffer an als der Big Hit (hatte das Comp 04 mit 190 mm). Holzt man schneller drüber scheint das Blow-Off-Ventil des 5th Element anzusprechen und dann scheint er optimal wegzubügeln. Da ich die Progression noch nicht eingestellt bzw. getestet habe kann sich aber dieses Verhalten noch bedeutend verbessern lassen nehme ich an. 
Wippen lässt sich ja durch die Plattform-Geschichte prima eliminieren - nicht allzusehr auf Kosten des Ansprechverhaltens finde ich. Der verbaute 5th Element besitzt übrigens nicht diese kleinen Madenschrauben am Piggy-Back um die Ein- und Ausfederungsdämpfung (wie es das 5th Element-Heftchen nennt) zu verändern.

>> ein feines Rädchen für den FR-Touren-Einsatz also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (8. Januar 2005)

wahnsinn


----------



## knoflok (8. Januar 2005)

@ lelebebbel:

na also; trotz feiertag angekommen; zwar zu nicht ganz normalen uhrzeiten, aber egal; 
gut schauts aus... aber die gabel ... uiuiui... die hat damit wirklich zu kämpfen... die marzochi schafft des nicht wirklich lange... 

aber schaut stark aus   

@ fez:

boaaahhh



knoflok


----------



## Triple F (8. Januar 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> kein problem !



Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal drauf zurückkommen. Im Moment bin ich wieder EXTREM am schwanken, aber wenn´s ein Hardtail wird, dann das DMR,logo!

@nils: 
Hast Du von Deinem Bike schon neue Bilder drin??


----------



## Wooly (8. Januar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber die gabel ... uiuiui... die hat damit wirklich zu kämpfen... die marzochi schafft des nicht wirklich lange...



ah wah, es  gibt nichts  was eine alte gute Z1 nicht  mitmacht, meine  wird jetzt seit  knapp  2  jahren  von einer 200  ´er Scheibe malträtiert und hat das bis jetzt klaglos überstanden !!!


----------



## knoflok (8. Januar 2005)

hm; so massiv sieht die abber gar nicht aus... 

whatever 

hauptsache spaß   

knoflok


----------



## grobis (8. Januar 2005)

@fez: booaarrrrr, was für ein ästhetisch super gelungener fr-brügel. meine tiefe verbeugung.

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (9. Januar 2005)

nach reichlich arbeit habe ich endlich meine "schwarzwald hardtrailhobel" fertiggestellt. nach zwei jahren einsatz hatte ich mich entschlossen von vbrake auf disc umzustellen. gesagt getan, aber ohne neuen laufradsatz und neuen schalthebeln war nichts zu machen. nun gut, dann langte ich in die vollen. habe mir nun 

dt swiss 340 narben mit xt4.1 felgen und
magura lousie fr mit 180er scheiben (bei 90 kg fahrergewicht wollte ich was ordentliches) 
zugelegt.

eingebremst habe ich sie heute schon. die bremspower ist nicht zu berschreiben. einziger wehrmutstropfen ist, dass beide scheiben noch ein wenig schleifen. die aufnahmen habe ich vorab planschleifen lassen, daher denke ich, es wird noch während der einfahrphase verschwinden....





...die hobel im rohbau...





...und nun als fertige schwarzwald hardtrailhobel....

grüsse grobis


----------



## fez (13. Januar 2005)

das ist dieser "leichte" FR-Reifen von Michelin den ich meinte - ist superneu anscheinend.


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> das ist dieser "leichte" FR-Reifen von Michelin den ich meinte - ist superneu anscheinend.



wo hast den die Info her, gibt es da schon ein paar Kritiken/Stimmen? Weil meine Fat Alberts sind ganz schön runter, die wollte ich dem Harttail spendieren. Und jetzt schwanke ich zwischen Schwalbe (wieder Albert oder Big Betty), Maxxis Minion tja und jetzt hast du noch den Michelin ins Spiel gebracht ....  Menno.

P.S. ich wollte noch so schöne Photos der neuen Spaßmaschine im güldenen Abendlich posten, aber der Bilderserver geht gerade nicht ...


----------



## fez (14. Januar 2005)

der war mal 04 in einem Bike-Reifentest dabei und hatte super Ergebnisse. Hat anscheinend einen recht niedrigen Rollwiderstand der im Bereich von CC / Enduro Reifen lag ! + klasse Fahrverhalten und Traktion.

Gibts allerdings "nur" in 2.2. -aber Michelin fällt recht breit aus, zudem fährt Klausmann auch nur 2.2...

...und ist wahrscheinlich schweineteuer. Irgendwo im I-Shop habe ich ihn nicht gefunden.

Big Betty hatte übrigens einen Rollwiederstand der im Bereich echter DH-Reifen lag


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2005)

glaube das mit dem Rollwiderstand ist nicht so wichtig wenn man vor allem im Wald unterwegs ist. 
Wenns billig sein soll, und Wooly ist ja ein ausgesprochener Low budget Biker   dann is Fatalbert schon top.


----------



## fez (14. Januar 2005)

weiss nich... Wenn man Kraft im Überfluss hat so wie Du merkt man das nicht, klar. Ich aber merke den Unterschied vom Rollwiderstand zwischen meinen DH-Michelin Reifen und dem recht leicht rollenden fetten Albert schon _ganz gehörig_...! Natürlich spielt da das Gewicht auch eine Rolle.

Nokian NBX 2.3 in billig-Drahtausführung (wie auf dem SX vorne, siehe weiter oben) wäre übrigens noch eine Alternative, Wooly. Läuft prima, hat ganz gut Traktion und ist mal was anderes. Fällt aber auch relativ schmal aus. Gibts z.B. bei bei Bikemailorder für 23 Euro.


----------



## Route66 (14. Januar 2005)

Hi,



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ist wahrscheinlich schweineteuer. Irgendwo im I-Shop habe ich ihn nicht gefunden.
> ...


der Bike-Components hat ihn im Programm, kostet sogar nur 22,- â¬. 

Ist schon jemand mal den Nachfolger des XLS gefahren, also die Reifen aus der XCR Serie mit dem Dual Compound ??

Gruss


----------



## fez (14. Januar 2005)

boah, sauguter Fund 66  

das wird mein nächster Reifen...irgendwann...


----------



## Triple F (14. Januar 2005)

Auf jeden Fall ne interessante Alternative   .
Will mich aus pannentechnischen Gründen auch vom Fatal Bert trennen und habe allerdings auf den Diesel 2.5 geschielt. Doch der wiegt in der LowBudget-Version gestrenge 1200 Gramm. Falls jmd Erfahrung mit der Pelle macht bitte, posten...


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ne interessante Alternative   .
> Will mich aus pannentechnischen Gründen auch vom Fatal Bert trennen und habe allerdings auf den Diesel 2.5 geschielt. Doch der wiegt in der LowBudget-Version gestrenge 1200 Gramm. Falls jmd Erfahrung mit der Pelle macht bitte, posten...



also wohl nichts zum Touren ... außerdem finde ich es extrem unfair, deine Karma auf deine armen Reifen zu projezieren, die können nichts dafür ... ich glaube ich versuche es mal mit den Maxxis, 870 g sind imho ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (14. Januar 2005)

lieber Wooly, da machst du bestimmt nichts falsch bei den Minnions. Pass aber auf, das du die XC Version kaufst. Alles andere ist very heavy   
Gibts grad bei  Bike-Components für schlappe 19 euro in 60a für den HR.

gruß aus der sonnigen (aber kalten) Pfalz


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Januar 2005)

für den bikeparkeinsatz ist der hinterrad minnion vorne, in der 40er mischung  montiert die erste wahl. aber nur wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> für den bikeparkeinsatz ist der hinterrad minnion vorne, in der 40er mischung  montiert die erste wahl. aber nur wenn es bergab geht.



eben und ich suche eher was zum Touren & Hüpfen. Hab jetzt den Minion 2,5 XC bestellt, mal sehen wie das funzt.

ach und noch hier ahhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhh ...


----------



## Triple F (14. Januar 2005)

WoW! Die Grundierung sieht ja richtig scharf aus! 
Und auch von den Teilen her, macht es einen prima Eindruck aumen:

Darf man fragen wieviele Kilogramm, die neue Spaßmaschine hermacht? Muss ja ein Mindestgewicht für mein neues Projekt anpeilen  

EDIT:
Ist das mit der VR-Bremsleitung nicht ein wenig riskant??


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Januar 2005)

schick !


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

Treu begleitete mich meine Hügi 240 seit 2001. Ich fuhr sie ausschliesslich bestimmungsgemäss im CC-Einsatz z.B in Bad Wildbad, auf dem Shorle oder am Soultrail. 
Heute aber, bei einer Runde mit meinen Mädels (da seht ihr wie hart wir biken!) fühlte sich das Pedalieren auf einem kurzen harten Uphill nach einem seltsamen Knacken irgendwie eigenartig an....

Hat wer ein hinteres Laufrad mit mind. XT-Nabe und nicht allzubreiten Felgen so a la Singletrack zu verkaufen?


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2005)

Willkommen im Club der hinterradzerstörer.

Wie du siehst taugt solch teurer leichtbaukram für uns harte Biker nicht. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob du die ersetzt bekommst   bei deiner artgerechten haltung   


eL


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

da bist du in guter gesellschaft, suchfunktion "+onyx +240 +flansch" "+riss" oder so ähnlich...
industrielagernaben sind übrigens auch DER TEUFEL!!!!111!1

hier mal ein zwischenstand von meinem neuen

VR und vorbau dienen nur als platzhalter

die gabel is   
allein der spielwert von diesem ETA kram sollte reichen, um mich beim fahren auch auf waldautobahnen bei laune zu halten 

als nächstes muss ich mich mal um vorbau und lenker kümmern. ich schätz mal ich brauch einen ~80-90mm vorbau und einen nicht allzu hohehn lenker um die 30mm rise... mal sehen, was nimmt man da denn so? wenn man kein geld hat mein ich?


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

man nehme: Dr. Zieglers Easton EA 30-Lenker für schlappe 15 . Bild folgt.

Warum sind Industrielagernaben schneizze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man *kein geld* hat mein ich?


ein zweieinhalbzölliges Wasserrohr und nen guten Schlosser, was sonst?


----------



## Waldgeist (22. Januar 2005)

....dann nehmt doch gleich ein Fischer-Rad das ist aus Wasserrohren erbaut...

? Wo fahren die eigentlich?


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club der hinterradzerstörer.



Da reihe ich mich nach meiner Vogesen-´03-Aktion doch auch mal glatt mit ein 

Passend zum Fred:

Suche:
stabilen Steuersatz
stabile Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi
schwarze 26.8er Sattelstütze 

(--> Race Face bevorzugt  )


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

FSA FR in 70 mm Länge + Easton EA 30 DH-Lenker für 40  ? (Falls Lelebebbel den Lenker nicht will...)


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2005)

Danke fez,
hab ne VRO-Kombi in S entdeckt - hoffe, dass ich die bekomme...


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> man nehme: Dr. Zieglers Easton EA 30-Lenker für schlappe 15 . Bild folgt.
> 
> Warum sind Industrielagernaben schneizze ?



den will ich! wie breit ist der? und is das die "low" version?

vielleicht sogar im set mit dem vorbau. ich muss nur mal geometrisch abchecken ob 70mm ok sind, sobald die sattestütze und die reifen da sind.

industrielagernaben sind moderner schnickschnack. nichts geht über ein schönes konuslager! die pannenstatistik im laufradforum (suche "+nabe +problem +lager" oder so ähnlich) spricht nicht gerade für die DT naben, auch wenn sie ganz schick aussehen 



			
				FFF schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne VRO-Kombi in S entdeckt - hoffe, dass ich die bekomme...


verdammt  aber die wäre mir ohnehin zu teuer geworden.

26.8er stütze? das riecht nach dmr rahmen! haste dir jetzt doch ein switschback gekauft?



			
				frosch schrieb:
			
		

> guter schlosser


zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

ich fragte aus dem Grund weil ich ein hinteres Laufrad mit Deore-Nabe und Singletrack praktisch neu angeboten bekommen habe. 
Sind die Konuslager tatsächlich weniger pannenanfällig? Wenn bloss die Pflege nicht wäre - ich habe nämlich meine 240 kein einziges Mal angerührt bzw. "gewartet"....


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

wenn du dich scheust, die nabe eventuell mal aufmachen zu müssen, dann nimm lieber ne XT. die hat schon etwas aufwändigere dichtungen als ne deore mit den simplen gummistöpseln.
einstellen muss man die höchstens (leider aber auch: meistens) im neuzustand einmalig, dann is gut.

konuslager sind auf jeden fall stabiler diese kleinen industrielager, allein durch die dimensionierung. sind halt auch schwerer. aber von DT gibts ja auch die industriegelagerte "hügi FR" und so, vielleicht wäre das ne (teure) idee für wartungsmuffel...
an den DTs _kannst_ du garnicht viel warten, lediglich lager tauschen wenns mal quietscht.

p.s.: hab grad gelesen, dass der wooly seine sherman kaputtgemacht hat


----------



## Wooly (22. Januar 2005)

so und jetzt komme ich ...

also, nach einem langen entbehrungsvollen Tages kommt der Toningenieur Marcus T. nach Hause, und ob des Frischluftmangels und der massiven aktiven Auforderung seines Vierbeiners schappt er sich Lampe & Rucksack und will losziehen gen Merkur....

Spaßmaschine geschnappt, und da ich seit der Pfalz nicht mehr mit ihr gefahren bin, dachte ich mir, ich muß noch mal die Inbusschrauben der Achsklemmung checken, ob ich sie nach dem Heimtransport überhaupt festgezogen haben. Und da sehe ich ... die Achsaufnahme ist auf einer Seite komplett gebrochen, ich bekomme das kalte Kotzen .... Näheres siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150568


anyway .. ich will aber biken und nicht fluchen ... also die orange Dentmachine aus dem Schuppen gezerrt ... Mist da ist ja noch das kleine Kettenblatt verbogen, beim letzten Nightride böse aufgesetzt .... egal das geht schon .... 

... beim ersten Anstieg hat sich dann die Kette alle 20m zwischen kleines und mittleres Kettenblatt geklemmt, ein Traum. Also, wird der Merkur halt mit dem Mittleren erklommen, ist ja nur ein Forstweg ... aber anstrengend war es schon. Zur Steigerung hat mich nach ca. 2 km dann auch noch der Luftdämpfer endgültig verlassen, so das ich die letzten Rampen in Chopperposition auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt hochgekeucht bin ... ein echter Spaß ... was die Rehe wohl gedacht haben ob der wilden Flucherei ...

Morgen abend baue ich als allererstes meine kleines Schwarzes erst mal wieder vom Rennrad zum MTB um, und mutiere wieder zum Hardtailfahrer, bis ich alle technischen Probleme eingeschickt/repariert/reklamiert/neu gekauft & umgebaut habe.

P.S. Triple ich nehme hiermit alle Lästereien der letzten 25 Jahre zurück


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

das ist die Kombi Lelle







Mein Beileid Wooly !! 

Hülstl, wärst halt bei Marzocchi geblieben...
Sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2005)

> Morgen abend baue ich als allererstes meine kleines Schwarzes erst mal wieder vom Rennrad zum MTB um, und mutiere wieder zum Hardtailfahrer



Oh Herr ich danke dir das du meine gebete erhört hast und dein kleines überdimensioniertes wühlschäfchen wieder auf den rechten weg geführt hast.wobei du ihn schon hart bestraft hast... aber strafe musste sein

Ich würde mich freuen den pechvogel des tages bald in niefern begrüßen zu können für ne runde extrem schnelles cc geschwuchtel   

@Fez
Lass dir von nem Landgrobbschmied sagen das die Schimpansonaben die wenigsten sorgen machen weil sie die auftretenden kräfte besser aufnehmen können und so simpel augebaut sind das man wirklich alles selber machen kann. Schmieren und einstellen is keine hexerei und man hat das gute gewissen mal nach dem rechten gesehen zu haben. etwas zuneigung braucht das fahrad eben.

ABER mit sone shimanonabe bisste natürlich total uncool   sowohl bei deinen bikekumpels sowie auch bei den girlies sollten sie es je erfahren

guts nächtle

eL


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: das frage ich mich auch manchmal


  


Also gut. Momentan zeigt mir eh mein Geldbeutel die Richtung an - und die zeigt leider nicht in Richtung Hügi FR.


----------



## crossie (22. Januar 2005)

@fez: hätte dir evtl noch ne 04er hope nabe...ist aber rot elox...

kaum gefahren, weil der junge jetzt steckachse hat, dem sie gehört. ich frag morgen mal nach was er dafür will, wenn du interesse hast. preislich wird das aber eh nicht viel sein, weil der von seinen eltern ja doch das allerneuste in den a**** geblasen bekommt...



@wooly: sherman sieht böse aus, ja... schrauben zu fest gezogen oder wie?
ich bräuchte übrigens immer noch deinen kettennieter  hab das nur verplant in letzter zeit... wie schauts morgen aus, mal kurz zeit?

@the rest: ich hab mir mal neue pedale geleistet. kommen nächste woche, deswegen hier erstmal ein bild... sollten ganz gut passen denke ich (blau, passend zur hopeVRnabe, mit SB lager und magnesiumkörper)






cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

yo, frag mal.


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2005)

He Wühler

da du ja 2 dieser dekadenten Zahnarzthobel dein eigen nennst .... so versuche doch aus 2 eins zu machen   

der geminidämpfer passt eher nich ins jäckel   
aber die Linksy sollte im gemini nen verdammt schmalen fuß machen.

so denn

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

zumindest sieht man an der geschichte, dass ein fullyfahrer immer mindestens 2 ersatzräder parat haben sollte.

sieh es positiv: du kannst ja morgen sowieso nicht mit in die falls 

jedenpfalz, @fez:
der lenker ist gekauft, das is schonmal klar.
wegen dem vorbau: ich werde meinen 100mm vorbau mal probeweise dranschrauben sobald die sattelstütze da ist, um zu sehen, wieviel kürzer er sein darf. ansonsten wurde mir der DMR con rod nahegelegt, der ist 75 oder 90mm lang.

wenn du übrigens ein temporäres ersatzhinterrad brauchst: ich hab hier mein neues deore/ST, das brauch ich ja erst wenn der rest vom fahrrad da ist.

und @el: die linke braucht ein anderes steuerrohr, passt nicht in das 1.5 gemini.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. Januar 2005)

ok


danke fürs Hinterradangebot, zwecks Bremsabstandsfummelei möchte ich aber gleich eines "für immer" haben.


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Januar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> neue pedale
> (blau, passend zur hopeVRnabe, mit SB lager und magnesiumkörper)



da hatte ich es schwerer, da ich meine nicht nach der farbe aussuchen konnte.

pedale haben immer mindestens zwei der folgenden eigenschaften:

- teuer
- schwer
- schrott lager
- dumme pins (z.b. madenschrauben)

hab mir dann bei bigboysports die wellgo mg 24 für 25 ausgeguckt, da diese scheinbar nur schrott-lager, aber keine der anderen nachteile hatten.

letzte woche kamen die teile, und ich hab gemerkt dass ich mal wieder zuviel auf das bild und zuwenig auf den text geachtet hab: entgegen dem hochglanzfoto haben die gar keine schraubpins -> wertlos, da griplos. somit erfüllt sich die obige regel mal wieder.

zurückschicken? ne, lohnt nicht...
also bohrer her und kurz 24 löcher eingebaut, schrauben+muttern durch, dann noch lager zerlegt, die alte schuhcreme raus und lagerfett rein - und fertig sind die <500g (wenn die angabe einigermaßen stimmt) magnesium-killerpedale mit schuhmordendem über-grip:






keine ahnung wie lang die lager halten. insgesamt auch nicht zur nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## crossie (23. Januar 2005)

@leleblalelbelbabebbelelel?  
ich hatte vorher auch das problem mit dem blöden pedal-verschleiss...alles was ich vorher hatte konnte man in die tonne kicken, aber meine letzten paar pedale haben wirklich 2 jahre (!) gehalten. find ich beachtlich lang. klar sind die lager inzwischen am sack, die pins draussen, aber sie haben wohl am längsten von allen gehalten. waren sun ringlé octane pedale, auch mit magnesiumkörper. 
keine ahnung wie lange die dinger da halten werden, aber SB + magnesium + blau für umgerechnet 30 tacken ist doch mehr als ok. kosten normalerweise irgendwas um die 70, was ich nun wirklich nicht eingesehen hätte. 140 mark (!!!) für 2 teile zum füße draufstellen, die mehr oder weniger verschleissteile sind? nää danke

cheers
crossie


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Triple ich nehme hiermit alle Lästereien der letzten 25 Jahre zurück



Erstmal mein Beileid   
Hattest du noch den Fatal Bert druff ? So langsam kann ich da nen Zusammenhang sehen. Vom zu fest Schrauben kann´s ja eigentlich net sein.
Hol dir ne Z150 und nen Reduziersteuersatz, dann flieg Dir zwar vor der Pfalz Tour die QR20-Aufnahme in die Hand, aber die ist schraubar....



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest sieht man an der geschichte, dass ein fullyfahrer immer mindestens 2 ersatzräder parat haben sollte.



Aber möglichst kein Fully


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal mein Beileid
> Hattest du noch den Fatal Bert druff ? So langsam kann ich da nen Zusammenhang sehen. Vom zu fest Schrauben kann´s ja eigentlich net sein.
> Hol dir ne Z150 und nen Reduziersteuersatz, *dann flieg Dir zwar vor der Pfalz Tour die QR20-Aufnahme in die Hand, aber die ist schraubar*....


Da spricht ein Mann mit Erfahrung! Sach ma Triple, wann lassen wir´s mal wieder so richtig krachen?


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht ein Mann mit Erfahrung! Sach ma Triple, wann lassen wir´s mal wieder so richtig krachen?



Is´halt immer so ein Gegurke nach Pfalzland...
Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, können wir mal wieder gerne ne Tour starten. Denke, dass ich so in 2 Wochen mal hoch komm *shithabam10neKlausur*.
 Im Frühjahr würde sich auch Wildbad anbieten   

BTW hatte ich gestern so ein komisches Erlebnis. Eine weiße Gestalt umnebelte mich und mein Nicolai. Daraufhin hat es im Körper gekribbelt und das Helius hat geleuchtet, ich hörte eine Stimme sagen: "Junge, du hast genung gelitten. Reich den Kelch weiter...".

Ob das in _irgendeiner Beziehung mit Wooly steht_ ?? Nix Genaues weiß man net...


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *shithabam10neKlausur*


Na dann mal: Viel Erfolg im Namen der vers[a/e]mmelten Beikgemeinde für Dich.



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *
> BTW hatte ich gestern so ein komisches Erlebnis. Eine weiße Gestalt umnebelte mich und mein Nicolai. Daraufhin hat es im Körper gekribbelt und das Helius hat geleuchtet, ich hörte eine Stimme sagen: "Junge, du hast genung gelitten. Reich den Kelch weiter...".


Stimmen höre auch ich oft genug, unter anderen auch diese. Mein Psychater will mir dann immer den Unterschied zwischen Autosugestion und nochirgendwas erklären. Das kapier ich dann nicht, weil - er ist ja auch nur noch ne Stimme mehr.

`froi mich, wenns mal wieder mit nem Treffen klappt - muß ja net zwangsläufig inner Pfalz sein.


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

@Flugrost:
Ja,ja..diese Stimmen. Am geschicktesten wäre für mich "Besame Mucho", aber da sollte man noch ein paar Grade abwarten, oder wie sieht´s da oben aus, fez und sonstigen Teufelsmühler?

@lelle:

Brauchst du noch einen Umwerfer? Ich hätte da noch nen passenden, neuwertigen 750er XT TopSwing/TopPull in 28.6 .Leider sind die X-Gen klobig und nicht für 28.6    Bild kann folgen.Bin den Umwerfer eine Tour gefahren, aber dann kam ans DeKerf stilecht ein 900er XTR.... 15...


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Januar 2005)

danke für das angebot, aber nen umwerfer hab ich mir schon organisiert - ein LX, neu für 5 euro, ist auch preislich nicht zu unterbieten denke ich 

der X-gen ist nur als downswing zu haben, oder? das passt ja sowieso nicht wegen der blöden flaschenhalteröse.

was fehlt eigentlich noch...

- kurbel, eine FSA gamma drive mit integralinnenlager wird bestellt
- 36er kettenblatt von TA und ein alutech rockring, wenn mir keiner einen billigeren verkaufen will  - wird ebenfalls bestellt.
- shifter, kassette, schaltwerk X.7, kette pc69, kommt alles im set für billig
- reifengedöns und sattelstützengedöns ist unterwegs zu mir
- den lenker vom fez schraub ich testweise an meinen 100er vorbau

-> in 1-2 wochen fährt die mühle, wenn alles glatt läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt  aber die wäre mir ohnehin zu teuer geworden.



Ansichtssache 

Die Lenker gibt´s ja auch für recht günstig (da reicht auch der ECO) in der eBucht, mal das Netz auswerfen...


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Januar 2005)

er stand zuerst für 50 im bikemarkt, da stand ich kurz davor zuzuschlagen, habs dann aber gelassen.
glückwunsch jedenfalls, ist sicher nen guter preis, aber mir trotzdem zu viel für son stück alu :/

edith: hey, der is immernoch im bikemarkt: 
ähh steht da immernoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=545512876


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2005)

Ja, im Bikemarkt habe ich ihn auch gesehen und den Hanno gestern angeschrieben. Da meinte er, dass er schon bei eBay ist und er ihn nicht mehr rausnehmen kann.

Dann habe ich im Bikemarkt noch ein Set vom Fabse gefunden, allerdings hatte das noch die alten Logos. Naja, seine Race Face XY habe ich ihm trotzdem abgekauft   

Preislich zwei Schnäppchen gemacht...


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal mein Beileid
> Hattest du noch den Fatal Bert druff ? So langsam kann ich da nen Zusammenhang sehen. Vom zu fest Schrauben kann´s ja eigentlich net sein.



Ja hatte ich, aber auf den Reifen kann ich es wohl auch nicht schieben ... sieht für mich aus wie ein Fertigungsfehler, wie gesagt mal sehen was der Vertrieb so spricht ...



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir ne Z150 und nen Reduziersteuersatz, dann flieg Dir zwar vor der Pfalz Tour die QR20-Aufnahme in die Hand, aber die ist schraubar....



neeeeee ... das ist doch gerade das Problem, mir hat die Sherman äußerst gut gefallen, besser als z.B. die Z150 vom Fezbub ... wenn alle Stricke reißen, muß ich mir halt eine Neue besorgen, die 2003 ohne SPV (bähh) sind gebraucht auch nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## Tohamas (24. Januar 2005)

Zum Thema Pedalselbstbau hab ich ja auch nen Beitrag:
Stichwort Billiglager, was soll ich dazu noch sagen... auf jeden Fall passierte das ganze in der Ardeche, fernab jeglicher ernstzunehmender Zivilisation.
Wir haben dann die Maden aus den alten Pedalen ausgeschraubt, in die schicken Cityrad- pedale, die noch im Keller rumlagen, ein paar etwas zu enge Löcher gebohrt, und mit viel liebevoller Gewalt die Schräubchen da reingedreht.
Was soll ich sagen, ihr wisst ja, wie das ist: So Provisorien halten ewig...


----------



## Tohamas (24. Januar 2005)

Und? noch jemand Lust auf eine Gutenachtgeschichte?
also gut, dann erzähl ich euch das Märchen von der wundersamen Bike- vermehrung.

Als ich noch klein war, und das Wünschen noch geholfen hat, hatte ich ein schnelles rotes Mountainbike. Das hatte der Herr Cycletech gebaut, und der hat sogar eine Federgabel darangemacht.
Nun begab es sich aber zu jüngerer Zeit, dass das Fahrrad nach 11 Jahren Dienst eine Belohnung erhalten sollte, und so war schnell ein lieber Freund gefunden, der sterntalergleich seine Z1 abmontierte, Laufrad, Bremse und Lenker dranliess und das ganze dem braven Fahrrad vermachte. 
Als ich nun meinem treuen Begleiter die schönen Gaben überreichen wollte, zeigte es sich, das diese gar nicht passen wollten (Mal kurz im Klartext: 130 mm Federweg verkraftet ein 93er Rahmen einfach nicht, ich bin doch nicht Dennis Hopper!)
So blieb das arme rote Fahrrad nackt und bloss, und harret heute noch seiner Verschönerung.
Doch nun war guter Rad (<-- hihi, was'n irrer Gag, was?) teuer: Wohin mit der schönen Gabel? 
Ich irrte umher, fragte diesen und jenen, ob er nicht wisse, was ich mit dieser Gabel anfangen sollte, aber niemand konnte mit helfen.
Als ich nun nach langer Suche einsam und traurig im Luigiland auf meinem Haustrail stand, und nicht mehr wusste wohin, geschah plötzlich das Wunderbare: Ich hatte eine Idee (kurz zur Erläuterung: das passiert nicht oft!) Wieso sollte ich nicht aus der Gabel ein fesches kleines Cityrad bauen?
Gesagt - getan. Und so begann ich voller Eifer mit dem Bau meines neuen Fahrrades!

...to be continued


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (24. Januar 2005)

Verspühre ich da einen "leichten Motivationsschub" nach NWD5, Kranked 5 & Chainreaction  ? Bei NWD5 finde ich die Street-Sections am besten - die Jungs trotzen ja mal _jedem_ physikalischen Grundgedanken


----------



## nils (26. Januar 2005)

Uiuiui, die Farbkombination ist ja durchaus interessant  Willst du da nichtmal mit Unterbodenschutz und einer kleinen Farbrolle drübergehen? Dazu noch einen Lammfellsitz und Lederbommel an den Lenker?







Nicht?



schade...


----------



## Tohamas (26. Januar 2005)

Ne Nils, eigentlich wollte ich auf die Seite den Namen eines höckertragenden Tieres schreiben, mir selbst 'n Schnauzbart wachsen lassen, nur noch Khaki- Klameotten tragen und das Rauchen wieder anfangen...

Aber eigentlich...

Lederbommel...

Klingt gar nicht so übel...


----------



## Tohamas (29. Januar 2005)

So fertich!

 Laufräder, Z1, Vorderbremse sind Erbstücke vom Offridedrinker,
 der Rest billig zusammengeebayt.
  hinten ne XT '02 Disc, auch mit Stahlflex,
  CMP- Kurbel mit 22er und 32er Blatt und Bashring, allerdings ohne
  Umwerfer (geschaltet wird von Hand!)
  Hinten XT- Schaltung invers, mit Rapidfirehebel.
Reifen: Conti Diesel Draht mit 2,5
 Rahmen ist ein Cesur Desert von ichweissnichwann.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Januar 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> ohne
> Umwerfer (geschaltet wird von Hand!)



hmm, ob das funktioniert? auf der strasse und beim cc-schwuchteln - ok. aber beim rumhuppen dürfte die kette da öfters abfliegen ohne den umwerfer als führung..

woher und für wieviel geld bekommt man denn die kurbel? ob die was taugt?

ich bin grad noch auf der suche nach einer.
bisher wird es eine FSA gamma drive mit integralinnenlager, 22+36er KB und alutech rockring. das wäre ganz nach meinen vorstellungen, nur ein nachteil: kostet insgesamt fast 150 
immernoch billiger als ne husssefelt RG, aber nicht viel :-/


----------



## Tohamas (29. Januar 2005)

@lelebebbelebennensens: Schau mer mal, is ja alles noch in der Beta- Version...
Wenn wieder Geld im Haus ist, gibts wohl noch'n Umwerfer, eine Kettenführung(DMR Dual Chain schwebt mir da vor) und 'n richtigen Sattel!

Die Kurbel ist von CMP (Chaka), steht im Verdacht, von FSA produziert zu sein und hat bei ebay neu was um die 80 Tacken gekostet (ohne Lager)
Als Lager gabs ein FSA Platinum, das sollte für die erste Testversion dieses Fahrzeugtyps für mich reichen. Ach ja, is übrigens mit ISIS- Lager...


----------



## Triple F (29. Januar 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurbel ist von CMP (Chaka), steht im Verdacht, von FSA produziert zu sein ...



Oder umgekehrt


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Januar 2005)

65-70 aktuell bei ebay. gibts aber nur 
- in 170mm (standard .. an bahnrennrädern), 
- mit 32er KB (hätte gern 36 oder zumindest 34) 
- und natürlich ISIS (was mir ja wie erwähnt nicht so zusagt).

also doch die gamma drive.

damit ich hier nicht nur rumspamme, im anhang nochmal ein schlechtes bild meiner dmr baustelle (vorbau und vorderrad sind wieder nur platzhalter). sieht mit sattel schon fast nach fahrrad aus!

jetzt hab ich ewig ne 400er stütze mit skala gesucht und schliesslich gefunden. und nun stelle ich fest, dass ich mich beim längenbedarf, bzw. bei der messmethode was stützenlänge angeht, verschätzt hab, und daher die skala nicht mal brauche -> muss die stütze bis fast an die die "MAX" markierung rausziehen


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2005)

habe gerade eine Email von Centurion erhalten, das meine Gabel auf Kulanz repariert wurde und zurück auf dem Weg zu mir ist


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade eine Email von Centurion erhalten, das meine Gabel auf Kulanz repariert wurde und zurück auf dem Weg zu mir ist



 hast du denen mit ner Ukrainischen Inkassofirma gedroht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2005)

Na da hat aber jemand mehr Glück wie Verstand. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das ohne Quittung vom Vorbesitzer (so war´s doch, oder?) dat Dingen auf Kulanz repariert bekommt...


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2005)

hm; da werd ich wohl auch mal den hersteller anrufen und das teil hinschicken... 

"das gewinde ist da von alleine rausgewackelt..."


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> und zurück auf dem Weg zu mir ist


Und du glaubst, dass die bis am Samstag bei dir ist?


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2005)

eL!!! schnell! da! ne echte downhillbremse extra für dich!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=152192

so eine chance kommt garantiert nie wieder


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2005)

hab auch mal wieder was zum basteln ab nächster woche:






allerdings in blau metallic

bin noch am überlegen, würde ja gern die vanilla RL drin fahrn, aber irgendwie ist die immer noch undicht, und ich hab ja noch ne RS psycho SL hier...

26". zwei bremsen  schaltung   profilreifen   

lange sattelstütze, damit man damit auch mal berg rauf kommt...

hier mal noch ne partliste was bisher so da ist (achso, wenn jemand noch ne VORDERRAD nabe hat (schnellspanner), die nen ähnlichen flansch hat wie ne marzocchi steckachsnabe... meldet euch doch! ich brauch sowas noch. tauschn gegen ne mz nabe ist auch drin  )

rahmen: npj jimny in blau metallic
gabel: fox vanilla RL oder RS psycho SL
LRS: 26" singletracks. bei den reifen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. tendiere zu maxxis larssen TT... jemand sonst ne idee? 
sattel: wahrscheinlich wieder nen bmxsattel
schaltung: SRAM 9.0 inkl trigger
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller team in gold *bling*
kette: sram
lenker: dmr wingbar
vorbau: irgendso nen bmx dingen mit 22.2er klemmung. 
steuersatz: point
joa. rest fehlt.

cheers
crossie


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2005)

ja, stahlhardtails sind wieder voll im kommen   
aber bei deinem sind die cantisockel ja völlig falsch angeschweisst worden    

äh ja   

was wird das denn für ein einsatzgebiet? touren oder tricksen? ein zwischending in der mitte zwischen wildsau und gimp?

der hat doch sicher auch BMX bb und so (aber komischerweise vertikale ausfaller und schaltauge?)
passt da ein umwerfer ran?

---

bei meinem fehlt jetzt nur noch die schaltung, die hoffentlich morgen noch kommt. sonst schraub ich fürs wochenende halt die achtfach teile vom alten rad dran. wenn dann die bremsleitung wieder dran is mach ich noch ein finales foto


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ja, stahlhardtails sind wieder voll im kommen
> aber bei deinem sind die cantisockel ja völlig falsch angeschweisst worden
> 
> äh ja
> ...



schaizs auf cantisockel, die brauch ich eh ned  

das dingen hat euro BB, ob da nen umwerfer dranpasst ist mir eigentlich wurscht, ich bau mir ja sowieso ne boxguide dran... 

und wildsau ist ja nicht mehr  

traurig isses aber nicht, weil ich hab eingesehn dass ich kein fully brauch. ehrlich nicht. fahr sowieso kein DHrace, und für das bisschen bergab (und ab und zu mal wildbad) reicht das NPJ... ich bin von anfang an hardtailfahrer gewesen, und werds auch bleiben.

einsatzzweck ist wohl dann "spaß". also von touren über DH über freeride über dirten eigentlich alles. einfach nen wohlfühlrad.

für street und dirt hab ich ja noch das gimp. *nie-wieder-weggeb*
cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hat aber jemand mehr Glück wie Verstand. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das ohne Quittung vom Vorbesitzer (so war´s doch, oder?) dat Dingen auf Kulanz repariert bekommt...



ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ...   ... mein Geheimnis: ich war einfach mal nett. Nette Mail, in denen ich vorsichtig anfragte, ob es prinzipiell vielleicht möglich wäre, sich die Sache mal anzusehen ... wahrscheinlich bekommen die bei Centurion den ganzen Tag nur Gabeln, die bei versauten "ichkannauchvondergaragedroppenwiejackass" Aktionen zu einer Acht geformt wurden ... "verstehst du du Wixer ich war echt nur Brötchenholen und da brach eure "Scheißgabel einfach so in 1000 Stücke ich finde ihr seit alle sooooo ******* und eure Mutter ...."  Da wirkt eine  zur Abwechslung mal humane mail halt Wunder ...    

@stefan: habe sie vorher abgeholt ...


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2005)

guten abend herr thiel 

ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft mal den kettennieter abzuholen. brauch den allerdings immer noch... 

kann ich morgen irgendwie ma vorbeikommen und mir das dingen ausborgen?

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich morgen irgendwie ma vorbeikommen und mir das dingen ausborgen?



ja ich rufe dich morgen mittag mal an


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich rufe dich morgen mittag mal an


ok


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Februar 2005)

ich bin FERTIG!

also... fast!

räder drehen sich
bremsen bremsen

schaltung... wenn ich nicht vorhin beim zughüllen kürzen meine beiden seitenschneider zerstört hätte, würde sie schalten....

jedenfalls kann ich morgen mittag aufn wattkopf testfahren


----------



## Triple F (6. Februar 2005)

Dann lass mal Bilder sprechen!!

Bei mir geht´s wohl am Freitag weiter


----------



## lelebebbel (6. Februar 2005)

tjo. kaum fertig geworden, schon ist das DMR wieder eine baustelle.
wie im pfalztour thread erwähnt ist meine brandneue NC-17 Empire Pro 26.8/400mm sattelstütze jetzt krumm 

das muss schon gestern auf der wattkopfrunde passiert sein, und zwar NACH dem strommastenDH, denn da war sie ja noch versenkt. heute morgen beim einladen ins wooly-mobil dagegen ging es nicht mehr.









-> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/97543/sort/1/size/medium/cat/4009/page/1

ich wiege nur 70kg, und hab die stütze auch nicht bis zum "max" ausgezogen gehabt. verbogen ist sie offenbar im ausgefahrenen zustand- also nicht auf ner abfahrt!

ich hab grad bmo ne mail geschickt, mal gucken was die dazu sagen 


p.s.: in anbetracht der bilder und der experimentell ermittelten lebensdauer von etwa 3 stunden liest sich die beschreibung dieser stütze im shop wie ein running gag:



> NC-17 Empire Pro Sattelstütze 04
> Sofort verfügbar  29,95EUR
> 
> Die Sattelstütze ist bei einem Sturz das meistgeschundene Teil und verabschiedet sich gerne mal.
> ...


öh, ja... also wenn der text bei "und verabschiedet sich gerne mal" aufhören würde, wär alles ok...


----------



## grobis (6. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> tjo. kaum fertig geworden, schon ist das DMR wieder eine baustelle.
> wie im pfalztour thread erwähnt ist meine brandneue NC-17 Empire Pro 26.8/400mm sattelstütze jetzt krumm
> 
> das muss schon gestern auf der wattkopfrunde passiert sein, und zwar NACH dem strommastenDH, denn da war sie ja noch versenkt. heute morgen beim einladen ins wooly-mobil dagegen ging es nicht mehr.
> ...



das schreit, wenn du keinen sturz, bzw die stütze keinen schlag abbekommen hat, nach nem materialfehler!!! 
da ist die wandstärke des alus wohl recht unregelmäsig geraten
oder war die beim kauf schon krumm....
gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. Februar 2005)

*Nu Biatch on da block!! *froi**


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Februar 2005)

@grobis: bike mailorder sieht das wie erhofft genauso. die stütze geht retour und ich bekomme ersatz   

und wenn ich jetzt sowieso nicht fahren kann, weil ich keine sattelstütze mehr hab, ist es ja auch egal, dass ich trottel den ausgleichsbalg meiner hinterradbremse beschädigt habe.   
was auch den über nacht richtung den lenker wandernden druckpunkt und die lustigen blubbergeräusche erklärt.

ersatz (15 euro... naja.) ist unterwegs...

ebenso (hoffentlich) das X.7 schaltset von ebay, dass ich seit letzter woche erwarte.

wenn das alles fertig is mach ich mal n richtiges bild von dem hobel. 

p.s.: es fährt sich perfekt!! ist nicht nur bergab, sondern auch bergauf vieel besser als ich gehofft hatte   

fez, dein vorbau+lenker passt geometrisch äusserst gut    sag mal bescheid wann wie wo ich den bezahlen kann!

@3f: sag schon, was isses für eins


----------



## crossie (8. Februar 2005)

a switch !!!


----------



## Triple F (8. Februar 2005)

Jetzt wollte ich die Jungs mal ein paar Stunden rätseln lassen und du Hund ...!!!

Aber trotzdem: Knapp daneben   ...und jetzt "KLAPPE!"   

Außerdem wollte ich ja zuerst ein *Switch*back  

By the way,  ich hab mir mal kurz dein Avatar ausgeliehen   






Ich finde die Ähnlichkeit verblüffend!!


----------



## fez (8. Februar 2005)

irgendwann mal wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen - hat keine Eile


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Februar 2005)

wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann, spam ich halt ein bisschen

hab inzwischen die bremse repariert (danke an hajo's für die schnelle ersatzteillieferung)

und die x.7 inklusive sinnlosem 34 zähne pizza-blech ist auch dran


----------



## crossie (10. Februar 2005)

/me will ein komplettbild !!!!


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Februar 2005)

mach ich dann im wald, wenn die sattelstütze (wieder) da ist 

mein zimmer ist als fotolocation nicht gross/hell/hübsch genug..


----------



## Triple F (12. Februar 2005)

*Die nu Biatch on da block war wohl die löngste Zeit bei mir!! Bei näherem Hinsehen, wurde mir klar, dass das nicht ewig hält (Ja, das ist wörlich zu nehmen  ). Was für ein Flirt- erst heiß machen und dann....! Sie kam an im knappen,kurzen Orangenen auf dunklem Teint. Sicher der Preis war heftig und so mancher hätte sich was neues aus Asien geholt, aber für mich war klar: Die oder keine! Jetzt muss ich sie wieder gehen lassen, ohne dass ich sie einmal ordentlich .... konnte. *extremunfroi*  * 





Hat jemand ein Bullit zu veräußern ...?


----------



## eL (12. Februar 2005)

sach ma FFF hast wieder am feldi oder in hinterzarten (was nich in össiländ iss) mehr schnee durch die nüstern gezogen als mit deiner bordkante vom hang gekratzt????

du sollst doch auch ohne spass drogen haben   

ich versteh jedenfalls nur bahnhof

peace

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (12. Februar 2005)

in hinterzarten gibts einen netten bahnhof 

äh ja

also wie jetzt?

du hast dir so ein unseliges gebrauchtes schaukelfahrrad gekauft, und gleich mal vor dem aufbau schon festgestellt, dass das nix taugt? oder was? switch? RM? TEUER? und jetzt?


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2005)

Sie reden in Rätseln, junger Mann


----------



## crossie (13. Februar 2005)

so. jetzt gehts ans basteln. hab zwar noch nicht alle teile, aber das wird schon

danke nochmal an niels !!

(und für alle mit tomaten auf den augen: das ist nen npj jimny in blau (  wer hätte das gedacht) und ne 05er team-dirtjumper)

cheers
crossie


----------



## Triple F (14. Februar 2005)

Chique!
Was wiegt denn die Team?
Was haste denn für ne Rahmenhöhe? Ist das ne pfund-purzel-kompatible Höhe?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Februar 2005)

höhe ist doch egal, er kann ja einfach ne lange stütze reinmachen - zum beispiel eine NC17 empire pro 

aber jetz erklär mal lieber das seltsame schicksal DEINER neuesten errungenschaft!


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *Die nu Biatch on da block war wohl die löngste Zeit bei mir!! Bei näherem Hinsehen, wurde mir klar, dass das nicht ewig hält (Ja, das ist wörlich zu nehmen  ). Was für ein Flirt- erst heiß machen und dann....! Sie kam an im knappen,kurzen Orangenen auf dunklem Teint. Sicher der Preis war heftig und so mancher hätte sich was neues aus Asien geholt, aber für mich war klar: Die oder keine! Jetzt muss ich sie wieder gehen lassen, ohne dass ich sie einmal ordentlich .... konnte. *extremunfroi*  *



aber mir vorwerfen unter Alkoholeinfluß zu posten ... und denk dran, Koks ist nichts für arme Studenten ...


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2005)

aprospopos .... lellebebbel du weißt das doch bestimmt ... kann man MTB Komponenten (Schaltwerk/Umwerfer) mit Rennrad-Brems-Schalthebeln kombinieren ... hebelt dass ordentlich ? Muß langsam mal mein Hardtail wieder umbauen und in diesem Zuge die Restbestand-Towsen-Triamaschine bauen


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

die hebelübersetzungen bei shimano RR- und mtb-schaltkram sind gleich. 
im DH bereich fahren auch viele mit rennradschaltwerken rum.
und ich hab auch schon crosser mit XT schaltwerk gesehen.

die bremshebel haben aber eine andere übersetzung, die passt nur zu altertümlichen cantilever bremsen. das is auch der grund dafür dass die crosser alle so komische bremsen statt ner anständigen v-brake fahren 

es gibt auch umlenkrollen, die das korrigieren können.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> die bremshebel haben aber eine andere übersetzung, die passt nur zu altertümlichen cantilever bremsen. das is auch der grund dafür dass die crosser alle so komische bremsen statt ner anständigen v-brake fahren
> es gibt auch umlenkrollen, die das korrigieren können.



aja, wundere mich ja eh immer wieder was für schwachbrüstige Bremsen an so einem modernen Rennrad dran sind .... anyway, es hat nicht zufällig jemand z.B. zwei 105 er 8-fach Schalt/Bremshebel oder so etwas in die Richtung noch im Keller liegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Februar 2005)

Moin Bauarbeiter

Die bremsschalthebelkombis holst du dir am besten bei egay
Die schwachbrüstigen rennradbremsen   reichen dem gemeinen rennradler völlig aus denn seine schmalen reifen können garnicht mehr bremskraft auf die strasse bringen ohne das er abschmiert.
Es gibt auch crosser mit solch miniVbremsen aber die bremswirkung ist irgendwie völlig daneben(ich glaub viel zu hoch und undosierbar) frag mal J-coop der hatte sowas.

wühler was um himmelswillen willst du da zusammenfrickeln??? hartail mit rennlenker???


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wühler was um himmelswillen willst du da zusammenfrickeln??? hartail mit rennlenker???



jaaaaa klar ich läute gerade eine Northernlights-Retro Welle ein, ist doch klar oder ... hier ein Photo der ersten Ausfahrt ...   







neee neeee Quatsch alles gelogen ... nur im Augenblick ist mein schwarzes Hardtail ein Rennrad ... und soll jetzt wieder ein MTB werden ... und ich habe noch einen schönen leichten Towsen Rahmen im Schuppen hängen, und aus dem wird dann ein PornoleichtlauftrainingsTriatlonZwitterbike, halt mit Aerolenker, Aufsatz etc., der ganze Schaltungskrempel der noch rumliegt ist aber MTB Zeuch.


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber mir vorwerfen unter Alkoholeinfluß zu posten ... und denk dran, Koks ist nichts für arme Studenten ...



Achtung Wortspiel: Von Crack hab ich die Nase voll ! _Besonders von einem am Hauptlager   _ !  
Mehr gibt´s später. Irgendwie funzt der Upload nicht...


----------



## soundman (15. Februar 2005)

meine Baustellen aus dem Freiburger Raum   :


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2005)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> meine Baustellen aus dem Freiburger Raum   :


woooow. bin gespannt  !!

cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> meine Baustellen aus dem Freiburger Raum   :



aha, das blaue ist für Sonntags, oder ...   ... du könntest mir ja dann das alte unnütze Fusion abtreten, das da im Hintergrund verstaubt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundman (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aha, das blaue ist für Sonntags, oder ...   ... du könntest mir ja dann das alte unnütze Fusion abtreten, das da im Hintergrund verstaubt ...



nö das blaue bleibt erst mal im wohnzimmer  (höchstens ich verkaufe das kleine schwarze mal) und das whiplash brauche ich zum bergauffahren wenn kein lift oder shuttlebus in der nähe ist


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

soundman schrieb:
			
		

> nö das blaue bleibt erst mal im wohnzimmer  (höchstens ich verkaufe das kleine schwarze mal) und das whiplash brauche ich zum bergauffahren wenn kein lift oder shuttlebus in der nähe ist



endlich mal jemand der mich versteht .. ich sags ja immer, der Trend geht ganz klar zum Drittrad ...


----------



## soundman (15. Februar 2005)

...die anderen die ich habe, haben leider nicht mehr aufs foto gepasst


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal jemand der mich versteht .. ich sags ja immer, der Trend geht ganz klar zum Drittrad ...



Komm ich bei...und erhöhe !


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

geh ich mit.

und in der "räder pro qm wohnfläche" wertung könnt ihr eh alle einpacken


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. Februar 2005)

was wäre ein winter ohne baustelle  
zwar nicht mehr modern: tarnfarbe


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

die 3 halt ich... und will sehn!!


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was wäre ein winter ohne baustelle
> zwar nicht mehr modern: tarnfarbe



Hey [email protected]!t, haste da den Hinterbau vom Fun Works zu nem Wishbone verbogen und ein paar On*One-Sticker draufgepappt   ?


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

Jahaaaa, jetzt mal die kleine Geschichte, die den ein oder anderen hier im Forum leicht verwirrt hatte....

Da ich ja seit langer Zeit ein weiteres Bike aufbauen wollte (zuerst CMP Speedfire --> Kona Hoss DLX --> DMR Switchback), kam ich nach etwas Suchen auf dieses Schmuckstück:







Wie man erkennen kann, ist der Rahmen für ein ´02er Modell in einem guten Zustand. Zudem wurde das Bike von einem Mädchen gefahren, die damit nicht oft im Bikepark war. Davor wurde es von einem befreundetem Shop-Angestellten für ein paar Monate gefahren.

Beim ersten Blick auf das Bike, lenkte ich meine Augen verschärft auf die Schwinge, da diese ja den "Knackpunkt"   bildet. Die Schwinge war in gutem Zustand, allerdings hatte der Hinterbau ein wenig Spiel, was ich sofort reklamierte. Kein Problem seitens der Verkäuferin, vermutlich seien die Lager bzw. Buchsen ausgeschlagen und ich solle das richten lassen, dann reden wir nochmal über den Preis. Ich meinte, dass mein Nachbar sich den Rahmen mal anschauen wird (Mec bei Mr. Bike, hatte selber ein RM7), was er auch tat. Wir bauten die Achse  aus und mussten leider festellen, dass die Lager nicht ausgeschlagen sind, was allerdings seeehr schade war, dann dadurch stand fest, *dass der Rahmen einen Riss hatte  *  !

Shit! Ausgerechnet am Rahmen! Dogbone und Umlenkhebel hätte man sich ja fräsen lassen können...Das Ding ist somit ein Totalschaden, denn beim erneuten Schweißen wird sich die Hülse 100% verziehen, zudem sinkt der Wiederverkaufswert auf den eines gebrauchten Fox-Dämpfers.


















Ich habe dann sofort mit der Verkäuferin telefoniert, da war es erstmal kurz still am anderen Ende der Leitung. Zum Glück konnte sie die Rechnung auftreiben... Jetzt geht der Rahmen zu Rocky. Da es evtl. kein Garantiefall mehr ist, spekuliert sie auf Kulanz von bikeaction, da so ein Riss an der Schweissnaht imho auch nach drei Jahren nicht auftreten darf. Sie meinte, dass ich das evtl.-im-Tausch-abgreifbare Switch haben könnte. Den Rahmen fändie ich für meinen Einsatz auch passender, aber da der Hauptrahmen identisch zum RM ist, würde ich den nur nehmen, wenn ich ne 10-Jahre-Garantie bekommen werde....


----------



## crossie (16. Februar 2005)

schönes inbred !!!  

hier mal meine baustelle im derzeitigen zustand:





was fehlt? ne vorderradnabe, und ne linke kurbelschraube.

rest hab ich entweder bestellt oder hier liegen. (sattel+klemme+stütze + VRmantel bestellt, schaltungskram, kette und bremsen hab ich hier)

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan777 (16. Februar 2005)

was fehlt? ne vorderradnabe, und ne linke kurbelschraube.


Und was ist mit den Katzenaugen in den Speichen und Pedalen??    
Und ein Satz alufarbene Schutzbleche mit roten Streifen. Den Seitenständer bitte auch nicht vergessen, könnte ich Dir einen überlassen  
An die Querstrebe am Lenker würde sich ein Fuchsschwanz gut machen....


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

da es sich hier um ein kinderfahrad handelt würden sich doch Stützräder gut machen.


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> da es sich hier um ein kinderfahrad handelt würden sich doch Stützräder gut machen.



Wenn ich schon sehe, wie der HR-Reifen mit Leichtigkeit das Sitzrohr überragt, merke ich, wie mein Knie-Knorpel sich in die Luft sprengen möchte....


----------



## crossie (16. Februar 2005)

unglaublich  dagegen hilft aber ne lange sattelstütze. 

cheers
crossie

p.s.: das mit den stützrädern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. und die querstrebe am lenker säg ich noch raus, spart gewicht. hat jemand noch nen satz carbon-barends?


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2005)

Wenn du das Bike auch so street-lastig aufbaust (Wingbar,Motos usw.), hast du dann nicht nen Schön- und Schlechtwetter-Gimp   ?


----------



## crossie (16. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das Bike auch so street-lastig aufbaust (Wingbar,Motos usw.), hast du dann nicht nen Schön- und Schlechtwetter-Gimp   ?



neeh...das npj wird eher allround aufgebaut. den moto hatte ich noch vom niels bekommen.. ich wollt ja eigentlich profilreifen  aber kein geld... 

naja, den jetzigen einsatzbereich vom jimny kann ich auch selbst nicht klar definieren 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> naja, den jetzigen einsatzbereich vom jimny kann ich auch selbst nicht klar definieren
> 
> cheers
> crossie



*räusper* POSEN *hust*


----------



## crossie (22. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* POSEN *hust*


pssst 

naja, vielleicht find ich ja geschmack am dual racing... ma sehn.


----------



## crossie (24. Februar 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (24. Februar 2005)

schyck!

sieht jetzt zwar vom einsatzzweck (für mich als leihen) auch nicht vieel anders aus als das gümp.. is wohl nicht so leicht von seinem eigenen stil abzuweichen 

"evtl bald noch 20"..."

darüber denk ich auch schon ne ganze weile nach, trau mich nur nich so richtig    - bin zwar bewegungslegastheniker, aber spass machen könnt mir das schon.
mal sehen ob ich unverhofft im lotto gewinne und ein zimmer mit grosser garage finde


----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2005)

Bad newz...
Die Verkäuferin stellt sich etwas quer - tja - jetzt geht´s halt vor´s Gericht. Matlock ist schon eingeschlatet und Tyler sitzt bereits im Wagen...

Falls ich jemals meine Kohle sehen werde, hab ich aber schon was Neues im Hinerkopf


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2005)

ärgerlich sowas....

Nach meinem Verständnis sollte Sie bei einem so klar ersichtlichen Mängel wenig Chancen vor Gericht haben. Aber in Rechtsdingen weiss man ja nie...


----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2005)

Ja, es gibt ja immer den Unterschied zwischen "Recht haben" und "Recht bekommen". Für meinen Anwalt ist die Sache aber klar - das Prozessrisiko liegt bei ca. 280 - aber das werde ich eingehen.

Ich habe ja alle Emails und PMs von der Kaufabwicklung und meinen umgehenden Beschwerden. 

Über die näheren Details kann ich hier leider nix schreiben, da der Deal ja über das Forum lief.


Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, aber die nächsten 2 Wochen wird sich wohl niente ergeben, da ich ihr eine letzte Frist gesetzt habe.

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer....


----------



## eL (25. Februar 2005)

Und ich sach noch... fingas wech von alten bauxit !!! und "hab ich nur zum brötchenholen gefahren" ist auch nen alter abzocker spruch. wenn es dir was hilft dann setz ich wladimir und boris auf den fall an.


p.s. mit nem DMR wäre das nich passiert   
p.p.s he blätterteigbrötchen deine sattelstütze is zu kurz... oder hast du nur so stummelfüße


eL


----------



## crossie (25. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.p.s he blätterteigbrötchen deine sattelstütze is zu kurz... oder hast du nur so stummelfüße
> 
> eL



hey *L*!

sattelstütze ist lang genug. aber für dich mach ich später (oder morgen?) auch noch nen bild mit rausgezogener stütze 

cheers
blätterteiggebäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2005)

schaut mal wie laaang...


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Februar 2005)

680er oberrohr? und dann noch nen 130er vorbau? wird das ein zeit-fahr-rad?    

die farbe is jedenfalls schonmal gut  



ich hab soeben (man beachte die uhrzeit!!) ne mail von bike-mailorder bekommen wegen meiner stütze... die haben wohl auf die garantieabwicklung von NC-17 gewartet, aber da diese auf sich warten lässt, bekomm ich nun ne neue stütze von BMO 

ick freu mir schon!!!


----------



## ykcor (27. Februar 2005)

daaaa.

wart noch auf 2 HOPE M4, 05er XT kurbeln, sowie auf 2 maxxis highroller in 2,5.
des soll dann nen kompromiss aus streeter und HT DHler sein...

naja... bla.





wiegen tuts auf dem bild 12,5kg.


----------



## eL (28. Februar 2005)

darfst du denn schon ohne stützräder fahren??? 

@lelelelelelelelelele

die OnOne buden haben wirklich nen gaaaanz laaanges oberrohr..... 680 aber auf keinen fall. der 20" rahmen hat ca 615cm. der abgebildete is aber Kein 20 zöller sondern ein weiteres den stützrädern beraubtes Kinderfahrad. 

An alle anderen Pukyrad fahrer!!

ihr holt euch irreparable haltungsschäden wech wenn ihr weiter mit diesen kleinen rahmen und eingefahrener sattelstütze rumfahrt. Aber sowas kommt daher das nurnoch beim onlinehändler gekauft wird und keiner die fachberatung des fahradfachhändlers umme ecke in anspruch nimmt.
Leute das ist der untergang der abendländischen kultur.

eL


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der abgebildete is aber Kein 20 zöller sondern ein weiteres den stützrädern beraubtes Kinderfahrad.



irrtum ! 
es ist der 20" rahmen / 11 cm vorbau.
und hätte ich eine bessere kamera würdest du an den parts erkennen das es sich nicht um ein dreckspringfahrad handeln kann.
sattel hängt so tief da ich noch keine klemme habe


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr holt euch irreparable haltungsschäden wech wenn ihr weiter mit diesen kleinen rahmen und eingefahrener sattelstütze rumfahrt.
> eL



vielleicht benützt er die A...backen als Bremsbacken und darum muss er so tief sitzen...


----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr holt euch irreparable haltungsschäden wech wenn ihr weiter mit diesen kleinen rahmen und eingefahrener sattelstütze rumfahrt. Aber sowas kommt daher das nurnoch beim onlinehändler gekauft wird und keiner die fachberatung des fahradfachhändlers umme ecke in anspruch nimmt.
> Leute das ist der untergang der abendländischen kultur.



ist er nicht süß ... ich finde wir küren el hiermit feierlich zum offiziellen CC Gewissen der Northern lights ...     ... komisch übrigens das sich die Animositäten der verschiedenen Fraktionen immer wieder an den Sattelstützen festmachen, hier scheint eine ordentliche Analfixierung vorzuliegen ...


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ist er nicht süß ... ich finde wir küren el hiermit feierlich zum offiziellen CC Gewissen der Northern lights ...     ... komisch übrigens das sich die Animositäten der verschiedenen Fraktionen immer wieder an den Sattelstützen festmachen, hier scheint eine ordentliche Analfixierung vorzuliegen ...



Es scheint hier eine Begriffsdefinition von Nöten: 
Lt. Wikipedia "Die Sattelstütze ist beim Fahrrad oder Mofa ein Rohr aus Stahl, Aluminium oder kohlenstofffaserverstärktem Kunststoff, das mit einem Klemmmechanismus den Sattel hält und zur Höhenverstellung des Sattels dient."  und sonst gar nichts.

Waldgeist


----------



## grobis (28. Februar 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint hier eine Begriffsdefinition von Nöten:
> Lt. Wikipedia "Die Sattelstütze ist beim Fahrrad oder Mofa ein Rohr aus Stahl, Aluminium oder kohlenstofffaserverstärktem Kunststoff, das mit einem Klemmmechanismus den Sattel hält und zur Höhenverstellung des Sattels dient."  und sonst gar nichts.
> 
> Waldgeist



echt das ist alles???
dann sollten wir uns ranmachen und den wikipedia-eintrag für die sattelstütze erweitern. ist ja eine echte schande, dass die nur die halbe wahrheit erzählen...    

grüsse grobis


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2005)

hält denn so eine Analfixierung des Sattels, Dr. Thiel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Februar 2005)

immer schön jeschmeidig bleiben !!!!


ich hab gesagt das es nen kinderfahrad ist und nicht nen dreckspringer. Aber wenn sie wünschen dann meinetwegen tu ich beide kategorien zusamm.

So jetz ma was ernstes!!!
der 20 zöller von onone inbred interessiert mich sehr   
was wiegt der denn 
wie lang sind oberrohr und steuerrohr
wenn man im zusammengebauten zustand drübersteht wieviel hat man denn da platz bevor die glocken leuten??
wo is der den her?(ja klar uk)
was hat er genau gekostet.

mach unbedingt mal nen richtiges bild davon!!


herr tiel..... selbar


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gesagt das es nen kinderfahrad ist und nicht nen dreckspringer.



meinetwegen kinderfahrad ...   



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegt der denn



2,6 kilo 



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wie lang sind oberrohr und steuerrohr



http://www.on-one.co.uk/products/gearedinbred.shtml



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man im zusammengebauten zustand drübersteht wieviel hat man denn da platz bevor die glocken leuten??



hängt von deiner schrittlänge und der größe deines gehänges ab.
die mitte des oberrohrs ist bei mir im aufgebautem zustand 82cm hoch.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wo is der den her?(ja klar uk)
> was hat er genau gekostet.



ich habe meinen jemand hier in D im neuzustand abgekauft.
hier: www.wheels-world24.de bekommste ihn für 335



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> mach unbedingt mal nen richtiges bild davon!!



geht nicht, habe  keine richtige kamera !


----------



## Wooly (1. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hält denn so eine Analfixierung des Sattels, Dr. Thiel ?



Wer immer brav seine Schließmuskelübungen gemacht hat sollte keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## lelebebbel (2. März 2005)

um beim thema analfixierung zu bleiben: meine ersatz-analfixierung (im fachjargon "sattelstütze" genannt) ist heute gekommen   

hoffentlich hält die diesmal etwas länger  

mein beik ist also komplett- nur schade dass ich -nun auf einmal- vermutlich die nächsten 1,5 wochen keine zeit hab, damit zu fahren! verdammte kacke!


----------



## crossie (19. Mai 2005)

neue baustelle  neuer laufradsatz für mein kinderrad. muss nur noch zusammenfrickeln.

cheers
crossie


----------



## bluesky (18. Juni 2005)

seit heut fertig ... im prinzip das erste bike das ich zu 100% selbst zusammengeschraubt hab 






da der §$%&[email protected]@ santa cruz chamäleon quasi in dland nicht lieferbar ist in den nächsten 3 monaten ... und ich es nicht verantworten konnte weiter insolvenz restware zu fahren wurde es stahl ... denn nur steel is real   

mann was fürn scheiss gelaber

in der zwischenzeit habe ich aber den hier gefahren:


----------



## crossie (18. Juni 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> in der zwischenzeit habe ich aber den hier gefahren:
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesky (18. Juni 2005)

die rohloff rockt nach wie vor ... der float link am voitl funktioniert gigantisch gut  .. hammer ansprechverhalten ... kein wippen .. die fox 40 ebenso  die el caminos waren auch geil .. beim voitl cool fand ich den verstellbaren winkel der sattelstütze ... naja ist noch ein prototyp aber anscheinend soll es zur eurobike mit der serie losgehen


----------



## knoflok (22. Juni 2005)

sodele; 
nachdem jetzt dann doch canyon schon fast 3 wochen das bigmountain zur raparatur hat, hab ich heute dann nach einem telefonat erfahren, das mir der komplette rahmen getauscht wird.   

bald kommt die dauerbaustelle also wieder heim zu papa ... 

gruß
knofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (23. Juni 2005)

hab wieder ne baustelle...

kommt allerdings alles ans jimny, also kein neues radl.

cheers
crossie


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2005)

fahren französische blätterteiggebäcké auch fahrad oder schrauben sie nur?

blauluft 
wat haste den mit deinem merkomisch gemacht?? musstest du es zurückgeben um die insolvensmasse zu vergrößern??
Mit dem DMR haste endlich nen hobel der auch mal grobes geläuf mitmacht. wirst du jetzt endlich zum kandekladscher??

Ichselbst
hab auch ne neue bude.Ist blackyblack und aus starrem eisen so wie es einem eisenschwein gebührt. Ne Baustelle ist es auch nicht mehr sondern bereits einsatzfähig zusammengeschraubt. Dies und die tatsache das ich nicht aus dem schwarzwald komme hält mich davon ab es hier zu enthüllen. man will ja nich zu argh ins offtopic abschliddern.

eL


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Juni 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> in der zwischenzeit habe ich aber den hier gefahren:




@ Bluesky,

wäre an den Sandsteinplatten interessiert ....


----------



## bluesky (24. Juni 2005)

das bergwerk ist zu haben und sandsteinplatten haben wir hier mehr als deutsche auf malle


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß, ich weiß - hab ja schon den halben Robberg in Ettlingen abgeräumt. Ich dachte nur, wenn das Voitl wieder weg ist, brauchts du die Steine ja als Fahrradständer nicht mehr ...


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Juni 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> die rohloff rockt nach wie vor ... der float link am voitl funktioniert gigantisch gut  .. hammer ansprechverhalten ... kein wippen .. die fox 40 ebenso  die el caminos waren auch geil .. beim voitl cool fand ich den verstellbaren winkel der sattelstütze ... naja ist noch ein prototyp aber anscheinend soll es zur eurobike mit der serie losgehen



Hallo!

Freut mich dass Dir das Bike gefällt - nur noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
1) Dass der Hinterbau so toll anspricht und nicht wippt hat mehr mit der Kinematik als mit dem "Float Link" zu tun (wobei dieser Begriff Markenzeichen einer anderen Firma ist, die ihn aber auch nicht erfunden hat).
Die Anlenkung des Dämpfers auf der Kettenstrebe war einfach eine logische Schlussfolgerung aus den vorgegeben Kinematikdimensionen.

2) Die El Camino funktionier schon ganz gut, aber die ist so gut wie neu und noch nicht eingebremst - wird also noch deutlich besser!!

3) Erste Bestellungen liegen bereits vor, und nach der Eurobike wird die erste Serie bei den Händlern stehen.

Es wird noch ein paar kleine Detailverbesserungen geben, aber ansonsten wirds genau so in Serie gehen!

Happy trailz,

  Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (28. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Treu begleitete mich meine Hügi 240 seit 2001. Ich fuhr sie ausschliesslich bestimmungsgemäss im CC-Einsatz z.B in Bad Wildbad, auf dem Shorle oder am Soultrail.
> Heute aber, bei einer Runde mit meinen Mädels (da seht ihr wie hart wir biken!) fühlte sich das Pedalieren auf einem kurzen harten Uphill nach einem seltsamen Knacken irgendwie eigenartig an....
> 
> Hat wer ein hinteres Laufrad mit mind. XT-Nabe und nicht allzubreiten Felgen so a la Singletrack zu verkaufen?



einschicken zu Hügi. Das ist ein großes Problem bei den Naben. Ist nicht die erste.


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Juni 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> einschicken zu Hügi. Das ist ein großes Problem bei den Naben. Ist nicht die erste.



ähm - falsche Baustelle?? Oder falscher Fred??? ;-)


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

sooodele

BigM iss wieder da... aber doch "nur" der hinterbau getauscht. 

jetzt noch alles weider festmachen und dann gehts wieder weiter 

Baustelle ahoiiiiiiiii 



knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2005)

Mein Traum von einer neuen Baustelle ist gerade geplatzt.  

Der untenstehende Rahmen sollte diese Woche mein Eigen werden (Mein Sparschwein hatte ich schon geschlachtet):





Im Gegensatz zu den Angaben im Prospekt wurde als Sonderanfertigung ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr verbaut. Leider ist bei der Aktion onepointfive nach eineinachtel der Lenkwinkel "schön" flach geworden. Beim Einbau einer Z1 FR1 150 würden sich etwa 65° ergeben. Mit einer 66 hätte der Orginalrahmen 67° gehabt. Beim Einbau einer Z1 hätte man in der unteren Aufnahme das rote Einlegeteil umdrehen müssen, sonst wäre es etwas zu steil geworden (69,5°).
Aber den Winkel dann gleich sooo flach zu machen.  Irgendwie bin ich jetzt froh, dass ich bei Angaben zur Geometrie immer so hartnäckig nachfrage, obwohl ich damit im Nicolai-Forum den Falco bereits zur Weissglut gebracht habe.


----------



## knoflok (11. Juli 2005)

*grummel*

da hat sich dann wer nicht viel gedacht bei, würde ich mal sagen... 
ich stelle mir gerade das telefonat bei scapin vor... "alles keine prrobbleemme" 

 

knoflok


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2005)

SK du sollst dir doch keinen dummhiller kaufen!!!!
denk an fez und biggy   

ich sach nur wildwutz.....


----------



## fez (11. Juli 2005)

das Scapin Frank ist ja mal dermaßen g....


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst dir doch keinen dummhiller kaufen!!!!


Lern' du erst mal den Unterschied zwischen Freeride und Downhill, bevor du hier weiter deine unqualifizierten Kommentare abgibst.


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2005)

unterschied liegt nur noch am fahrer!!!


----------



## Wooly (11. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach nur wildwutz.....



stimmt, ne wildsau Enduro in perlweis .. mmmmmhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Juli 2005)

perlweis???   du bist aber mutig.


----------



## bluesky (12. Juli 2005)

frank hieß unser klassendödel   

decals sind extrem geil ...


----------



## Froschel (12. Juli 2005)

kann man nicht in dieses rote Einlegeteil unterm Dämpfer noch ne Bohrung reinmachen, dann könnte man den Lenkwinkel anpassen.

Aber ich geb`s ja zu, an nem neuen Bike gleich Bohren......  

-_-


----------



## fez (12. Juli 2005)

hier sieht man mal dieses Innenlagerteil an dem der 4-Kant-Hinterbau und der Dämpfer anschlagen:


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> kann man nicht in dieses rote Einlegeteil unterm Dämpfer noch ne Bohrung reinmachen, dann könnte man den Lenkwinkel anpassen.


Das ist eine gute Idee, die hat Scapin aber schon umgesetzt.

Man kann das Einlegeteil umdrehen, dann ist da, wo vorher eine Bohrung war, keine mehr und da, wo du eine rein machen willst, ist dann eine. Dadurch kann man den Lenkwinkel verstellen, leider wird er dann noch flacher. 

Hier ist das 8 Bulloni-System noch mal in groß:


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2005)

Sag mal, die Rohre sehen aus, als ob da einer mit ner Flex incl. Schruppscheibe dranwar. Optische Täuschung?
oder hat der Freerider mittlerweile nen Beikladen?


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, die Rohre sehen aus, als ob da einer mit ner Flex incl. Schruppscheibe dranwar.


Ja, so ist es. Die Rohre werden vor dem pulvern mit einer Kratzbürste behandelt. Ebenso geschieht es mit den beiden Frästeilen, um ihnen den technischen Look etwas zu nehmen. So fallen neu reingemachte Kratzer nicht mehr so auf. Es sei denn, man schmeißt mutwillig einen großen Stein drauf.


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so ist es. Die Rohre werden vor dem pulvern mit einer Kratzbürste behandelt. Ebenso geschieht es mit den beiden Frästeilen, um ihnen den technischen Look etwas zu nehmen. So fallen neu reingemachte Kratzer nicht mehr so auf. Es sei denn, man schmeißt mutwillig einen großen Stein drauf.


Das hat irgendwie den Charakter der legendären "pre pissed Jogginghose" für demente Jungnazis aus der Titanic vor einigen Jahren...
(Die älteren unter uns werden sich vielleicht noch erinnern)


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat irgendwie den Charakter der legendären "pre pissed Jogginghose" für demente Jungnazis


Man kann das Design am Rad aber auch selbst herstellen. Der Vorteil ist, dass man nur einen großen Stein braucht und keine zusätzlichen Kosten bei der Herstellung anfallen. Ich kenn da jemanden, der hat das bei seinem Rad schon ganz gut hingekriegt. Bei Interesse kann ich dir seine Kontaktdaten zukommen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. Juli 2005)

ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht dass das Ergebnis an Gleichmässigkeit zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## eL (12. Juli 2005)

extrem filigran würd ich sagen
das harte im hintergrund

habe gestern noch ne alternative für den herrn SK gefunden.

"thömus oberrieder"

150mm achtern und verdammt charmant    zu sehen bei Dani in der galerie ... 

Wer hats erfunden    die schweizer


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> "thömus oberrieder"
> 
> 150mm achtern und verdammt charmant


Du meinst doch nicht den hier (schon in meiner Lieblingsfarbe)?  





Das ist kein Freerider. 
Luftdämpfer? :kotz: 
Nixon Gabel? :kotz:

In mein Rad soll eine Z1 rein!  
STABIL, muss es sein. Das muss was aushalten, ich wiege 90kg!

Trotzdem danke, war ja nett gemeint.


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2005)

öhhhmmmm    KEIN FREERIDER??   

was habe dann ich???? nen cyclocrosser?

aber wenn du nen rahmenkit kaufen willst dann bekommst du selbst diesen gewiss ohne Federelemente!! Da versteh ich jetz garnicht warum dir so sübel ist.

am schluss muss dir ja die bude gefallen also viel glück beim weitersuchen.


----------



## Wooly (13. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> was habe dann ich???? nen cyclocrosser?



einen "aufgebohrten" Tourenhobel ...


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2005)

aber dafür jeht der verdammt jut   

aber wieviel is dann enduro? und was trennt den freerider vom dummhiller?

ich mein ja nur weil wohl mit freuden reingesprungen wird in die schublade welche die bikeindustrie öffnet  

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. Juli 2005)

machs doch nicht so komplizert....

>> Enduros existieren nicht bzw. wurden früher Tourer genannt - und haben eben nun, da die Technik ja nicht stehen bleibt, ein paar mm mehr Federweg.

>> ein Freireiter ist ganz unabhängig vom Federweg ein Rädchen das ein bisschen was abkann und bei dem man nicht nach zwei mittelprächtigen Abfahrereien die Schwinge oder gar den Hauptrahmen zwecks Bruch zu wechseln braucht - bestes Beispiel: Froschl`s Stinky mit "nur " 130 mm Federweg. 

>> Packst du nochmal eine ordentliche Ladung Federweg auf diesen Freireiter drauf ists ein Dummhiller.


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juli 2005)

Enduros sind für die leute, die mangelhaftes fahrkönnen durch federweg kompensieren.

freerider sind bikes die sich dem fahrkönnen der fahrer angepaßt haben und daher stabil sein müssen.


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Juli 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Enduros sind für die leute, die mangelhaftes fahrkönnen durch federweg kompensieren.
> 
> freerider sind bikes die sich dem fahrkönnen der fahrer angepaßt haben und daher stabil sein müssen.



Holländer-Rad = Bike mit Wohnanhänger ohne Federweg aber Hilfsmotor


----------



## knoflok (14. Juli 2005)

@skuehnen: 

was war nochmal so schlecht an denen hier... *lechz*





oder 




natürlich beide in team rot-weiss, und mit andrer gabel/dämpfer-kombi...

ja gut ok; sattel nicht voll versenkbar; aber wozu gibts teleskopstützen 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## fez (14. Juli 2005)

ich glaube an denen war nur der Preis schlecht...


----------



## eL (14. Juli 2005)

der preis wird aber mit der zeit besser. Oder das sparbuch praller? irgendwie bringt es nichts allzusehr auf den preis zu schauen wenn das bike wirklich ok ist (und das fusion ist es)  dann würd ich halt noch sparen.

zum thema!

hab mein hobel jetzt nochmals am heck aufgebohrt und abgefeilt. ergebnis sind 153mm welche auch wirklich den nahmen federweg verdienen. Unglaublicher unterschied zu vorher und auch noch leichter geworden   

test am sonntach inne pfalz 

weitermachen


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juli 2005)

Und bei mir is der Steuersatz neu und der Dämpfer auch. (komisch, wenn plötzlich nixmehr wackelt!  ) Das Stahlfederchen wiegt mal locker doppelt so viel wie der luftige. Wenn ichs heute noch schaffe, die Buchsen zu drehen, dann gibts am Sonntach ne Testfahrt inner Falz. Wenn nicht muß ich mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## eL (15. Juli 2005)

buchsen selbe drehen??? 
pahhh sowas lässt man machen    hier klappts echt gut middn nachbarn

eL
p.s. hab nochn vanilla liegen... für günstich


----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> buchsen selbe drehen???
> pahhh sowas lässt man machen    hier klappts echt gut middn nachbarn


is doch wie Lego spielen... oder hast Du früher Lego spielen lassen? 





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. hab nochn vanilla liegen... für günstich


der is zu kurz


----------



## crossie (22. September 2005)

mal den thread wiederbeleben  

wird n rad für die FH... also keine angst, kein "serious moshing" damit geplant  ... wär auch glaube ich selbstmord, mit so nem poisonteil...

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. September 2005)

wat´n dat fürne bremse?

eberle??

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (22. September 2005)

Ich tippe auf Giant MPH..


----------



## Triple F (22. September 2005)

Kleines Gabel-Update


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Gabel-Update


Ich schätze für's Helius. Bist du schon Probe gefahren oder wird das eine Premiere in den Vogesen?


----------



## Triple F (22. September 2005)

Die Z1 FR1 kommt morgen ins Helius - große Veränderungen erwarte ich allerdings nicht, die Z150 ´03 ist ja fast baugleich.

Die All Mountain 2 muss noch auf sein Steuerrohr warten   

Wichtiger ist aber, dass meine Buchsen endlich mal kommen   , damit ich den Fox einbauen kann.


----------



## crossie (22. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wat´n dat fürne bremse?
> 
> eberle??
> 
> eL





			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf Giant MPH..


 richtig getippt 

cheers
crossie

p.s.: eberle? noch nie gehört... haste mal n bild + daten oder sowas?
p.p.s: zentrierständer hätt ich dir evtl einen... muss mal suchen wo das teil steckt.


----------



## eL (23. September 2005)

EM eberle.. noch nie gehört???
is sone cnc bremse wenn ich mich nich irre und sauteuer wie die cleg halt.

wenn de den ständer als suchen musst dann kanns net vernünftiges sein


----------



## Triple F (24. September 2005)

.....


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2005)

Mit neuer Schwinge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (28. September 2005)

ausgezeichnet  
das heißt, du kannst es schön laufen lassen   

wie lange biste dran gesessen abends ?


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange biste dran gesessen abends ?


Eine halbe Stunde am Sonntag früh zum neue Lager einpressen und Schwinge wieder einbauen und eine halbe Stunde gestern abend zum Bremscheiben und Gabel wechseln.  

Heute abend muss ich noch die Bremsen justieren und den vorderen Bremszug befestigen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. November 2005)

was will man denn mit lauter fertigen bikes...
daher mussten bei mir 2 drann glauben.
für die winterzeit gibts aber wieder was zum basteln   

soll ein mittelding zwischen meinem alten switchback und dem firebeast werden.
also etwa ein uphilltauglicher soft-freerider für alte herren.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. November 2005)

Mein DMR Singlespeed ist auch schon wieder fast fahrbereit.

Es fehlt noch ein 113mm Octalink Innenlager, und ein 32er Kettenblatt (4-Loch, normal Shimano)

Hat jemand hier sowas? Dann könnte ich am BM Sonntag mitfahren...


EDIT: Hat sich schon erledigt 

morgen gibts hoffentlich ein Bild von dem Machwerk


----------



## knoflok (15. Dezember 2005)

Sodele; ich jetzt auch mal hier....






die Linken Pedale und die Griffe für die Stadtschlampe (diese Ergonomie-Dinger gehn gar nicht...) 

und die 5050 fürs BM


----------



## bluesky (15. Dezember 2005)

weihnachtswerkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Dezember 2005)

blaulicht du wildes ding   

wird es eine variable übersetzung bekommen?

ich hoffe nicht.

du weist  schon das an ein orange nur hope bremsen passen.

aber zum glück hab ich ja noch welche für dich im angebot   


eL


----------



## bluesky (15. Dezember 2005)

rohloff ...

aber ich komm ja immer mehr auf den one f...ing gear trip kann also sein das aus 14 in 2-3 monaten 1 gang wird ... hope kommt mir nicht ins haus   

für orange interessenten ... der nette herr bike in der goldstadt ist nun auch offizeller apfelsinenverchecker


----------



## eL (15. Dezember 2005)

ach der nette von nebenan nun auch schon. irgendwas musste den platz von berchwerch ja einnehmen.

eL


----------



## Cook (16. Dezember 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> weihnachtswerkstatt


    

Ist mein Wunschrahmen.

Als Normalverdiener kann ich mir aber leider nur billige Ostimporte leisten:




Ist jetzt im endgültigen Stadium angelangt und fährt sich seeehr agil. War eine gute Entscheidung!


----------



## bluesky (17. Dezember 2005)

fettich


----------



## knoflok (17. Dezember 2005)

*goil*


----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2005)

schutzblech weg (nur für die optik, is mir schon klar dass du das wegen dem wetter dran hast) und nen flite. dann is das seeeehr porno


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2005)

Weihnachtsbaustelle? Hast Du schon W. gefeiert?
Hüpsch, das Ding!!! Den Turmbau auf dem Vorbau tät ich noch entsorgen - ansonsten schön schwarz und hart. Was wiegt sowas denn ca.?


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> *goil*


Was denn?

Die Kurbel, Pedale und -  na ja die Gabel sind ok. Aber passt die an den Rahmen?   Und die Rohlof - ok, wer's braucht. Der Rahmen ist nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu filigrahn. Und sonst - die Felgen sehen schei$$e aus, goldener Lenker wäre mir peinlich. :kotz:


----------



## bluesky (18. Dezember 2005)

filigran ... heisst das

und rohlof*f*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (18. Dezember 2005)

ist halt stahl   

ich finde  von der geo und den parts her sieht es aus wie ein xc bike mit fr gabel und dh kurbel.


----------



## bluesky (18. Dezember 2005)

naja ... das ist ne hone .. jetzt geh mal in den laden und lege eine hone neben eine lx ... der wirklich einzige unterschied ist die lackierung sonst sind sie indentisch ..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn?
> 
> Die Kurbel, Pedale und -  na ja die Gabel sind ok. Aber passt die an den Rahmen?   Und die Rohlof - ok, wer's braucht. Der Rahmen ist nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu filigrahn. Und sonst - die Felgen sehen schei$$e aus, goldener Lenker wäre mir peinlich. :kotz:



Ich find die zwei Räder irgendwie prollig - eins hätt's doch auch getan ....


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die zwei Räder irgendwie prollig - eins hätt's doch auch getan ....


Welche zwei? Irgendwie passt deine Aussage nicht zum Kontext.


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2005)

habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2005)

L A U F räder - des war witzisch!


----------



## nkwd (20. Dezember 2005)

damits hier noch lustiger wird, stell ich jetzt noch mein neues Rad hier rein   

*Giant TCR Composite*





btw: Gabelschaft wird demnächst noch 1cm gekürzt


----------



## bluesky (20. Dezember 2005)

ey mann nkwd ... der 1 cm versaut mir jetzt aber die optik   

und der federweg vorne ist definiv zu knapp   

wie fährt sichs denn?


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> *Giant TCR Composite*


Schön schwarz!  
Sind die Laufräder steif genug mit so wenig Speichen und was wiegt die Kiste?
Ich würd' noch schwarze Reifen dran machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Dezember 2005)

Die große Frage ist doch jetzt vor allem:

Wird nkwd seinem Outfit treubleiben oder jetzt komplett auf schwarz wecheseln ... besser wärs ja ...


----------



## nkwd (21. Dezember 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ey mann nkwd ... der 1 cm versaut mir jetzt aber die optik


mich nervt der sogar wirklich  aber nicht nur wegen der Optik. ich komm mir so hoch vor. sind derzeit 8cm Überhöhung und bin vom Pinarello doch 13cm gewöhnt (die zugegebener Maßen doch bissel zuviel sind)



			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wie fährt sichs denn?


schlicht klasse! man hat das Gefühl, daß das Rad selber gar nix wiegt. und die Dura Ace schaltet so butterweich   Wie die Steifigkeit in Abfahrten ist, hab ich bisher aber noch net testen können. War bisher nur an einem schönen Tag ne kleine Runde mit fahren - soll doch das Sommerrad werden und da will ichs net gleich einsauen. Bei 1-2 Sprinteinlagen hat sichs aber steif genug angefühlt.



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Schön schwarz!
> Ich würd' noch schwarze Reifen dran machen.


Endlich mal einer, der das so sieht!   Bei RR News meckern die Leute eher über schwarze Räder. Die Reifen hab ich absichtlich als kleinen Farbtupfer gewählt.



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Laufräder steif genug mit so wenig Speichen und was wiegt die Kiste?


Laut Tour Test hat das Hinterrad eine "geringe mechanische Belastbarkeit". Was auch immer das genau heißen soll, ich hab bisher (wie gesagt in der Ebene) nix davon gemerkt. Laut Nutzertests in anderen Foren sollen die sogar etwas steifer als die Ksyrium sein... naja, werden wir dann im Sommer spätestens merken.
Das Rad wiegt mit beiden Flaschenhaltern, Pedalen und HAC4 Halterung + Sensor ca. 7,3kg 



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Wird nkwd seinem Outfit treubleiben oder jetzt komplett auf schwarz wecheseln ... besser wärs ja ...


Eigentlich gar keine Frage! Allein schon aus Gründen der Provokation bleib ich beim Telekom-Dress!  Aber das Rad hat natürlich den Vorteil, daß ich meine Vereinsklamotten und meine neutralen Trikots auch dazu anziehen kann (was aufm Pinarello ja irgendwie komisch ausgesehen hätte).


----------



## fez (21. Dezember 2005)

drrradamdamadamadamdam Batman ! Batman !
drrradamdamadamadamdam Batman ! Batman !

Echt verschärfte Kiste 
Nur schwarze schußsichere Reifen sollten noch drauf.


----------



## Froschel (21. Dezember 2005)

ich finds prima weil der Sattel voll versenkbar ist. Beim Dropen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.


-_-


----------



## knoflok (21. Dezember 2005)

...




...


----------



## blackforest (21. Dezember 2005)

Sodelle hier ist mal mein Projekt 2006. Wird wohl nächstes Jahr öfters in Todtnau zu sehen sein. 
Teile die noch drankommen:

Shimano Hone
Truvativ Boxguide
Gustav M
Vorderrad: Deemax
Hinterrad: Veltec/Mavic EX325

Der Rest wird so Noname Zeugs was hier halt noch rumfliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2005)

Da hat der Dämpfer aber geradeso noch reingepasst  Presspassung quasi


----------



## blackforest (21. Dezember 2005)

Wenn das Hinterrad aufgebaut ist, muss ich erstmal schauen, ob der Ausgleichbehälter da bleiben darf, oder nach unten muss.


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Dezember 2005)

Gibts von Alutech eigentlich einen passenden Gepäckträgeraufsatz für den Hinterbau?


----------



## eL (21. Dezember 2005)

nö lelle aber nen 600cm³ 2 zylinder viertakter mit trockensumpfschmierung   

sorry aber DAS ist das ultimative antifahrad. 

wenn ich mit dem in wald müsste dann würd ich lieber wieder mit bogenschießen und speerwerfen anfangen.

eL

schmerzgrenze erreicht


----------



## Triple F (21. Dezember 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts von Alutech eigentlich einen passenden Gepäckträgeraufsatz für den Hinterbau?



Der Kombi unter den DH-Bikes....


----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kombi unter den DH-Bikes....



das pendant dazu auf vier Rädern:








-_-


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2005)

ich finde beide (Wildsau wie Landy) saugeil


----------



## blackforest (23. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nö lelle aber nen 600cm³ 2 zylinder viertakter mit trockensumpfschmierung
> 
> sorry aber DAS ist das ultimative antifahrad.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir deine Gallerie anschaue, kommen wir auch en bisle aus unterschiedlichen Ecken des Radelsportes. Somit dürften die Geschmäcker schon verschieden sein. Ich habs mir eigentlich gekauft, weil ich jetzt in einer Saison meinen alten Dher dahingerafft habe und diese Wildsauen nunmal stabil sind und super Support vorhanden ist. Außerdem solls ein Sorglosbike werden und diesen Hinterbau find ich einfach klasse, weil die Bremskräfte komplett entkoppelt sind. 

Mit deinem Singlespeeder würd ich übrigens auch nicht in den Wald wollen.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2005)

ich denke nicht das man ein M1A2 in seiner gallerie haben muss nur um panzer zu fahren.

ich bitte hiermit mein täuschungsmanöver, ein ultraharter singlespeeder zu sein, zu entschuldugen.

ebenso gehe ich bei weitem nicht als fanatischer classikliebhaber durch.



eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (23. Dezember 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> damits hier noch lustiger wird, stell ich jetzt noch mein neues Rad hier rein
> 
> *Giant TCR Composite*
> 
> ...



chic. was gibt giant da an garantie drauf ?
(finde aber dass die blauen reifen ned so dazu passen. bissl motzen muss
man ja) mein c'dale RR ist auch schwarz; mit den T-kom magentafarbenen
GP3000 reifen drauf .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> mein c'dale RR ist auch schwarz; mit den T-kom magentafarbenen GP3000 reifen drauf .)



neiiiiiiinnn .... nicht posten ... neiiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Ulli1169 (23. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> neiiiiiiinnn .... nicht posten ... neiiiiiiinnnnn



(mh. schlafende hunde ....)

also soooo übel sieht das gar ned aus. und die
gefederte cane creek stütze dran sieht auch
recht innovativ aus, wäre ein grund ein bild
zu posten. ist aber wetterbedingt total
eingesaut grade.


----------



## Wooly (24. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und die gefederte cane creek stütze dran sieht auch recht innovativ aus...



ahhhhhhhh   ....  schmerzzzzzzhhh ... uhhhhhh ...


----------



## Ulli1169 (24. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhh   ....  schmerzzzzzzhhh ... uhhhhhh ...



jep. so hört sich das von hinten an, wenn versucht wird im wind
zu lutschen


----------



## blackforest (24. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht das man ein M1A2 in seiner gallerie haben muss nur um panzer zu fahren.
> 
> ich bitte hiermit mein täuschungsmanöver, ein ultraharter singlespeeder zu sein, zu entschuldugen.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit M1A2 ?!?  Intense M1?  

Okay, gut also kein ultraharter Singlespeeder.


----------



## nkwd (24. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> chic. was gibt giant da an garantie drauf ?


wie lang genau Garantie auf den Rahmen ist, weiß ich gar nicht, aber ich denke nicht, daß es mehr als die gesetzlichen 2 Jahre sein wird. Ansonsten gibt es kein Verbot von Renneinsätzen (was z.Z. ja viele Carbon RR Hersteller machen) und auch keinerlei Gewichtslimitierungen für den Fahrer.



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> finde aber dass die blauen reifen ned so dazu passen. bissl motzen muss


ok, es sein genehmigt! Mir gefallen die blauen eigentlich, aber kann gut sein, daß ich nächstes Mal dann ganz schwarze aufzieh.... mal abwarten



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> man ja mein c'dale RR ist auch schwarz; mit den T-kom magentafarbenen GP3000 reifen drauf


Die kommen mir nicht ans Giant! Garantiert nicht! Hab selbst bei meinem Telekom Pinarello diesmal keine magenta GPs mehr genommen!



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit M1A2 ?!?  Intense M1?


*dough* nene, das ist gar kein Rad, was eL meint
*M1A2 Abrahams* = "Standard" Panzer des US Army







und so ganz zum Schluß dieses Posts möchte ich euch allen noch *Frohe Weihnachten* wünschen!
(Welch schöner Kontrast zu dem Panzer direkt darüber   )


----------



## eL (24. Dezember 2005)

Danke an nkwd für die klärenden worte.

und happy weihnaxmann


eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (24. Dezember 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Die kommen mir nicht ans Giant! Garantiert nicht! Hab selbst bei meinem Telekom Pinarello diesmal keine magenta GPs mehr genommen!



hab meine auch nur drauf weil die magentafarbenen sehr günstig sind. +g+
als pannensicheren winterreifen.


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Januar 2006)

Ich hab grad ein Problem mit meiner Gabel (Z1 Freeride 03)

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen, ihr zerlegt doch alle dauernd Gabeln!

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=203026

Edit: erledigt. Mal schauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (28. Januar 2006)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> damits hier noch lustiger wird, stell ich jetzt noch mein neues Rad hier rein
> 
> *Giant TCR Composite*
> 
> ...



Hi nkwd!
Hast du die Jungfernfahrt schon hinter dir?
Wenns Murgtal wieder aufgetaut ist komm ich runter und hol dich ab zu einer RR-Runde.


----------



## waldman (28. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nö lelle aber nen 600cm³ 2 zylinder viertakter mit trockensumpfschmierung
> 
> sorry aber DAS ist das ultimative antifahrad.
> 
> ...




ein fahrrad unter 13 kilo ist doch eh ne eierfeile  

also lieber en panzer wie ne feile   ist gesünder und man hat mehr spaß damit, wenigstens die dies mal versucht haben  die anderen kannst nicht ändern und das ist auch gut so


----------



## nkwd (3. Februar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Jungfernfahrt schon hinter dir?
> Wenns Murgtal wieder aufgetaut ist komm ich runter und hol dich ab zu einer RR-Runde.


Bin bisher nur ne Runde um den Block gefahren (an dem Tag als auch die Fotos entstanden). Ist derzeit nicht das Wetter für RR fahren. Und schon gar nicht mit dem neuen - das kommt mir nur bei Sonnenschein vor die Tür!
Ne gemeinsame RR Runde, wenn das Wetter wieder gut ist, klingt gut! Da bin ich dabei!

btw: hab die Tage zufällig gesehen, daß ich doch 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen habe


----------



## marc (3. Februar 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> ein fahrrad unter 13 kilo ist doch eh ne eierfeile
> 
> also lieber en panzer wie ne feile   ist gesünder und man hat mehr spaß damit, wenigstens die dies mal versucht haben  die anderen kannst nicht ändern und das ist auch gut so





> Zitat von eL
> nö lelle aber nen 600cm³ 2 zylinder viertakter mit trockensumpfschmierung
> 
> sorry aber DAS ist das ultimative antifahrad.
> ...



und Waldmann ist der Antichrist der mit dem Antifahrrad im Schwarzwald auf Seelenjagd geht und den Tag des jüngsten Gerüchts einleitet. Er wird alle Biker mit Leichtbaurädern in die Hölle mitnehmen...Amen.


----------



## waldman (3. Februar 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> und Waldmann ist der Antichrist der mit dem Antifahrrad im Schwarzwald auf Seelenjagd geht und den Tag des jüngsten Gerüchts einleitet. Er wird alle Biker mit Leichtbaurädern in die Hölle mitnehmen...Amen.




wartet nur ab, der tag wird kommen


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2006)

jetzt hab ich mir eben vor angst ..... 

verdammter schaiszendreck nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

ööhm; 

hätte ich ja fast vergessen
meine neue Baustelle:


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

sauschick


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ööhm;
> 
> hätte ich ja fast vergessen
> meine neue Baustelle:



ah, hast du den neuen Schreibtisch endlich bekommen  sieht stark aus  


-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

aber dein Plattenleger ist ein Pfuscher


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

war ein flüchtiger bekannter aus den anonymen alkoholikern...


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

schick

aber doch irgendwie langweilig

wobei doch sehr real und anfassbar

wie lange musstest du drauf warten?


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

4 tage? 

langweilig... 
naja; von der Stange halt; 
noch


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

knofi du hast das beste wartezeit/leistug verhältnis erlangt das es je auf der welt geben wird.

is das vorn ne fuchs 36??

neuse modell mit dem mehr an federwech??

sehr schön


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch knoffl 
Was wiegt dein neues Spielzeug?

Wann ist eigentlich Bescherung bei Herrn skuehnen ... zu Ostern?


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Februar 2006)

is ja keine baustelle.../mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

Keine Baustelle 
nicht aus dem schwarzwald
dafür weihnachten und geburtstach zusammen  

rearwheel 

















mavic ex823
hope Big-Un
sapin speichen
michelin Hot-S 2,2 schlauchless
185mm hope 5loch scheibe für die M4

ich denk nach all den ärger mit den hinterrädern den ich schon hatte sollts jetzt halten.

eL


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> is ja keine baustelle.../mehr


ist immer eine baustelle; 

wiegen... hm; stimmt; da war was; 

hole nachher die waage.


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt dein neues Spielzeug?



Also: So wie auf dem Bild: 14,9kg

dann kommen noch die Pedale dazu (+580g), fat alberts drauf (ca. -200g), und der andre Vorbau, auch nommal -50g.

also sollte ich mit ca. 15,5kg hinkommen  

4kg weniger wie mit dem alten hobel ...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> mavic ex823
> hope Big-Un
> sapin speichen
> michelin Hot-S 2,2 schlauchless
> 185mm hope 5loch scheibe für die M4


Hoho, das sieht ja mal echt lecker aus! 

Ich hab' ausnahmsweise nix auszusetzen. Binischbillischdrangekommen?


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> also sollte ich mit ca. 15,5kg hinkommen


Das könnte knapp werden!  

Mit Fat Alberts, Thomson Vorbau + Sattelstütze und mit ohne Kefü kann ich das auch schaffen (theoretisch).


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

du kriegst das auch hin...


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2006)

hab ick mein janzet westjeld für ausjejeben.

und den ein oder anderen pfund bei den tommys.

knofi wieso zum henker soll der enduro so viel leichter sein als dein BM????


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> knofi wieso zum henker soll der enduro so viel leichter sein als dein BM????



wieso?

frag diejenigen dies konstruiert haben... 

fact ist, das mein BM mal (weiß nimmer welcher Ausstattung) mit knapp 19kg gemessen wurde.


----------



## marc (10. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> 
> frag diejenigen dies konstruiert haben...
> 
> fact ist, das mein BM mal (weiß nimmer welcher Ausstattung) mit knapp 19kg gemessen wurde.




Das sind doch mal Zahlen für die richtigen Männer  Der Rest ist Sonntag-Mittags-Spielzeug.  *duckunwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (10. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> 
> frag diejenigen dies konstruiert haben...
> 
> fact ist, das mein BM mal (weiß nimmer welcher Ausstattung) mit knapp 19kg gemessen wurde.



 mein BM wiegt "nur" 16,5kg


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2006)

wenn ich mir die Bilder von deinem anschaue sehe ich auch schon ein paar diätteile (also im vergleich zum normalen)


----------



## han (10. Februar 2006)

ok, ok, ok, der Bauch muss weg.....das sag meine Frau auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## marc (10. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ok, ok, der Bauch muss weg.....das sag meine Frau auch schon die ganze Zeit



han, alter Schmuggler 

wie geht´s so? Lange nichts gehört/gelesen. Dieses Jahr mal wieder ne "Pfalz-Attack"?  Noch Kontakt zum Bumble?

Gruß aus´m Süden 
marc


----------



## han (10. Februar 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> han, alter Schmuggler
> 
> wie geht´s so? Lange nichts gehört/gelesen. Dieses Jahr mal wieder ne "Pfalz-Attack"?  Noch Kontakt zum Bumble?
> 
> ...


gut so, und selbst. konnte leider nicht bei eurer Tour mitdabei sein letztes Jahr  
Wer auch mein möglichstes tun, um eine FRALV 2 Tour mit den Pfälzer zu organisieren.

Und, ja, habe immer noch Knotakt zum Bumble. Er war grad letzte Woche in der Pfalz zum Stammtischtreff. Leider hat es diesmal nicht zum biken gereicht.

Vllt sieht man sich mal beim Besame Moucho Ausritt des NL Radspochtvereins


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Februar 2006)

Er ist da! 




Wiegt ,wie man sieht, inkl. Pig DH pro Steuersatz und Stahfederdämpfer genau 4kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Februar 2006)

*unfassbar schniekes Teil  *


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2006)

Falschrum fällt der Buckel garnicht so sehr auf  Absicht?

Ja ne also schon recht nett. Wann kann man das Endprodukt live sehen?


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

Seeehr schön. 

Den Rest der Woche hast dir jetzt frei genommen, oder liege ich da falsch...? 

Hast du eigentlich eine neue Handynummer? Hab dich gestern nicht erreicht. 

Jetzt auf ans Werk! 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## mjA (15. Februar 2006)

apropos nummern: stefan kannste mir die mal auch senden(home und handy) wegen adaptern..

greetz


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2006)

Stefano, da hast du doch sicher wieder dran rumgefeilt dass es exakt 4000gr !sind  
bin mal echt gespannt drauf, kannst es ja das nächste mal ins Critisize mitbringen  

-_-


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2006)

die Zahlen hat er mit Edding draufgeschrieben - das Teil wiegt real 5960 Gramm.


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

die passen eindeutig besser zum enduro...
so langsam isses dann fahrtüchtig.


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die Zahlen hat er mit Edding draufgeschrieben - das Teil wiegt real 5960 Gramm.



Bin da an das Originalbild vom Stefan rangekommen, Fez du hattes vollkommen recht:








-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2006)

Ich sehe trotz allem Verbesserungspotential


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2006)

er soll einfach ohne Steuersatz fahren. Schlackert halt ein bißchen, mein Gott !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Stefano, da hast du doch sicher wieder dran rumgefeilt dass es exakt 4000gr !sind


Nein, nicht gefeilt. Ich habe Gewicht aufgelegt (sieht man am Steuerrohr) bis es 4kg waren. 



			
				knofi schrieb:
			
		

> die passen eindeutig besser zum enduro...
> so langsam isses dann fahrtüchtig.


Wann kommen die Reifen?



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe trotz allem Verbesserungspotential


Ja klar, mit ohne Steuersatz und Luftdämpfer wiegt der Rahmen ja nur 3,5Kg. Der Buckel ist auch gar nicht so arg. Das Jakal und V10 haben IMO einen viel Hässlicheren. Mit dem schwarzen Stumpi in meinem Keller hat er sich gleich angefreundet. 



			
				fezini schrieb:
			
		

> er soll einfach ohne Steuersatz fahren. Schlackert halt ein bißchen


Nö, das geht nicht mehr. Der Steuersatz is ja schon eingepresst.


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

don stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommen die Reifen?



die sind auch schon da; fehlen tut noch der verdammte vorbau.

*grummel*


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2006)

boah is das nomad n geiler rahmen, aaaah...  bin gespannt aufs endprodukt...

ich hab auch mal wieder was zum basteln:
















kommen noch so n paar kleinigkeiten, ...und dann muss ich wohl warten, weil ich erstmal keinen cent mehr für nen satz bremsen hab. 


cheers
crossie


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

die black in dem blau find ich schick. 

Selbst lackiert? 

Grüße
knofi


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2006)

neh, ist werksseitig so. 

black elite diva. eigentlich ne frauengabel aber hey, bis auf die weiche feder ist das ne normale black. also wenn jemand von euch zufÃ¤llig an ne harte feder drankommt oder eine rumliegen hat, immer her damit  

bin ich halt gÃ¼nstig (149â¬) drangekommen. neu mit garantie. 

cheers


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von *el stefano*


Nein, es muss heissen: *Don* Stefano



			
				crossie schrieb:
			
		

>


Is der Schriftzug auch hellblau oder kommt das vom Foto?


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

dann machen wir halt aus dem Stefan nen vornehmen Herren. Nimmt dir aber eh keiner ab


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2006)

Binnichaber!


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es muss heissen: *Don* Stefano
> 
> Is der Schriftzug auch hellblau oder kommt das vom Foto?


hellblau?  putz mal deine augen...  ist doch standartmässig grau. 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (15. Februar 2006)

Dat Farbspiel des Buchen-Tischchens harmoniert aber mal gar nicht mit den
Fichte-Brettchen anner Wand. No Style


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2006)

ich komm gleich vorbei und GEB DIR FICHTE    

style hab ich sowieso nicht, solltest du eigentlich wissen 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> putz mal deine augen


Also hab ich doch nen grauen Star. Vieleicht ist auch mein Monitor nicht korrekt kalibriert.


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)

auf meinem siehts auch eher nach hellblau aus.


----------



## crossie (15. Februar 2006)

is ja gut, ihr habt recht


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (15. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da!



jetzt kannst du uns allen den buckel runterrutschen ...  
denn hau' mal rein bis zum we!


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano,
lecker lecker, was bei skuehnens alles so auf den Esstisch kommt.
Und das war dann wohl erst die Vorspeise vom 5 Gängemenue ... ?

Aber 5960g trotz Stahlfeder ... tztztz


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2006)

Endlarge, Stefan! Da hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt  !

... aber  *D A S* ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz:



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> inkl. Pig DH pro Steuersatz ...



Ein Bike in DER Preiskategorie verpflichtet eben,...


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2006)

I wo, der tuts prima


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2006)

isser billich drangekommen


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Februar 2006)

Über CK hört man immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen und der FSA hat sich bisher bewährt. So immagesüchtig bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> So immagesüchtig bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht.



Aber das Nomad schon


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2006)

don stefan hat sich mit dem rahmen soweit aus dem fenster gelehnt das er einfach keine kohle mehr hat für richtige anbauteile. klassisch verkalkuliert. obwohl er ja zeit genug gehabt hätte zum sparen 

der Hope steuersatz wäre auch fein.... hope-englischcännendehl 

sorry der musste sein


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Februar 2006)

don stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Über CK hört man immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen und der FSA hat sich bisher bewährt. So immagesüchtig bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht.





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Hope steuersatz wäre auch fein ...


... und Acros


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2006)

Schabe fertisch.






Zumindest für heute. Bremsleitung muss ich noch kürzen, Sattelstütze ist natürlich 2 cm zu kurz und Bashguard kommt noch dran.
Mehr Bilder gibs hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (19. Februar 2006)

ich hab mir mal rausgenommen das ding hier zu posten


----------



## knoflok (19. Februar 2006)

geilgeilgeil. 



das war also deine Arbeit am heutigen Sonntach; naja; bei mir sieht die anders aus 

Das mit den "2cm Sattelstütze zu kurz" bezieht sich aber nicht auf den Zustand auf dem Bild...? Oder soll die nochmal 2 cm weiter raus? 

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

>


Danke für die Blumen. 



			
				knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den "2cm Sattelstütze zu kurz" bezieht sich aber nicht auf den Zustand auf dem Bild...? Oder soll die nochmal 2 cm weiter raus?


Nö, die muss 2cm weiter rein in den Rahmen. Dann steht sie mir aber nicht weit genug über.



			
				crossie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir mal rausgenommen ...


Das ist doch noch gar nicht fertig. 
Nö, macht mir nix aus. Vieleicht fällt ja Jemandem was Sinnvolles ein.


----------



## waldman (19. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Schabe fertisch.



geile sach, nur vorbau und lenker passen gar nicht zum bike. also vom gesamtbild her.


----------



## fez (19. Februar 2006)

saugeil !!!

nur der Vorbau ist tatsächlich ein bissi brachial - aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat...


----------



## rohstrugel (19. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> saugeil !!!
> 
> nur der Vorbau ist tatsächlich ein bissi brachial - aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat...


Speziell in diesem Fall müsste es eigentlich lauten: kommt Zeit kommt Rad...


----------



## crossie (19. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

>


fez was is eigentlich aus dem ursprungs-beitrags-projekt geworden? gibts da aufgebaute bilder? oder hängt das teil geputzt an der wand?


----------



## Triple F (19. Februar 2006)

Hey Stefan,
da hast du dir ja echt ein tadeloses Gefährt rausgelassen! 
Sieht echt 1A aus -  wenn es *fertig* ist, musst du das auch bei mtbr.com posten und den Amis zeigen, wie man ein Santa aufbaut (nämlich OHNE Maverick-Federgabel  )


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2006)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es *fertig* ist, musst du das auch bei mtbr.com posten


Hoppla, habs schon gepostet.

_edit: Meinst du den hier?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Februar 2006)

echt schick die hütte
was hast für naben? felgen seh ich da singeL treck? kein ust?? hmmmm jagut.
bremse ist natürlich ohne kompromisse und immer ne gute wahl. LenkwinkeL ?? mal gemessen?? oder fährt es sich sehr agil?
nee echt stefan... macht bestimmt nen verdammt schmalen fuß auf sonnem trehl.

wirklich nenn gelungenes toil


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> echt schick die hütte


Herzlichen Dank für das Lob. Mal sehen, ob ich den Berg damit noch rauf komme.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> was hast für naben? felgen seh ich da singeL treck? kein ust?? hmmmm jagut.


Ja, das ist der LRS vom alten FSR (Veltec vorn, XT hinten). Ich hab sowieso versucht so viel wie möglich von dem zu übernehmen. Ok, Bremsen und Kurbel hab ich (unnötig) neu. Son schicker UST-LRS käm schon gut, muss aber noch warten ... 


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> LenkwinkeL ?? mal gemessen?? oder fährt es sich sehr agil?


Ich glaube eher etwas träger als das FSR. Soll ja bei highspeed schön ruhig liegen. Müssten so etwa 67,5° sein, werd aber bei Gelegenheit mal mein bike-o-meter anlegen.


----------



## fez (19. Februar 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> fez was is eigentlich aus dem ursprungs-beitrags-projekt geworden? gibts da aufgebaute bilder? oder hängt das teil geputzt an der wand?


 
Hi Crossie - der "steel-is-real-one-****ing-gear-classic-Wahn" hat mich recht schnell wieder losgelassen.... Hab den Rahmen gut verkauft.

Gerade vorgestern habe ich wieder ein Breezer auf der Straße gesehn - einfach saugeil die Teile.


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsen und Kurbel hab ich (unnötig).


Das denk ich nicht
An sonne ammiklitsche muss doch mal ne richtig gut funktionierende DOITSCHE Bremse. Nur die kurbel hätte ich in silbrig gewählt. Nachdem ich langzeiterfahrungen mit 3 schwarzen kurbeln sammeln durfte weis ich wie die nach kürzester zeit aussehen.

aber jetzt mal zu dem abgebildeten snowscooter:

wieso fahren die ammis solch augenunfreundliche gabeln??
Und an nem freerider die hope Mini???? die war ja schon an meinem longtravel CCler leicht überfordert  
Und nen Fuchs Luft??? 
die spinnen die ammis ech ey


----------



## dave (21. Februar 2006)

moin stefano, was wiegt's geschoss denn nun eigentlich wirklich ... mit fett und aufgepumpten reifen? 
und wann geht's auf zur ersten testfahrt? wie wär's mit bad wildbad ...?


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2006)

Hast du eine Waage?
Testfahrt sollte bald sein. Muss ncoh Bremsleitungen kürzen und die Sattelstütze erhalten. BW würde auch mit kurzer Stütze gehen - weisst du wieviel Schnee da liegt?

Bin im Moment im Hotelzimmer per Analogmodem eingewählt weil ich unterwegs bin. Also habich auch nicht richtig die Zeit mein bike fertig zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (22. Februar 2006)

ich kann mir jetzt leider den spott nicht verkneifen... 

wo arbeitest du doch gleich? 
und dann mit analogmodem? 













Grüße


----------



## Znarf (23. Februar 2006)

Gönn dem Rad noch ne schöne Sattelstütze, fährt bestimmt tadellos!
Schönes Fahrrad. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Santa Cruzes es in Karlsruhe gibt?
Ich habe eins. Heckler.
Du hast ein Nomad.
Irgendwer hat ein Chameleon denke ich.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> und dann mit analogmodem?
> Grüße


aber sowas von ein romantiker


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wo arbeitest du doch gleich?
> und dann mit analogmodem?



Tja Telekommitarbeiter verdienen nicht mehr so viel .... "unser Hotel bieten ihnen unseren WLan Spezialservice im ganzen Haus, nur 9,90,- die Viertelstunde" ... da pack auch ich immer noch mein Modemkabel raus und versuche die Hausanlage zu überlisten ...


----------



## knoflok (23. Februar 2006)

ich versuch meist im auto irgendwo ein offenes wlan zu finden. war bisher noch kein problem. maximal 5 min mit dem auto unterwegs...


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> BW würde auch mit kurzer Stütze gehen - weisst du wieviel Schnee da liegt?



Weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber der Schnee ist an sich ja nicht so'n Problem. Viel eher seiner Konsistenz! Ich hatte auch überlegt letztes WE hinzufahren, es nach dem Debakel beim BM jedoch lieber gelassen. Mittlerweile ist's ja wieder kälter geworden. Vielleicht taugt's ja nun!
Wahrscheinlich liegt ohnehin nur oben Schnee. Im bewaldeten Teilstück war's die letzten zwei Mal ja immer schneefrei.



> Bin im Moment im Hotelzimmer per Analogmodem eingewählt weil ich unterwegs bin. Also habich auch nicht richtig die Zeit mein bike fertig zu stellen.



Wie? Liegt's nicht gerade neben Dir?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> "unser Hotel bieten ihnen unseren WLan Spezialservice im ganzen Haus, nur 9,90,- die Viertelstunde" ... da pack auch ich immer noch mein Modemkabel raus und versuche die Hausanlage zu überlisten ...


Genau so ist es gewesen. Es gabe einen Hotspot, leider nicht von der Telekom.

So, back2topic: Sattelstütze und Sattel hab ich mal geordert, Vorbau suche ich noch ein 'passendes' Angebot.


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es gewesen. Es gabe einen Hotspot, leider nicht von der Telekom.



DSL PCMCIA ruled !!!




			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> So, back2topic: Sattelstütze und Sattel hab ich mal geordert, Vorbau suche ich noch ein 'passendes' Angebot.



wie wäre es mit Syntace VRO, sieht gut aus und funktioniert gut.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit Syntace VRO, sieht gut aus und funktioniert gut.


Nein, der ist mir zu häßlich. Außerdem brauche ich die dämliche Verstellerei nicht.


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2006)

meine baustelle nimmt langsam form an.

laufradsatz schon da, gabel kommt nächste woche.
insgesamt wird das ein relativ "low budget" bike, da die meißten anbauteile entweder von alten bikes stammen oder gebraucht gekauft sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (26. Februar 2006)

fürn schrauberraum echt endkrasse stereoanlage


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Februar 2006)

kannste kaufen !


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Februar 2006)

Der Postmann war da. Hier ist ein kleines Upgrade:




...und schon montiert:




Umwerferposition muss ich noch anpassen.


----------



## crossie (27. Februar 2006)

guuuuute wahl   

fährste 2 kettenblätter ? oder nimmste den umwerfer als "obere führung?"

cheers


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Februar 2006)

2 KB würde ich doch mal sagen, zumal die Stinger ja schaltbar ist

Bin auch am überlegen, wenn mein Internet neulich nicht 3 Minuten vor Auktionsende abgekackt wäre hätte ich jetzt auch so ein Teil.. Aber scheinbar brauchts das mit Rockring und SRAM Schaltwerk (mit hoher Kettenspannung) an einem Hardtail bei meiner Fahrweise garnicht.


----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2006)

Meine neue Baustelle ... betöhrender schwarzer Körper, perfekte Funktion & absolut Shimanofrei ... aber ganz schön komplex ... aber macht 5 Bilder die Sekunde !!!

... Helmkamera ist auch da, der Sommer kann kommen !!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Februar 2006)

was ist das, ein vorbau ?


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

Vorbau mit Zielfernrohr


----------



## marc (28. Februar 2006)

Neue Dreigang-Rohloff mit Digitalanzeige und Eingangs-Drehmomenterkennung.
Sowie Anbaufunktion für Bierdosenhalter und stylisches,in durchsichtigem Kunststoff gehalten, Münzfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (28. Februar 2006)

neuestes Navigationsgerät mit automatischer Zielerkennung und Archivierungsfunktion, wenn das tatsächlich gefunden werden sollte. Eine weitere Ausbaustufe ist ein Spiegel un das Gesicht des Benutzers in gewissen Situationen festzuhalten. (Ziel verfehlt, Sturz, Panne oder Promilleghalt der Apfelschorle, Mitfahrerin, die nicht die Freundin/Ehefrau ist usw.


----------



## knoflok (28. Februar 2006)

jetzt braucht der wooly noch nen größeren Rucksack... 

a propos helmkamera... da wolltest mir doch eine mitbestellen (falls es das china-dingens ist...)


----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt braucht der wooly noch nen größeren Rucksack...



Nee nee ich habe meinen Rucksack schon gnadenlos entmistet, damit die kameratasche noch reinpasst, war eh mal dringend nötig. Die D1 ist halt schon ein echter Trümmer, wiegt über ein kilo mit Objektiv ...



			
				knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> a propos helmkamera... da wolltest mir doch eine mitbestellen (falls es das china-dingens ist...)



Nein, meine Teipei-Verbindungsmann weilt zur Zeit leider in Kanada, ich habe mir jetzt eine Geckocam bestellt, aber wenn er wieder zuhause ist meldet er sich, ich habe nämlich auch noch ein paar Uhrenbestellungen für Freunde ...


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. März 2006)

wird wohl noch rechtzeitig zum frühling fertig


----------



## eL (3. März 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> kannste kaufen !



na dann flüster mir ma ne zahl
ick nehm an die hat noch ordentlich dampf unter der haube!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na dann flüster mir ma ne zahl
> ick nehm an die hat noch ordentlich dampf unter der haube!!



is gute 35 jahre alt, funktioniert. 
200 und alles deins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (5. März 2006)

oben kommt noch n carbonspacer dran, und bei gelegenheit werden alle schrauben durch blau eloxierte getauscht... 
das vorbaulogo (ehemals rot) und die abdeckkappen (ehemals gold) bei der gabel hab ich selbst lackiert... 

langeweile und schnee lässt sowas entstehen, also nicht wundern...  

cheers
crossie


----------



## blackforest (7. März 2006)

Sodelle mein Arbeitsgerät für Todtnau ist jetzt auch endlich fertig. Bremsen muss ich noch neubefüllen, ansonsten fühlts sich schon sehr gut an.


----------



## crossie (14. März 2006)

reste-schrott-fahrrad.

kurbel, innenlager, griffe liegen noch hier, bin ich nur zu faul zum montieren. dann noch n schaltzug, und gut ist.

langeweile kann man damit recht gut bekämpfen  hehe

cheers
crossie


----------



## ykcor (19. März 2006)

kriegt noch ne 4 kolben XT disc hinten.




im moment 12,0kg


----------



## eL (19. März 2006)

boah ey die schafsbettwäsche kommt ja extrem geschmeidig... sind ja auch paar schwarze darunter... bestimmt aus der pfalz importiert

crossie dein restefahrad ist bis jetzt dein schönstes bike ;-)


----------



## crossie (20. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> crossie dein restefahrad ist bis jetzt dein schönstes bike ;-)



tze    war irgendwie klar. mir gefällts nich, also muss es anderen leuten gefallen. hehe

cheers
crossie


----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

>



Hmmmm

Sattel runter, Bremse vorne ab, 24" Laufräder und ne Dirtjumper rein?


----------



## crossie (30. März 2006)

@ lele: nee  lass ma ... das fährt sich gut so wie's ist. unglaublich aber wahr. 

und hier meine neuste baustelle:





kommt auf kurz noch nen flite drauf (aber ERST wenn ich wieder kohle hab, im moment is da totale flaute) und irgendwann mal in ein paar jahren nen neuer laufradsatz.

die ganze gurke wird unter 13 kg denke ich.

cheers
crossie


----------



## blackforest (31. März 2006)

Also jetzt ma ehrlich:

Was machst du mit sovielen Hardtails?!?!? 

Ich finds schon beinahe übertrieben wenn man zwei Räder hat. Aber deine haben ja alle auch noch den gleichen Einsatzbereich.

Fährst du die manchmal auch? Das muss ja richtig stressig sein, weil man nie weiß welches man nehmen muss.


----------



## crossie (31. März 2006)

is doch alles ganz logisch aufgebröselt:

gimp für street
jimny für dirt
richi für fourcross/dual/touren/leichten freeride.  

und die gurke von der letzten seite für zum bäcker fahren oder von ner party heim oder was weiss ich.  

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (31. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> is doch alles ganz logisch aufgebröselt:
> 
> gimp für street
> jimny für dirt
> ...



Hallo Hörnchen,
musst dir halt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau bauen. Der Traum aller.

WG


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> is doch alles ganz logisch aufgebröselt:
> 
> gimp für street
> jimny für dirt
> ...



nen herzlichen erstma !

weist du etwa wieviel räder du im jahr aufbaust ?
dürften schon so 3-4 sein oder


----------



## crossie (31. März 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> nen herzlichen erstma !
> 
> weist du etwa wieviel räder du im jahr aufbaust ?
> dürften schon so 3-4 sein oder


danke danke   

naja, mit den rädern... geht eigentlich letztes jahr warens 2, das jahr davor auch...

dieses jahr bisher nur das da oben  

cheers
crossie


----------



## lelebebbel (31. März 2006)

> gimp für street
> jimny für dirt
> richi für fourcross



Na gut... ich ziehe hier gerade mein 3. Rennrad hoch, so gesehen kann ich wohl kaum Witze über deine 24"-Sammlung machen


----------



## eL (31. März 2006)

lelle du hast endlich begriffen wie wichtig vitamin C ist!!!! und das es nicht nur in südfrüchten wie zitronen vorkommt.
weiter so

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (2. April 2006)

Ich bin auch schon total gespannt auf dieses erhabene Fahrgefühl, oder besser: Lebensgefühl mit einem Cannondale


----------



## crossie (2. April 2006)

@lelle: 24" sammlung.. naja nicht ganz, das richi ist 26" (und wirds  auch bleiben), das bäckerrad ebenso 

mach ma bild von deinem neuen lebensgefühl, wenns denn aufgebaut ist


----------



## blackforest (2. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch schon total gespannt auf dieses erhabene Fahrgefühl, oder besser: Lebensgefühl mit einem Cannondale


    

Also der Spruch war jetzt wirklich Hammer. Ich glaub den kopier ich mir in meine Signatur.


----------



## crossie (8. April 2006)

ausbaustufe #2 :











kommt noch kettenführung, steuersatz, stütze, lenker & vorbau. rest liegt hier (bremsen, shifter, kleinkram)

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (9. April 2006)

@cross: edel
aber warum so ein langes Schaltwerch?




			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Spruch war jetzt wirklich Hammer. Ich glaub den kopier ich mir in meine Signatur.



du hast doch garkeine Signatur  

jedenfalls ist mein Cannondale, und damit auch mein neuer Status in der Gesellschaft, seit heute abend schon fertig. Bis auf einen sehr provisorischen Sattel.

Sobald das Licht draussen wieder angeht mach ich dann auch mal ein Foto


----------



## crossie (9. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @cross: edel
> aber warum so ein langes Schaltwerch?


wie sacht ma so scheyn? einem geschenkten gaul...


----------



## lelebebbel (9. April 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wie sacht ma so scheyn? einem geschenkten gaul...


...reisst man nicht das Schaltauge ab? 

ja ne äh

wo kriegt man den X.0 geschenkt? Ich will auch eins!


----------



## eL (9. April 2006)

Willkommen im club lelle ;-)

crossie wo wölltest du dir denn dein schaltwerch abreißen?? am wohnzimmertisch?


----------



## lelebebbel (9. April 2006)

Es lebt!





Ein richtiger Sattel wäre noch ganz angenehm.. hat jemand n Flite oder SLR oder sowas übrig?


----------



## crossie (9. April 2006)

schick isses geworden, wie du sagtest noch nen anderen sattel, nach meinem geschmack vllt die gabel noch weiss... aber sonst  

(rahmenshifter hab ich ja eeeewig nich mehr gesehn hehe)

@eL & lelle: ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor das schaltwerk oder das schaltauge _irgendwo_ abzureissen  

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebt!


Wow, sieht gut aus. Hoffentlich bleibt das Lenkerband ne Weile so.
Das Lernen hat heute wohl keine Priorität gehabt. 

Dann werde ich mich nächstes Mal bei dir melden. wenn ich mit den alten Herren zum Rennradfahren gehe. 


			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein richtiger Sattel wäre noch ganz angenehm.. hat jemand n Flite oder SLR oder sowas übrig?


Jo, meinen gelben Flite Kevlar wirste nicht haben wollen, oder?


----------



## eL (9. April 2006)

das hat ja schaltung.
lelle jetz wirst du dir aber untreu
hat das schon der Dicke gesehen?
is das überhaupt regelkonform?

man dohh


----------



## lelebebbel (10. April 2006)

Ui, Rennradtreff!!
da kann ich endlich mal wieder mit Strumpfhosen fahren, und mein gesamtes Hab und Gut in die Trikottaschen stecken 
Mit 9,1 bis 9,2kg ist das Ding sogar UCI konform.

Leider bedeutet das auch, dass der gelbe Flite nicht geht. Sonst werde ich doch noch von der Stylepolizei verhaftet. Die haben mich sowieso schon auf der schwarzen Liste..


----------



## crossie (24. Mai 2006)

es wird... dauert aber noch ne weile.. vorbau, lenker, stütze  

cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (25. Mai 2006)

So langsam muss ich mich auch mal als Rennradler outen .. wenn der lele schon zugibt Cannondale zu fahren ... hier mal meine Restekiste-Werkstatt-Bastel-MTB-Rennmaschine ....  ... geht ab wie´s Kremopäd !!!


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Mai 2006)

Puh, das sieht ja ganz schön schnell aus. 

Und mit dem hinteren Schaltzug willste Karnickel oder Dachhasen fangen, oder?


----------



## Wooly (25. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit dem hinteren Schaltzug willste Karnickel oder Dachhasen fangen, oder?




Nee det muss so sonst iset so jeknickt.


----------



## crossie (16. Juli 2006)

fahrrad für weibchen... derzeitiger status...


----------



## Qwerttosirius (20. Juli 2006)

Wieso macht ihr da Manitou Blacks rein ??? das bringt doch ken sinn oder ????


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Juli 2006)

warum nich? das muss das Boot abkönnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (20. Juli 2006)

Qwerttosirius schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso macht ihr da Manitou Blacks rein ??? das bringt doch ken sinn oder ????


mehrere??? das is ein und dieselbe gabel, ich hab jetzt die sherman im hellblauen rad drin... 

@lelle: was ?! boot?


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Juli 2006)

Genau! Und das muss es abkönnen. Is doch klar.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2006)

wessen punkrocker saugt???


oops, falsche gegend... egal... alte heimat und so...


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> warum nich? das muss das Boot abkönnen!




genau lelle
ich hätts nich besser sagen können


----------



## lelebebbel (11. August 2006)

Neue Räder am alten Fahrrad:





VR: 
Hope Pro 2 (QR)
32 Sapim Laser 2.0-1.5 
DT Alunippel 
Sun Singletrack 
921g 

HR: 
XT 6-Loch 
32 Sapim Race 2.0-1.8 
DT Alunippel 
Sun Singletrack 
1206g 

Hätte hinten vielleicht doch eine neue Singletrack nehmen sollen, die hier hat einen eingebauten Höhenschlag  
Aber die Hope vorne is schon schick. Und auf 20mm umbaubar, deshalb hab ich sie auch genommen.


----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

lelle du geiles pferd ;-)

hättest ma hinten auch ne proII genommen und überhaupt und soo

bekommste jetz ne steckachsgabel an deine apfelsine??

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (12. August 2006)

Die hintere Pro Zwo kostet halt 150 Euro, im Gegensatz zu der XT für 40

Steckachsengabel kommt irgendwann mal.. jetzt bin ich erstmal pleite


----------



## mjA (31. August 2006)

suprise suprise!

Mein Bike ist fertig!

Look at this:  *freu*

















Wenns jetzt nichts wird dann weiß ich auch ned.

Teile sind denke ich jedem klar (bin ja nicht im Pc forum *lol*)

außer: Louise 2007 VentiDisc Carbon *hechel*

Was entscheidend ist: Gewicht: ca *13,4* Kg!

Greetz


----------



## rohstrugel (31. August 2006)

mjA , in der Farbe wollte ich meinen Rahmen ursprünglich auch.
Jetzt gibts keine Ausrede mehr beim Bergauftreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (31. August 2006)

4 kg leichter als Nr.1, drei Kettenblätter, no SchwippSchwappFully ^^. Da musss es jetzt aber gehen *hehe*


----------



## dave (31. August 2006)

willkommen im club!


----------



## lelebebbel (1. September 2006)

Da muss irgendwo ein Nest sein!


Bei den Teilen kann jedenfalls nix schiefgehen. Und das Rot is sowieso die schönste Chameleonfarbe (nur über die Venti-Disc Rotoren solltest du mal mit ner schwarzen Spraydose rüber   ).


----------



## lelebebbel (20. September 2006)

Bremse getauscht am Schwitschback

Bergauf:






Bergab:


----------



## mjA (21. September 2006)

@ HARRY: HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Die beiden Einstellknöpfe der Pike knallen gegen den Rahmen!!!! Du hast doch auch ne Pike, hast du das Problem nicht??

     


daraus resultiert wahrscheinlich auch diese Narbe im Unterohr vor der Schweißnaht zum Steuersatz hin..


----------



## lelebebbel (21. September 2006)

Das ist unschön. Glücklicherweise ist die Überlappung nur knapp, daher die einfachste Lösung: diggerer Steuersatz.

FSA The Pig DH Pro, 20 Euro und das Problem sollte erledigt sein. Auf meinen Bildern einen Post weiter oben kann man die Bauhöhe der unteren Schale erahnen, ich kann aber auch nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. September 2006)

Knöpfe absägen


----------



## bluesky (21. September 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Das ist unschön. Glücklicherweise ist die Überlappung nur knapp, daher die einfachste Lösung: diggerer Steuersatz.
> 
> FSA The Pig DH Pro, 20 Euro und das Problem sollte erledigt sein. Auf meinen Bildern einen Post weiter oben kann man die Bauhöhe der unteren Schale erahnen, ich kann aber auch nochmal nachmessen.



kann ich nur empfehlen ... nicht nur wegen der perversen bauhöhe sondern auch wegen der unverwüstlichkeit


----------



## rohstrugel (21. September 2006)

Hi mjA,
das ist natürlich ärgerlich 

Bei mir siehts so aus.






Mein Acros Steuersatz scheint etwas höher zu bauen.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Bremse getauscht am Schwitschback


Und, wann gehen wir damit für einen richtigen Test wieder nach Wildbad?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> FSA The Pig DH Pro, 20 Euro und das Problem sollte erledigt sein. Auf meinen Bildern einen Post weiter oben kann man die Bauhöhe der unteren Schale erahnen, ich kann aber auch nochmal nachmessen.


Guckstdu FSA headsetbook: Unten 16mm und oben 15mm.
Ich habe auch schon mehrere von den Dingern verbaut und wollte eigentlich den dritten in mein Stadtrad  einbauen. Im Moment liegt er aber nur in der Werkstadt rum und wenn du willst, kann ich dir den ausleihen, damit du endlich fahren kannst.


----------



## mjA (21. September 2006)

SHIT! na dann muss nen neuer Str.Satz rein. Kümmer mich gerade drum... Man dann wären die Kratzer/Kerben nie reingekommen *mega monster ärger*

Wer würde sich den bereit erklären mir beim einbauen des neuen zu helfen? Ich kann des ned


----------



## lelebebbel (21. September 2006)

das ist nicht schwer, aber man braucht halt Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Bei dem schicken neuen Rahmen und Steuersatz würde ich da keine Bastellösungen benutzen, sondern einen Austreiber zur Demontage und eine richtige Einpressspindel zur Montage nehmen. Aber wer hat schon sowas zu Hause? Ich jedenfalls nicht.










also, Fahrradladen...


----------



## bluesky (21. September 2006)

ich hab das alles daheim ... wenn du bei mir vorbeikommst würd ichs machen 

(albtal / marxzell)


----------



## mjA (21. September 2006)

bluesky schrieb:


> ich hab das alles daheim ... wenn du bei mir vorbeikommst würd ichs machen
> 
> (albtal / marxzell)



würde ich drauf zurückkommen (ich karlsruhe  )


----------



## mjA (21. September 2006)

@stefan

wie kann ich den bekommen? wenn der neu ist kauf ich dir einen neunen, den gebe ich dir dann zurück, dann kann ich jetzt schnell einen einbauen 

kommst du in K mal vorbei zufällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. September 2006)

bluesky schrieb:


> ich hab das alles daheim ... wenn du bei mir vorbeikommst würd ichs machen
> 
> (albtal / marxzell)



krass alder!!!!!

ich hab ja auch viel daheim rumfliegen.... aber das!!! ist echt kongkret



beste grüße eL


----------



## bluesky (22. September 2006)

weisch chegga 
zweiradlade hat konkret von teschnik kein plan 
und isch mei krass hobby un so


----------



## mjA (22. September 2006)

@bluesky...

wann hast du den mal Zeit? (Abhänig davon wann ich vom Stefan den Seuersatz bekomme)


----------



## bluesky (22. September 2006)

samstag und sonntag nachmittag (so ab 15.00 - 16.00 uhr) und nächste woche   so ab 17.00 uhr - 18.00 uhr


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2006)

mjA schrieb:


> wie kann ich den bekommen? wenn der neu ist kauf ich dir einen neunen, den gebe ich dir dann zurück, dann kann ich jetzt schnell einen einbauen


So hatte ich mir das gedacht.



mjA schrieb:


> kommst du in K mal vorbei zufällig


Jetzt bin ich gerade in KA , den Steuersatz habe ich leider nicht dabei. 

Mögliche Termine und Adresse machen wir per PN aus.


----------



## crossie (28. September 2006)

neue baustelle:







wird n rad für zum bäcker fahrn, uni, oder einfach von A nach B.

laufradsatz ist scheiß leicht, formula naben und mavic X irgendwas felgen... titanklemme...

kommt noch n 105er schaltwerk, schwalbe marathon reifen und noch so zeug was ich halt rumliegen hab dran. und dann schau mer mal, das gewicht interessiert mich ja auch 

cheers


----------



## lelebebbel (28. September 2006)

und natürlich 24", Scheibe nur hinten und ne Dirtjumper, stimmts?


----------



## Waldgeist (28. September 2006)

und 2 Stützrädle, dass es net umfällt


----------



## crossie (28. September 2006)

gnaaah... da baut man mal was northernlights-konformes, und wird nur "bled an'gmacht"  

nix da. 26", 2 bremsen. schaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. September 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> gnaaah... da baut man mal was northernlights-konformes, und wird nur "bled an'gmacht"



eh Bub, lightsräder sind inzwischen doppelt so schwer wie dein Dirtrad ...


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. September 2006)

weist du denn wie ma schaltung montiert ?


----------



## crossie (28. September 2006)

soso, soll ich daraus schlussfolgern der zahnarzt hat nen 25 kilo rad?  

ei sischer doch. klah weiss ich wie man schaltung montiert. nur einstellen bin ich total zu dumm für


----------



## lelebebbel (29. September 2006)

Der Zahnarzt fährt glaube ich immer noch den dicksten Brummer von allen hier, oder?

obwohl ne halt, da is ja auch noch der el


----------



## mjA (29. September 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Der Zahnarzt fährt glaube ich immer noch den dicksten Brummer von allen hier, oder?
> 
> obwohl ne halt, da is ja auch noch der el



würde ich dir zustimmen


----------



## eL (29. September 2006)

die kiste gehört bumble oder burnz ....soweit ich mir erinner.

nur mit hilfe der gravitation unseres verschandelten planet zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (26. Oktober 2006)

stadtschlampen-baustelle...

und weil ich langeweile hab gibts noch ne partlist:

rahmen: kinesis irgendwas blaugrau metallic
gabel: RST capa EL blahblah... keine ahnung, hauptsache funzt.
lenker/vorbau: NC17 super pro series
bremsen: HS22 blue
stütze: irgendwas noname
klemme: taiwan titan (huuuhuuu) noname
schaltwerk: 105er shortcage
shifter: XTR mit ohne klimbim und ohne ganganzeige
kurbel/innenlager: noch LX ... bald hone mit 36t blatt
kettenführung: truvativ, kommt aber weg. umwerfer, 2KBs und bashguard
sattel: twenty bmx. evtl mach ich da noch nen selle italia irgendwas drauf...
griffe: oury
barplugs: .243 racing
reifen: schwalbe marathon
LRS: irgendwelche XC-mavic felgen auf formula naben
steuersatz: keine ahnung was da alles dabei ist, auf jeden fall gebastel aus nem alten tioga, nem point, nem noname und ner alten nabe... 
pedale: sun ringlé octane magnesium. blau gepulvert.

das müssts gewesen sein... wie gesagt is noch im aufbau, werd noch n bild posten wenns fertig is. 

cheers
crossie


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2006)

deine Fahrräder werden immer komischer


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Oktober 2006)

des postens nicht würdig.. da waren die ganzen kinderräder schicka.


----------



## grobis (27. Oktober 2006)

da fehlt ja die kette...


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Oktober 2006)

und 2 KB Schrauben


----------



## crossie (27. Oktober 2006)

och jungs, sag doch das is ne BAUSTELLE  

habt euch ma nich so, kommt n anderer sattel drauf und andere kurbeln, und dann sieht dat mopped schonwieder halbwegs brauchbar aus. und is ja nur zum zur uni fahrn oder zum bäcker oder besoffen heim...

cheers


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> oder zum bäcker oder besoffen heim...



dafür brauchts ganz klar - ne Kettenführung


----------



## fleck (28. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> dafür brauchts ganz klar - ne Kettenführung



klar, falls unterwegs doch mal ein spot auftaucht


----------



## crossie (8. Dezember 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> deine Fahrräder werden immer komischer





[email protected]!t schrieb:


> des postens nicht würdig.. da waren die ganzen kinderräder schicka.



besser? 







neuer laufradsatz, neue reifen... gabel wird noch gelackt...

cheers


----------



## ykcor (8. Dezember 2006)

der schnee kommt noch früh genug... 

hab auch schon seit längerem wieder ne baustelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (8. Dezember 2006)

hey Croissant - das sieht aber richtig ...... aus - ne jetzt ma im ernst, fands vorher schöner... aber ich hab ja eh kein geschmach, wie man an meinen rädern sehn kann


----------



## blackforest (9. Dezember 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Der Zahnarzt fährt glaube ich immer noch den dicksten Brummer von allen hier, oder?
> 
> obwohl ne halt, da is ja auch noch der el



Nein eher nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2006)

blackforest schrieb:


> Nein eher nicht.


Das war doch nur'n joke. Das Rad ist von der Gina!


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Dezember 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser!

An der Gabel solltest du aber echt noch was machen, mit dem Klarlack sieht die irgendwie nach nichts aus.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Dezember 2006)

Moin

Hier mal meine Baustelle. Gestern eingetroffen! Und wegen der Besinnlichkeit und so gibts noch n super Adventsgesteck dazu:





@Ansgar, André, Marc, Mathias und Timo und all den Anderen noch n paar schöne Tage und nen guten Rutsch. Man sieht sich 2007


----------



## blackforest (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja wie jetz? Kommst du morgen nicht ins Loch? En bisle Weihnachtshüpfen?

Die Farbe von deinem Rahmen gefällt mir echt.
Machst du noch en neuen Dämpfer rein? Oder fährst du mit dem RockShox weiter?


----------



## Racer86 (22. Dezember 2006)

jo aber echt komm doch mit morgen ins loch !!! und den rock shox würd ich mal noch austauschen ansonste sehr schicker rahmen  !! falls du doch nimmer kommen solltest wünsch ich dir ne schöne weihnacht


----------



## mr.impossible (22. Januar 2007)

schon fast keine baustelle mehr, nur vorbau, sattelklemme und stütze werden noch sündtase, wenn dies dann mal liefern können.

5 kilo weniger als das bergamont, endlich ein akzeptabler q-faktor und halt was fürs herz, da wirds selber treten doch gleich viel angenehmer.














sehr zufrieden


der mischa


----------



## rohstrugel (22. Januar 2007)

mr.impossible schrieb:


> schon fast keine baustelle mehr, nur vorbau, sattelklemme und stütze werden noch sündtase, wenn dies dann mal liefern können.
> 
> 5 kilo weniger als das bergamont, endlich ein akzeptabler q-faktor und halt was fürs herz, da wirds selber treten doch gleich viel angenehmer.
> 
> ...


Und was willst du mit diesem Traum in weiss 
Ist doch viel zu schade für eine Schlammschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2007)

du stylebitch 

ich finds fett ... wenns noch weiße speichen und weiße bremsättel und bremsgriffe hätte würd ich auf die knie fallen


----------



## crossie (22. Januar 2007)

aaaaltaaahhhhhh   

-KRASS- 

übles gefährt... echt sau schön!

cheers


----------



## mr.impossible (22. Januar 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> du stylebitch
> 
> ich finds fett ... wenns noch weiße speichen und weiße bremsättel und bremsgriffe hätte würd ich auf die knie fallen




okay, ich schau mal wo ich welche krieg...

bauen und freuen ist erlaubt, gefahren wirds trotzdem, keine angst!

megavalanche in alpe d´huez ist in planung

m.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Januar 2007)

Ich frag' mich auch, wie die Braut nach der Hochzeitsnacht aussieht.


----------



## mr.impossible (22. Januar 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich frag' mich auch, wie die Braut nach der Hochzeitsnacht aussieht.



3M schutzfolie solls richten


----------



## Racer86 (23. Januar 2007)

Sehr schickes rad !! aber mal ne frage hast du die gabel schon so gekauft oder selber umlackiert ?? 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.impossible (24. Januar 2007)

Racer86 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes rad !! aber mal ne frage hast du die gabel schon so gekauft oder selber umlackiert ??
> 
> mfg



wurde von toxoholics direkt lackiert als der rahmen bei ihnen ankam, machen die mit jeder fox auf wunsch für um 150 in jeder farbe .
nicht billig aber da die fox farben normal ja zu gar nix passen....

grüsse

m.


----------



## fez (6. Februar 2007)

... mit Hausfrauenübersetzung damit ich den Turmberg des Morgens ohne Muskelfaserrisse in den Oberschenkeln hochkomme


----------



## crossie (6. Februar 2007)

wahnsinn, den fez gibts auch noch  

war das breezer nicht mal rot/weiß? hatte da sowas in erinnerung... 
aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen... bin ja demnächst auch wieder "in der gegend" - auch wenns von stuttgart noch ne stunde weg ist  

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (6. Februar 2007)

Hi Crossie,

schau mal auf die erste Seite dieses Threads (!), da isser der rot-weisse, war mir aber zu groß da ein 18".  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Februar 2007)

Da hat jemand gerastet, denn die Kette ist verrostet


----------



## fez (7. Februar 2007)

nö, die Kette ist pikobello - das kommt vom fotografieren mit Blitz


----------



## Triple F (7. Februar 2007)

Fez, das schafftst du schon!

Viel Spass mit dem Breezer & bis bald! 
Bernd


----------



## fez (7. Februar 2007)

Hi Triple,

klar, habs schliesslich ein paarmal gestestet bevor ich umgebaut habe... 
Auf der Ebene bzw. im welligen Gelände fahre ich mit der Übersetzung genau das richtige Tempo damit Anuk locker daneben her traben kann.


----------



## eL (7. Februar 2007)

Fez ich hätte Niiiiiieeee gedacht das aus dir mal ein Classischer singlespeeder wird.

viel spass beim drücken und am bügel reißen

eL


----------



## rohstrugel (7. Februar 2007)

eL ich hätte Niiiiiieeee gedacht das aus dir mal ein Classischer Freeraider wird.

 viel spass beim runterprügeln und am bügel halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (8. Februar 2007)

Nicht?

ich war davon schon am ersten tag überzeugt ;-)


----------



## Cook (8. Februar 2007)

Fez du Sau du!
Eigentlich gehören alle Breezer-Rahmen MIR! Gib sofort her!    

Um das ganze noch stylisch anzupassen, musst du dich für 1 Farbe entscheiden. Würde silber bevorzugen und das Cockpit ändern und den Spanner.

Gratulation!


----------



## fez (8. Februar 2007)

Hi alter Knabe,

anderstherum wird ein Schuh draus ! 
Breezer Rahmen gehÃ¶ren generell mir ! 

Alles bis auf den Kettenspanner ist ORIGINAL 91` ! (Gut, ich gebe zu ich habe den schwarzen ungekrÃ¶pften Originallenker gegen einen schwarzen leicht gekrÃ¶pften Lenker des ungefÃ¤hr gleichen Baujahrs fÃ¼r â¬ 3,50 getauscht. Aber das ist fÃ¼r die GÃ¶tter der Retro-OriginalitÃ¤t eine lÃ¤ssliche SÃ¼nde). Ich werde also einen Teufel tun und daran was Ã¤ndern... 
Die Spanner sind silberne XT...

Im FrÃ¼hling oder Sommer komme ich Dich mal besuchen dann kurven wir mal ein bisschen auf deinen FreudenstÃ¤dter Haustrails rum ? Haste Lust ?

GruÃ Frank


----------



## crossie (8. Februar 2007)

mal so nebenbei in die runde gefragt, was haste eigentlich mit deinem SX gemacht?


----------



## Cook (8. Februar 2007)

fez schrieb:


> Hi alter Knabe,
> 
> anderstherum wird ein Schuh draus !
> Breezer Rahmen gehören generell mir !
> ...



Haben die tatsächlich schwarzes Cockpit mit silberner Sattelstütze kombiniert? War das damals noch nicht verboten? Also gut...
Aber mit Spanner meine ich nicht die Bremszänglein sondern den Kettenspanner! Und der ist doch in schwarz?! Aber egal. Sieht trotzem bildschön aus *Neid*.



fez schrieb:


> Im Frühling oder Sommer komme ich Dich mal besuchen dann kurven wir mal ein bisschen auf deinen Freudenstädter Haustrails rum ? Haste Lust ?
> Gruß Frank


Klar hab ich! Dachte, du bist nur noch mitm Boot unterwegs. Für die Trails musst du aber ein bissl Kondition mitbringen. Hast du noch welche davon? 
Melde dich kurzfristig!


----------



## fez (8. Februar 2007)

@ Crossie: verkauft da nur rumgestanden (siehe unten). Nur ins Geschäft fahren damit macht keinen Spass.
@ Cook: bin tatsächlich haufenweise per WW-Kanu unterwegs (siehe oben).
Kondition hab ich keine. Aber Zeit. 
Davon mußt Du allerdings auch mitbringen.


----------



## Subraid (8. Februar 2007)

Hey, den Thread hier kannte ich ja bis gerade eben noch garnicht  

Na dann will ich mal meine Baustelle einstellen (Baustelle deswegen, weil die Gabelholme noch weiß werden sollen).







*Technische Daten:*
Rahmen: Lapierre 513 (X-Control 130)
Schaltung: Rohloff Speedhub
Federgabel: ParaFork Spezial Air Comp
Sattelstütze: Maverick Speedball
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3 (hinten), DT Swiss 210L (vorne)
Bremse: Formula Oro K18
Kurbel: Shimano Hone
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1


----------



## waldman (8. Februar 2007)

das rad ist schon echt "speziell" würd mal gern damit fahren um zu wissen wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Februar 2007)

Moin 

Hier mal wieder was aus Freiburg - ohne ParaFork aber mit mehr Ritzel 





MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (9. Februar 2007)

@ bikelebowski, auch genannt Häuptling "switchende Feder",  da sind die Freeride Indianer aber mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt. Nur schade daß damit wohl die Zeit der "Gluteus-Drop-Landing-Sessions" vorbei ist


----------



## crossie (9. Februar 2007)

schickes switch... einzige dornen im auge sind der spacerturm und der dämpfer (gibts da nichts...anderes...?...passenderes??...aktuelleres?) und der sinn eines XTRs an nem freerider bleibt mir auch verschlossen...  schade wenns abreißt 

cheers
crossie


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Februar 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> schickes switch... einzige dornen im auge sind der spacerturm und der dämpfer (gibts da nichts...anderes...?...passenderes??...aktuelleres?) und der sinn eines XTRs an nem freerider bleibt mir auch verschlossen...  schade wenns abreißt
> 
> cheers
> crossie



Danke

Der Giraffenhals unterm Lenker kommt noch weg-wenn ich so was wie ne optimale Sitzposition gefunden habe. Hab die Frisörtaktik angewendet: "Abschneiden geht immer!" Der Dämpfer dient z.Z. nur dem Zwecke des Haltens des Hinterbaus. Ein neuer ist schon (fast) geordert ...is halt noch ne Baustelle.
Das mit dem XTR kann ich dir auch net erklären 

MfG


----------



## blackforest (9. Februar 2007)

Sieht schön aus dein Radel 

Wenn schon XTR, dann aber alles


----------



## Berggams (9. Februar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer dient z.Z. nur dem Zwecke des Haltens des Hinterbaus. Ein neuer ist schon (fast) geordert ...is halt noch ne Baustelle.



Meine Empfehlung wäre, hier gleich den Kauf einer Kette und der Pedale mit anzudenken  

So' n Spacerturm haftet meinem Bike derzeit auch noch an (aus dem selben Grund wie bei dir).

Bleibt mir nur, dir fetten Respekt zu zollen für deinen schicken Eigenbau


----------



## waldman (9. Februar 2007)

ich kann das mit dem xtr voll und ganz verstehn.
an einen geilen freerider gehört auch ein super schaltwerk.

der dämpfer muss natürlich noch weg. sonst ists ja echt scho porno.
kette sollt vielleicht auch noch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (9. Februar 2007)

Das wird ja richtig was. Tolles Teil.


----------



## Saci (10. Februar 2007)

switch = plöötes rad *gg* - ne, mit nem chicken dämpfer isses doch ganz dolle - lustich zu sehn wie verschiedn man son ding aufbaun kann (siehe meins)


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> das ist nicht schwer, aber man braucht halt Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Bei dem schicken neuen Rahmen und Steuersatz würde ich da keine Bastellösungen benutzen, sondern einen Austreiber zur Demontage und eine richtige Einpressspindel zur Montage nehmen. Aber wer hat schon sowas zu Hause? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blödblödböd! Jetzt bin ich auch noch in die ungünstige Situation geraten. So sieht meine Baustelle bisher aus:




(Ein paar Teile mehr sind's schon)

Morgen bekomme ich einen passenden Rahmen dazu. Im Velodrom wärs mir peinlich, wenn da einer fragen würde, warum ich den Rahmen nicht dort gekauft hab. Die haben außerdem Samstags die Werkstatt zu und ich will's am WE fertig aufbauen.

Hat wer in KA das passende Werkzeug?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Blödblödböd! Jetzt bin ich auch noch in die ungünstige Situation geraten. So sieht meine Baustelle bisher aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh doch einfach zu nem Land-und-Wiesen-Radladen irgendwo aufm Land (Stutensee - Graben-Neudorf - Leopoldshafen ... ). Da zahlst Du dann um die 15 EURO und die sind Dankbar, wenn sie ein bißchen Geld verdienen.

Und die haben das passende Werkzeug dazu. Kannst sogar daneben stehen und zuschauen, damit kein Schmu mit dem Rahmen gemacht wird (Einspannen ohne Lappen an den Rahmen oder ...).


----------



## Don Stefano (9. November 2007)

Hat sich erledigt, der Steuersatz ist drin. Leider wurde die Bremsattelsaufnahme nicht wie von mir gewünscht gefräst, so dass ich den Rahmen dort gelassen habe und jetzt noch nicht mal fotografieren konnte.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. November 2007)

Nächstes Update: Hab einen schicken Sattel gefunden, der farblich optimal zum neuen Bike passt.





Mal sehen, ob er auch zu meinem Hintern passt.


----------



## knoflok (21. November 2007)

höhö... was nicht passt wird passend gemacht?
Schicke Farbe auf jeden Fall. 
Wo bleiben die bilder vom Rad?
Grüße
Knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (21. November 2007)

knoflok schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die bilder vom Rad?


Ich warte immer noch auf das Hinterrad.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2007)

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber das Thema scheint mit meinem Problem noch am kompatibelsten zu sein.

Ich such nen neuen Riser-Bar für meinen neuen Vorbau. Hab mir vor kurzem einen mit 25mm rise gekauft. Als die Kiste aufgebaut war und ich drauf gesessen bin, hab ich gemerkt, dass das nicht passt, sondern dass ich vorne zu tief sitze. Leider. Jetzt könnte ich den Vorbau natürlich mit Spacern hochziehen. Ich hab allerdings das Gefühl, dass dann meine effektive Sitzlänge zu kurz wird.

Darum nun meine Frage bzw. Bitte an euch: Hat einer von euch einen alten Riser mit 31,8er daheim rumliegen, den er im Moment nicht braucht, und den ich mir für Testzwecke ausleihen, bzw gegen geringes Entgelt erstehen könnte. Rise sollte mindestens 40mm und breite sollte mindestens 660mm sein.


----------



## black soul (1. Dezember 2007)

hi dirk
wenn du willst kannst du meinen husselfelt probieren. PN und wir machen was aus. rüppurr liegt sehr nahe am wattkopf hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Darum nun meine Frage bzw. Bitte an euch: Hat einer von euch einen alten Riser mit 31,8er daheim rumliegen, den er im Moment nicht braucht, und den ich mir für Testzwecke ausleihen, bzw gegen geringes Entgelt erstehen könnte. Rise sollte mindestens 40mm und breite sollte mindestens 660mm sein.



Ich hab hier noch einen FSA XC 282 mit 18 mm Rise rumliegen. Zu wenig?

Äh, lese gerade, dass dir 25 mm ja schon zu wenig sind. Obwohl, so ein bisschen CC kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen FSA XC 282 mit 18 mm Rise rumliegen. Zu wenig?



Danke fürs Angebot, aber der momentan verbaute 25mm Riser ist schon zu flach.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

Mein letzter Rizer Lenker aus der Teilekiste ist hier dran gewandert.

Winterbike:






Vorderrad wird noch ein Upgrade auf die gleiche Felge wie hinten erfahren, ansonsten entspricht das bike soweit meinen Vorstellungen.  Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie klapprige Bremsleitung, Gabelfeder und schlecht versenkbare Sattelstütze müssen noch gelöst werden. Das sieht man aber auf dem Bild nicht.


----------



## knoflok (3. Dezember 2007)

-







.                                                 ............................................... 






Grüße,
knofi


----------



## Eike. (3. Dezember 2007)

Was für einen Durchmesser hat eigentlich die Sattelstütze? Ist die wirklich so fett wie sie aussieht???  Hat was ...


----------



## Racer86 (3. Dezember 2007)

40mm hat die sattelstütze und ich finde es sieht zum kotzen aus   so kann man en rad verschandeln


----------



## waldman (3. Dezember 2007)

wer ne 40mm sattelstuetze braucht macht auch vaseline an die standrohre der monster t    
grund is der selbe


----------



## iTom (3. Dezember 2007)

Schade dass der Inhalt vom Fred nichts mehr mit dem Fred-Titel gemein hat. 
Vorschläge:
-Pimp my HT
-Pimp my Fully
-Pimp my Bonanzarad
oder ähnliches


----------



## Wooly (3. Dezember 2007)

Ihr könnt ja noch einen "Brasilianer Baustellen" Thread aufmachen, das entspricht dann bestimmt der reinen Lehre, alle Räder dienen der uneingeschränkten totalen Fortbewegung von A nach B und irgendwelche Restspuren von Humor könnt ihr dann auch im Keim ersticken ... und ihr fallt dem Rest des Schwarzwaldforums nicht so auf den Wecker ....  ... wie wärs ....



mounty_69 schrieb:


> Schade dass der Inhalt vom Fred nichts mehr mit dem Fred-Titel gemein hat.
> Vorschläge:
> -Pimp my HT
> -Pimp my Fully
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Dezember 2007)

Das Rad ist geil. Gratuliere.  



Wooly schrieb:


> ...



Stutenbissigkeit?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Schade dass der Inhalt vom Fred nichts mehr mit dem Fred-Titel gemein hat.


Huups, haben wir einen neuen Forumssherif?


----------



## iTom (3. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Huups, haben wir einen neuen Forumssherif?



Quatsch. Wenn ich aber im Nordschwarzwald evtl. ausfahren möchte, dann hätte ich schon gerne irgendwelche Infos ausm Forum, ob dort, wo ich fahren möchte, irgend ein blöder Baum in der Horizontalen aufm Weg liegt oder nicht. Das würde ich unter "Schwarzwälder Baustellen" verstehen.

Wenn natürlich ein Vorbau mit Lenker den Trail unpassierbar gemacht hat, ist das wiederum i.O. Dann gehört dies in den Fred.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn ich aber im Nordschwarzwald evtl. ausfahren möchte, dann hätte ich schon gerne irgendwelche Infos ausm Forum, ob dort, wo ich fahren möchte, irgend ein blöder Baum in der Horizontalen aufm Weg liegt oder nicht. Das würde ich unter "Schwarzwälder Baustellen" verstehen.



Erstens ist ein Baum keine Baustelle und wofür haben zweitens die Götter des Forums das erfunden?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn ich aber im Nordschwarzwald evtl. ausfahren möchte, dann hätte ich schon gerne irgendwelche Infos ausm Forum, ob dort, wo ich fahren möchte, irgend ein blöder Baum in der Horizontalen aufm Weg liegt oder nicht. Das würde ich unter "Schwarzwälder Baustellen" verstehen.
> 
> Wenn natürlich ein Vorbau mit Lenker den Trail unpassierbar gemacht hat, ist das wiederum i.O. Dann gehört dies in den Fred.



 

Ja wie jetzt. Ich dachte sowas gehört hier rein:

*"Weil am Rhein/Hüningen [69] (km 812.65)	3.65 km 
 	Baustelle ist bereits eingerichtet bis 01.12.2007
 	Fahrbahndeckenerneuerung
        Erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 60 km
        1 gesperrte Spuren"
*
Hier müsst ihr vorsichtig sein!

MfG


----------



## wookie (4. Dezember 2007)

das albtal ist nähe frauenalb auch gesperrt, für alle die zum BM wollen, in marxzell aussteigen und ausnahmsweise mit dem rad fahren 

@Don Stefano:
dein neues winterbike ist genial, ist der zug für die bremse auch innen verlegt bis zur "scheinbaren" öffnung auf dem bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn ich aber im Nordschwarzwald evtl. ausfahren möchte, dann hätte ich schon gerne irgendwelche Infos ausm Forum, ob dort, wo ich fahren möchte, irgend ein blöder Baum in der Horizontalen aufm Weg liegt oder nicht. Das würde ich unter "Schwarzwälder Baustellen" verstehen.
> 
> Wenn natürlich ein Vorbau mit Lenker den Trail unpassierbar gemacht hat, ist das wiederum i.O. Dann gehört dies in den Fred.



wenn du zum Anfang des Thread's gehst und liest, kann dir evtl. der blöde Baum der dir vor dem Kopf liegt entfernt werden  


@Don: Rad sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2007)

Äh Mounty ich glaub auch, dass du die ursprüngliche Idee dieses Threads falsch verstanden hast. Mit Baustelle ist hier der Aufbau eines Bikes gemeint 
Ich glaube damit dürfte sich auch die leicht geladene Diskussion erledigt haben.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Dezember 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> das albtal ist nähe frauenalb auch gesperrt, für alle die zum BM wollen, in marxzell aussteigen.


So viel Zeit ham wir nicht. Sind am Sonntag schon durchs Moosalbtal gegurkt.



wookie schrieb:


> ist der zug für die bremse auch innen verlegt bis zur "scheinbaren" öffnung auf dem bild?


Das sind alles echte (TM) Öffnungen.  Gugsdu andere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn ich aber im Nordschwarzwald evtl. ausfahren möchte, dann hätte ich schon gerne irgendwelche Infos ausm Forum, ob dort, wo ich fahren möchte, irgend ein blöder Baum in der Horizontalen aufm Weg liegt oder nicht. Das würde ich unter "Schwarzwälder Baustellen" verstehen.



Mensch, dann würde der Thread doch "Schwarzwälder Baumstellen" heissen ....


----------



## iTom (4. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Äh Mounty ich glaub auch, dass du die ursprüngliche Idee dieses Threads falsch verstanden hast. Mit Baustelle ist hier der Aufbau eines Bikes gemeint
> Ich glaube damit dürfte sich auch die leicht geladene Diskussion erledigt haben.



Muß meine Einwände zurückziehen, sorry. Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fred in Erinnerung, der die tatsächlichen Trailbaustellen als Thema hatte.


----------



## wookie (4. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> So viel Zeit ham wir nicht. Sind am Sonntag schon durchs Moosalbtal gegurkt.
> 
> Das sind alles echte (TM) Öffnungen.  Gugsdu andere Bilder in meiner Galerie.



Hätte ich auch gern so ein Hobel. Was waren den deine Argumente gegen ein Voitl? hätte ja auch rohloff, exzenter und innen verlegte züge.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Dezember 2007)

Racer86 schrieb:


> 40mm hat die sattelstütze und ich finde es sieht zum kotzen aus   so kann man en rad verschandeln



.. ich finde, die sieht echt cool aus (meine Frau hat allerdings auf Sitzheizung getippt;-)!


----------



## marc (5. Dezember 2007)

...freut mich daß Ihr Euch wieder alles so brav vertragt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mit den Schwarzwäldern ist doch gut Kirschen essen    (das war mal ein Schenkelklopfer,was!) *duckundweg* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Marc


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Dezember 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gern so ein Hobel. Was waren den deine Argumente gegen ein Voitl? hätte ja auch rohloff, exzenter und innen verlegte züge.


Ich hatte bereits einige Rahmen in der engeren Auswahl. Das Voitl und das Zonenschein sind dann in die Endausscheidung gekommen und näherer Kontakt zu den Herstellern aufgenommen. Pyewacket per PM und hier im Herstellerforum. Letztlich haben dann diese Bilder den Ausschlag gegeben, weil mir der Rahmen optisch besser gefällt und auch vom geplanten Einsatzgebiet vom Image des Herstellers besser passt. Technisch, von den Supportmöglichkeiten durch den Hersteller und auch preislich wäre wahrscheinlich der Voitl besser gewesen. So muss ich jetzt z.B. den Rahmen einschicken, um das Sattelrohr bis zur Flaschenhalterschraube ausreiben zu lassen, weil sich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken lässt. Bei Voitl wäre ich wahrscheinlich kurz vorbeigefahren. Es sind halt einige Annahmen hier aufgeführt, die den Voitl Rahmen als den besseren Kauf dastehen lassen. Trotzdem bereue ich nichts.


----------



## eL (6. Dezember 2007)

nette karre und so schön orange  die in farbe des kommenden jahres.

ist son ZF bulldozergetriebe im heck nicht ein bissle schwer beim umsetzen in engen kehren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe zwar, dass Du die fette Stütze schon gekauft hast, aber falls Du etwas mehr Komfort haben möchtest, benutz doch eine Reduzierhülse fürs Sattelrohr und fahr ne dünners (Standartmaß-)Stütze.

Die 40er ist sicher bockhart, oder?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ist son ZF bulldozergetriebe im heck nicht ein bissle schwer beim umsetzen in engen kehren?


Das Heck ist so kurz, dass ich in vielen Kehren gar nicht mehr umsetzen musste. Ansonsten ist es halt Gewöhnungssache. Das Nomad mit dem Saint Schaltwerk ist auch nicht grad leicht.


DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwar, dass Du die fette Stütze schon gekauft hast, aber falls Du etwas mehr Komfort haben möchtest, benutz doch eine Reduzierhülse fürs Sattelrohr und fahr ne dünners (Standartmaß-)Stütze.
> 
> Die 40er ist sicher bockhart, oder?


Ist sogar ne 42er und das Standardmaß würde bestimmt komisch aussehen. Komfort kenne ich vom Fully. Das ist mein erstes Hardtail.


----------



## eL (7. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das ist mein erstes Hardtail.



willkommen im kreise der erwachsenen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das ist mein erstes Hardtail.



Dann genieße es.


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hy Tannenzäpfle ,

suche dringend Magura Bremsleitung für ne FR 05-06. Könnte sein das noch was im keller rumliergt. Oder 1 kit mit leitung/stahlflex usw. Meine sind 5 cm zu kurz 

Sorry 100 X for off


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist der Franzose so viel größer als das Giant? Falls du übrigens noch Hollowtech II Werkzeug brauchst, ich hab meins jetzt wieder.


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist der Franzose so viel größer als das Giant? Falls du übrigens noch Hollowtech II Werkzeug brauchst, ich hab meins jetzt wieder.



Danke, aber beim Händler abgegeben  

Kettenstrebe um ca. 2 cm kürzer aber einen  Zurgführung...


----------



## knoflok (14. Dezember 2007)

habe noch eine Magura-Leitung zuhause liegen; war mal an einem BigMountain verbaut.
Kannst gerne abholen - muss sie nur weider in meinem Chaos finden...


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. Dezember 2007)

knoflok schrieb:


> habe noch eine Magura-Leitung zuhause liegen; war mal an einem BigMountain verbaut.
> Kannst gerne abholen - muss sie nur weider in meinem Chaos finden...



Danke. Es ist gestern fertig geworden. Heute mein 1 tour gefahren. Na ja. Wir müssen uns noch besser kennenlernen. Blaue Flecke an Schenkel  

Bilder:
http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=iXYGHtv.jpg

http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=XKB1ktt8.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2007)

Vorne Albert und hinten Nobby Nic?
Das würde ich eher andersrum machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Vorne Albert und hinten Nobby Nic?
> Das würde ich eher andersrum machen.



Ist das nicht abhängig davon, ob man mehr bergauf oder bergabfährt?


----------



## rohstrugel (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd eher beide runter machen ...


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. Dezember 2007)

Albert ist besser auf trails, hält 3 x länger als NN (mehr gripp vorne). Hinten NN ist relativ leicht mit grip.


----------



## frenchy (15. Dezember 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Danke. Es ist gestern fertig geworden. Heute mein 1 tour gefahren. Na ja. Wir müssen uns noch besser kennenlernen. Blaue Flecke an Schenkel
> 
> Bilder:
> http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=iXYGHtv.jpg
> ...




Hey Rebell-78,

sieht wirklich "edel" aus ! wie fühlt sich das Gerät?? Ich fahre auch mit Lapierre/Xcontrol, allerdings no Reba/DTswiss aber Fox!

...Gernsbach!!? Kennst du ammeryl! Wir sollten irgendwann zusammen fahren (bin nicht "Winterscheu") und über "LP" diskutieren!


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Dezember 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hey Rebell-78,
> 
> sieht wirklich "edel" aus ! wie fühlt sich das Gerät?? Ich fahre auch mit Lapierre/Xcontrol, allerdings no Reba/DTswiss aber Fox!
> 
> ...Gernsbach!!? Kennst du ammeryl! Wir sollten irgendwann zusammen fahren (bin nicht "Winterscheu") und über "LP" diskutieren!



Hy,

ja wir könnten fahren. Habe noch einstellungspobleme an Bremsen und Schaltwerk. Das Bike ist nicht soo ausgefallen wie ich es gedacht habe. Es schaukelt und hat Pedalrückschlag. DH ist o.k
Bin mit ein Trance, auch VPP Hinterbau gefahren und dort schaukelt nichts un Rückschäge big es auch keine. 

Habe ab 23.12 bis 28.12 frei. Wir könnten was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (15. Dezember 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ja wir könnten fahren. Habe noch einstellungspobleme an Bremsen und Schaltwerk. Das Bike ist nicht soo ausgefallen wie ich es gedacht habe. Es schaukelt und hat Pedalrückschlag. DH ist o.k
> Bin mit ein Trance, auch VPP Hinterbau gefahren und dort schaukelt nichts un Rückschäge big es auch keine.
> ...



Habe sollche Probleme nicht!!? Im gegenteil ..das Fahrrad ist in der Richtung fast Perfekt!! Ist die Dämpfer-Einstellung richtig (vielleicht zu weich!!!) Bei mir ist eine genaue Einstellung nötig sonst funktionniert das ganze nicht (rote markierung an der Seite/Sattelrohr!!)

28.12 paßt! 23.12 muss ich noch prüfen!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Dezember 2007)

so, wurde wieder einiges rumgebastelt, irgendwann kommt auch ein neuer rahmen... wenn es wieder inbreds gibt.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Albert ist besser auf trails, hält 3 x länger als NN (mehr gripp vorne). Hinten NN ist relativ leicht mit grip.


Es gibt natürlich Argumente, den NN hinten drauf zu machen, z.B. weil er besser rollt und 70 des Rollwiderstands hinten "anfallen". Ich hatte jedoch nach der 2. Ausfahrt hinten einen schönen Riss in der Flanke des NN, da hält der FA wesentlich besser (beides keine SnakeSkin-Versionen).

Traktion halte ich bei beiden für etwa vergleichbar -> Wenn mein FA runter ist, kommt der NN SnakeSkin drauf.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2007)

wieso denn neuer rahmen? das weiße iss doch recht hüpsch?

oder iss es etwa zu lang in 20"


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Dezember 2007)

ne, der rahmen passt.

der lack ist nur nimmer so gut.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ne, der rahmen passt.
> 
> der lack ist nur nimmer so gut.



HÄÄÄH wat  der Lack sieht doch super aus


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Dezember 2007)

ja neee, weis auch nicht... irgendwas  muss ja erneuert werden


----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2007)

Wenns nur der Lack ist lass ihn doch neu pulvern. Ist mit Sicherheit billiger als ein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ja neee, weis auch nicht... irgendwas  muss ja erneuert werden



Vorbau und Lenker in weiß ...nur so als Vorschlag


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Dezember 2007)

will eher weg von dem weiss, ist mir zu mainstream geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. Dezember 2007)




----------



## knoflok (27. Dezember 2007)

Sodale; Winterprojekt gestartet... 










dazu lecker.... 







und weils so schön war... 









und dann noch die...








und das kommt alles in einen Topf; dann noch ein wenig fein abschmecken.
Kucken wir mal, was dabei rauskommt... 

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Flite Titanium Baujahr frühe 90er daheim rumliegen... ?


----------



## eL (28. Dezember 2007)

kein wunder dass china sein schrottbedarf nicht decken kann wenn du alles daheim hortest!!!!

watt willste denn mit dem degenerierten altstoff ?


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Dezember 2007)

eL schrieb:


> kein wunder dass china sein schrottbedarf nicht decken kann wenn du alles daheim hortest!!!!
> 
> watt willste denn mit dem degenerierten altstoff ?



er wird es destillieren und hat dann Bikegeist für die Silvesterfeier  

[URL=http://www.snukk.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2007)

Die Reifen sind ja mal geil. Die bin ich auch mal gefahren. Lang lang ists her.

Falls Du für die Kurbel noch Shimano-Kettenblätter mit 5Loch brauchst, ich glaub in der Garage hab ich noch ne alte LX-Kurbel mit Kettenblättern rumliegen. Sind allerdings schon die mit der Steighilfe am Mittleren.


----------



## knoflok (29. Dezember 2007)

@eL:
das kommt ins büro  zum fahren ist mir das mittlerweile zu anstrengend...


----------



## Eike. (29. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind ja mal geil. Die bin ich auch mal gefahren. Lang lang ists her.



Die Smoke hatte vermutlich jeder mal drauf der in den späten 80ern bis frühen 90ern mal auf dem MTB unterwegs war  


Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin (der Biker der aus der Kälte kam  ) stell ich meine neuese Baustelle vor.


----------



## eL (29. Dezember 2007)

der drecksack hortet rohstoffe um sie dann zu höchstpreisen an die chinamafia zu verhökern.

sehr vorbildlich der herr

ick wünsch euch noch watt!!!!


eL


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Januar 2008)

Hy,

sucher erneurt Teile. Fox Dämpferbuchsen 24mm und M6 oben-unten  

Gruß aus
Gernsbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2008)

Meine aktuelle Baustelle:
















Jetzt fehlt noch die Bremse (Juicy7 203/185) und ein 952er XTR-Schaltwerk. Ach  ja, Kette muss auch noch, sonst gehts so schlecht den Berg hoch.


----------



## knoflok (2. Februar 2008)

Baustellen bleiben Baustellen... 

Hab da noch mehr "aufgegabelt"... Zuerst was leckeres für den Oldie: 






Und dann wird endlich die bockige Black Super Air aus dem Canyon gegen etwas neueres (hoffetnlich besser funtionierendes) getauscht... Reba Team Air 85-115mm Modell 2007 Einbau im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Heute und morgen erst nochmal mit der alten Quälen...


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2008)

Wo sind die violetten Onza-Hörnchen?


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2008)

meingott da liegen ja ein bis 2 bikerleben zwischen den 2 modellen.


----------



## knoflok (9. März 2008)

Manchmal sollte man schei$$e schreien.... 
Statt neuer Gabel:

wiedermal... Rahmen defekt.
wiedermal Canyon - diesmal das Nerve...





und hier im Detail: 





Morgen gehts zur Post. Mal kucken, was die Canyonauten meinen...


----------



## wookie (10. März 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Mal kucken, was die Canyonauten meinen...


Man könnte es ja mal ins Canyon-Support-Forum stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (10. März 2008)

Da kommt es schon auch noch rein...


----------



## Saci (14. März 2008)

Hier mal meine BAustelle - auch wenns doch schon zu 99% fertig ist .. hab nur bemerkt das der sattel leicht verbogen ist.. naja...


----------



## knoflok (26. März 2008)

Soooodale;

Neue Baustelle, alter Hersteller....






Hat jemand zufällig einen 190mm Dämpfer rumliegen?

Braucht jemand zufällig einen DT Swiss 210L 165mm ? 



Grüße
Knofi


----------



## black soul (27. März 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Soooodale;
> 
> Neue Baustelle, alter Hersteller....
> 
> ...




DT SWiss 210 L 190mm , sehr gut erhalten weil in 3/06 gekauft, bis 11/06 gefahren seit  dem nur im keller rumgestanden. 
preis ??  mach mal nen vorschlag, PN

gruss BS


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


>


Hmmm, sehr schick! Dieses Schwarz in Verbindung mit Orange, toll.


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hmmm, sehr schick! Dieses Schwarz in Verbindung mit Orange, toll.



ja, passt prima zum montageständer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum mein Stinger nur in dieser Position sauber funktioniert?

Wenn ich ihn weiter rumdrehe (sodaß die Ketten das Blatt mehr umschließt) springt die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten immer aufs kleine KB.

Hier mal ein Bild in der Position, in der die Kette draufbleibt, beim Rückwärtstreten.

Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass der Stinger so die Kette nicht optimal auf dem Blatt hält.


----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Langsam aber sicher geht es weiter...

Ich werde nur andauernd wieder durch wichtigeres abgelenk. Aber gut... 
Das Bild ist schon wwieder ein wenig veraltet - mittlwerweile sind die Bremsen dran...


----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Hier meine Ablenkung:

Da die Marathonsaison wieder losgegangen ist, und mein Nerve noch nicht fertig ist, muss das Race-Enduro her.

Wie gestern bewiesen bin ich sowieso immr ein wenig zu hecklastig. Mit dem neuen Aufbau versuche ich beide Welten - FR & CC - zu vereinen.
Schön gestreckte und geduckt Sitzposition wenns voran gehn soll, und wenns ruppig wird kann man dank des Federweges am Heck lässig über dicke Brocken surfen.

Eine erste Ausfahrt heute beim SM-DH verlief relativ neutral...

In diesem Sinne... Kette rechts! 











Grüße
Knoflok


----------



## rohstrugel (4. Mai 2008)

Knoflok, machst du dann wenigstens die Fox in ein anständiges Hardtail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oder muss man sich schon ernsthaft Sorgen machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt seh ichs erst ... du hast aus dem Enduro auch noch ein Hardtail gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich würd mir eher Sorgen machen...

Hardtail für arme 

Bzw. mit der 80/100er Black sogar eine Art Non-Suspension...


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Mai 2008)

Ach das warn noch Zeiten, als Federweg noch Federweg war ...






... da kam einfach kein Spass beim Fahren auf


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum mein Stinger nur in dieser Position sauber funktioniert?
> 
> Wenn ich ihn weiter rumdrehe (sodaß die Ketten das Blatt mehr umschließt) springt die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten immer aufs kleine KB.


Das ist normal. Du darfst halt nicht so viel rückwärts treten - tritt einfach mehr vorwärts.  Ich galube, die einzige schaltbare KF, bei der das nicht passiert ist die Heim, da ist zwischen den Führungen für die unterschiedlichen Kettenblätter keine Stufe drin sondern eine Schräge.

Wenn du die Rolle in der Position lässt, wird sie bei jedem Baumstammkontakt nach hinten weg gehauen. Irgendwann wird sie dann in der korrekten Position stehen.



knoflok schrieb:


> Da die Marathonsaison wieder losgegangen ist, und mein Nerve noch nicht fertig ist, muss das Race-Enduro her.
> 
> Wie gestern bewiesen bin ich sowieso immr ein wenig zu hecklastig. Mit dem neuen Aufbau versuche ich beide Welten - FR & CC - zu vereinen.
> Schön gestreckte und geduckt Sitzposition wenns voran gehn soll, und wenns ruppig wird kann man dank des Federweges am Heck lässig über dicke Brocken surfen.


Hey Knofi, der erste April ist schon ne Weile vorbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rolle in der Position lässt, wird sie bei jedem Baumstammkontakt nach hinten weg gehauen. Irgendwann wird sie dann in der korrekten Position stehen.



Überredet. Ich bau sie um. Nicht dass mir die Baumstämme das Gewinde aus dem Innenlager raushauen. Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Danke.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2008)

Du musst einfach mit der Position rumprobieren. Mein Stinger funktioniert jetzt astrein und die Kette springt auch beim Rückwärtstreten nicht runter. Die Einstellerei ist halt nervig weil man jedesmal die Kurbel abnehmen muss.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2008)

In welche Richtung hast du sie "eingestellt"? Meine Kette springt beim rückwärts treten hoch.


----------



## knoflok (8. Mai 2008)

Och menno...

Ich hab halt grad die Fox-Teile ausgebaut, und was altes reingeschraubt, damit ich das enduro irgendwo parken kann... 

Ich fands lustig...

Spassbremsen hier... 

knofi


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2008)

Du musst ja Zeit zum Basteln haben.  Ich dachte du wärst jetzt im Urlaub oder gibt's da auch Internet?


----------



## knoflok (17. Mai 2008)

Da gabs INternet; teilweise  Ist nur aufwändig, die ganze Zeit mit dem Handy rumzurennen und ein offenes Wlan zu finden ...  


Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (3. Juni 2008)

meine kurbelbaustelle ist fast vollendet.
brauch jetzt nur noch neue lager dann ist sie wieder wie neu:





mehr bilder in meiner gallerie


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Ach das warn noch Zeiten, als Federweg noch Federweg war ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Action!  Nur der Gesichtsausdruck hat so ne Art "RAF" Style    , looks like Dangerous Dan. Oder is ers gar?


----------



## knoflok (4. Juni 2008)

EINMAL ein Bild, wo ich die Zunge nicht draussen hab - und dann sieht es nach RAF aus... ? 
Dat jibbet neeeet...


----------



## rohstrugel (4. Juni 2008)

Knoffi sag i no, du muaschd luschdig sei, eifach guad glaunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On jetzt bisch no en Terrorischt


----------



## rohstrugel (19. Juni 2008)

Bin jetzt kurzfristig und unverhofft zu einer neuen Baustelle gekommen.







Ich konnte dieser afrikanischen Versuchung einfach nicht wieder stehen ...


----------



## knoflok (19. Juni 2008)

W o W

wie kam es dazu?

Was sagt des Enduro zum Fremdgehen?

Wenn die beiden Kinder machen ... das gibt ne lustige Mischung...

Und:
sehr schönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (20. Juni 2008)

Wie es dazu kam ... muss ich dir bei einem Bierchen im Criti erzählen.
Das Enduro (eigentlich SX-Trail) dürfte nicht ganz glücklich sein, denn ... es wird ja letztendlich ersetzt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und Kinder machen überlaß ich nicht dem Fahrrad


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2008)

darf ich die überreste ham?

brauch noch ne Berlinschlampe.


----------



## knoflok (21. Juni 2008)

Leichenfledderer...


----------



## wookie (12. Juli 2008)

@Don Stefano:
hast du schon etwas gegen die klappernden züge im rahmen? Ich habe da eine Lösung gefunden.

Nehme einen sehr langes gummi welches so ca 2-3 mm dick ist. (oder evtl. dicker) Jetzt fädelst du mit Hilfe einer dünneren Schnur oder einem Stock das Gummi in das Röhrchen ein, welches im Rahmen verläuft. Und jetzt das Gummi spannen so das es dünn wird und der Brems/Schaltzug noch genug platz zum durchschieben im Röhrchen hat.

Wenn alles verlegt ist, das gummi entspannen. Dieses wird dadurch im Röhrchen wieder dicker und klemmt den Bremszug ein.

wenn der Zug entfernt werden soll, einfach spüliwasser reinlaufen lassen und ziehen.

Ich habe das bei einem Klein probiert und es hat gefunzt! Keine Ahnung ob beim Zonenschein die inneren Züge komplett in einem Röhrchen verlaufen. Sollte dem nicht so sein, klappt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2008)

Klappt nicht, der Rahmen hat keine Röhrchen im Inneren. Im Moment hab ich wegen meines Rückens sowieso Hardtailverbot vom Arzt verordnet bekommen.

Von Rennrad hat er allerdings nix gesagt.


----------



## wookie (13. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...wegen meines Rückens ... Hardtailverbot vom Arzt verordnet bekommen.
> 
> Von Rennrad hat er allerdings nix gesagt.



Mein Beileid. BM mit dem RR wäre doch mal was total neues 
Wünsche gute Besserung ...


----------



## waldman (18. Juli 2008)

meine kurbelbaustelle ist immer noch nicht ganz fertig.

nach dem sandstrahlen wollte ich sie ja polieren. wie und mit was mach ich das am besten ? gibts da ne möglichkeit das auch von hand zu machen ? oder rubbel ich mir da nen wolf


----------



## wookie (23. Juli 2008)

habe mir soeben eine neue baustelle geschaffen. die ist noch ganz frisch 

in ebay war heute so ein cube rahmen inkl. sattelstütze und steuersatz drin für 75 EUR.

http://cgi.ebay.de/HIER-CUBE-Analog...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

jetzt schraub ich alle meine alten teile dran und verkauf es wieder.
mal sehen ob mir das experiment einen gewinn bringt.

was meint ihr, sind 75 EUR ok?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juli 2008)

Is doch schon weg!


----------



## wookie (23. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Is doch schon weg!



Ja, ich habs ganz schnell gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> was meint ihr, sind 75 EUR ok?



Kommt drauf an, von welcher Seite aus man das betrachtet


----------



## dani1987 (5. August 2008)

fehlt noch einiges aber langsam wirds, neue scheiben(203mm) sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## Thoracal (11. August 2008)

Baustellen:
V10 Schwarz:

Schwarze Rollen montieren
RMX Canuck:

Freek weg und SDG Sattel montieren
Race Face Stütze statt der Thomson
Gescheiter Felgensatz(DT FR)
Gescheite Bremsen(Hope)
Tazer FS:

Andere Sattel/Stützen Kombi finden
Gescheiter Felgensatz(Chris King, schwarz)
V10 Blau

Das Blaue war nur eine einwöchige Baustelle...ist nun weg.

Für die Zukunft: Die zerlegten Bikes entweder weggeben oder wieder aufbauen...

Bis Ende des Monats das 303 fertig haben.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

neue Baustelle:







MfG


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2008)

Du baust dir einen Karton ???  Lass mal das wesentliche sehen.


----------



## blackforest (15. September 2008)

Ey, zeig sofort die Photos her. Du hast das Ding doch eh schon ausgepackt. Kenn dich doch.


----------



## waldman (15. September 2008)

hoffentlich ist nich das drin was drauf steht 

wenigstens ist die verpackung "made in canada"


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du baust dir einen Karton ???  Lass mal das wesentliche sehen.







MfG


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. November 2008)

Winterzeit - Bastelzeit

Hab begonnen, mir was für den Alltag aufzubauen:





Nähere Beschreibung im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (14. November 2008)

@Dirk: Die Gabel ist in meinem Dörter auch drin 
So ein etwas stabileres HT hätt ich auch noch gern, nur mit bissle mehr FH vorne (z.B. ne Pike...).

Aber eine Frage hab ich doch noch:



Hast du die Kurbeln verkehrt herum eingebaut oder hast du 2 rechte Kurbeln? Bin etwas verwirrt


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> So ein etwas stabileres HT hätt ich auch noch gern, nur mit bissle mehr FH vorne (z.B. ne Pike...).



Ich könnte dir da günstig einen weißen Rahmen (evtl. mit Steuersatz und sonst noch ein paar Anbauteieln) anbieten. Zu sehen gibt es das gute Stück bei meinen Bildern.

Aber das mit der Kurbel ist schon seltsam


----------



## kermit* (14. November 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir da günstig einen weißen Rahmen (evtl. mit Steuersatz und sonst noch ein paar Anbauteieln) anbieten. Zu sehen gibt es das gute Stück bei meinen Bildern.



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich träume von einem Santa Cruz Chameleon oder Transition Vagrant...

Wird wohl aber noch ne Weile beim Träumen bleiben...


@Dirk: Los, erkläre dich!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hast du die Kurbeln verkehrt herum eingebaut oder hast du 2 rechte Kurbeln? Bin etwas verwirrt



Keine Angst. Nur verkehrt herum draufgesteckt. Hab ich aber erst auf dem Bild gesehen. Also kein Rad zum Rückwärtsfahren. 

Die Gabel arbeitet noch recht zäh, obwohl ich schon Öl gewechselt habe. Weißt Du, ob ich da die Dämpfung irgendwo noch etwas aufmachen kann?

Ansonsten ist das Rad aber nicht für den Traileinsatz gedacht, ich will nur den Kinderfahrradanhänger damit ziehen. Dafür ist das FST einfach zu schade.


----------



## kermit* (15. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Nur verkehrt herum draufgesteckt. Hab ich aber erst auf dem Bild gesehen. Also kein Rad zum Rückwärtsfahren.


Alles klar 




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Gabel arbeitet noch recht zäh, obwohl ich schon Öl gewechselt habe. Weißt Du, ob ich da die Dämpfung irgendwo noch etwas aufmachen kann?



 Hmm, nee, kein Plan. Für mein bisschen Rumgehopse stell ich keine großen Anforderungen an die Gabel, deshalb hab ich bisher noch gar nix an der Gabel rumgestellt....


----------



## Phil85 (24. November 2008)

Servus hab mir übern Winter was zum schrauben besorgt 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (24. November 2008)

Des untere Bild is geil 

Aber was anderes wann kannst/ darfst wieder fahren?


----------



## Triple F (14. März 2009)

Mal wieder ein neuer Bauplatz..


----------



## eL (14. März 2009)

wirklich wirklich nette kiste.
was soll da rein? Pike?
kanns ma bilder von den ausfallern posten? die sehen ja tricky aus.

mache ma doch ne club uff

hardtailmoscher oder so.
hat ja jetzt bald jeder eins


----------



## Triple F (14. März 2009)

Also 'ne Pike wäre bestimmt die vernünftigste Gabel. Ich werde aber -wenn die Schaftlänge stimmt- eine Fox 36 Talas RC2 verbauen. Schön auf 130mm runterschrauben und gut is'.

Die Ausfallenden sind echt massiv und gegenüber dem Vorjahr neu konstruiert worden.

Ein Kamelchen hatte ich nach No-Name Frame und Kona Hoss DeLuxe auch im Blick. Nachdem die Geometrie verändert wurde, es Lieferschwierigkeiten gab & der Preis in Höhe ging, gab es keine Alternativen mehr zum Argon. Hat 'ne Weile gedauert, aber jetzt ist es da.


----------



## eL (14. März 2009)

sehr schön
ich fahre wieder die pike im kamel bei 95mm
raustraveln wirklich nur kurz vor dem track. die 36 iss schon heftig für nen hartes. ich denk die wirst wieder rausschmeißen ;-)


----------



## Triple F (14. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> die 36 iss schon heftig für nen hartes. ich denk die wirst wieder rausschmeißen ;-)



Das ist auch der Plan - und ich hab auch schon so 'ne Idee, wo ich die hinwerf. Aber das dauert wohl auch wieder 3 Jahre...

EDIT: Warum wird denn dein transblauer Kreuzritter veräußert?


----------



## Triple F (19. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Teile. Kommt auf dem Pic nicht so "metallisch" rüber...

Gabel ist auch schon drin. Hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche die erste Runde drehen kann !


----------



## wookie (19. März 2009)

also das mit dem roten rohloff-griff ist eine unverschämtheit

den will ich auch haben.


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2009)

Das ist ein low-cost Rolff 

Besorg' dir einen zerkratzen Griff, leg' ein paar Kleinteile dazu & bring das zum Eloxierer deines Vertrauens oder schick das Zeug zu mir und ich bring's hier hin. UnabhÃ¤ngig von der StÃ¼ckzahl kostet eine Runde im Bad ~ 25â¬ (ich schÃ¤tz mal so groÃ wie ein Schuhkarton).

Ich habe noch einen Griff Ã¼ber. Evtl. lass ich den in bronze eloxieren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2009)

Hab mir nen gebrauchten Swinger Air 4way zugelegt, den ich jetzt noch servicen und evtl. tunen lassen möchte.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich das machen lassen kann außer bei akira. Das wäre zwar die Optimallösung, allerdings auch sehr teuer, wenn ich die HP richtig verstehe.

Danke schon mal für Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FordPrefect (20. April 2009)

http://www.motopitkan.at/ 

Der Vorteil ist dass die in Österreich sitzen (EU). Kein Stress mit Zoll und ähnlichem 

Beerfelden steht bei uns noch aus Dirk


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hab ich auch wieder eine Baustelle:



Das sieht gar nicht gut aus. 

Die Abdeckung und Befestigung der Achse hat auch schon etwas abbekommen:




Das Lager auf der anderen Seite hat zwar auch ordentlich Spiel und klingt beim Drehen der Achse wie meine Rohloff im 7. Gang, hat aber noch alle Kugeln beisammen und die Dichtung ist auch noch vollständig vorhanden. Damit kann ich zumindest den benötigten Lagertyp erkennen:




Nach der Reinigung hab ich noch neues Fett reingedrückt und die lose Dichtung wieder eingelegt. Leider haben sich ein paar Kugeln endgültig verabschiedet. Eine Halbe lag noch in der Gegend rum, hab ich aber weggeworfen.




Ich werd morgen trotzdem mit dem Rad fahren, HT lässt der Rücken nicht mehr zu. Wenn's das letzte Jahr gehalten hat, wird es nicht morgen alles zerreißen.


----------



## knoflok (3. Juni 2009)

Uiuiui...
Lochfraß...
Da war das gemeine Kugelmonster wieder unterwegs...
Und wie - HT wegen Rücken nicht mehr...? Doch nur temporär hoffe ich?

Grüße


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juni 2009)

knoflok schrieb:


> Und wie - HT wegen Rücken nicht mehr...? Doch nur temporär hoffe ich?


Höchstens bis zum nächsten Winter, bereits nach einem WE Verzicht habe ich wesentlich weniger Schmerzen als die Wochen zuvor. Wenn ich wieder Schmerzfrei bin, steige ich natürlich wieder aufs HT um. 


Es sei denn ....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2009)

Endlich wieder was neues:


----------



## marc (25. Juni 2009)

Neuer Steuersatz war notwendig und gleich noch die Rohloff Züge "veredelt" ;-)


----------



## waldman (25. Juni 2009)

jetz sag bloß die fette katze soll abnehmen ?

der steuersatz ist doch sicher halb so schwer wie der alte. meinst dass das hinkommt mit dem Gewicht der Rohloff im Hinterrad  

Schicker Steuersatz, schicke Züge.


----------



## marc (26. Juni 2009)

Hab das Steuerrohr deswegen mit Zement ausgegossen und einen zweiten Hamster in die Gabel getan   ....müsste in etwa hinkommen da der Hamster nur noch Donuts bekommt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. November 2009)

Der Fred war ja ganz schön weit weg...

Hier meine Baustelle (nach Dämpfertausch):





Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passender (und v. a. leichterer) Laufradsatz und ich muss die Teleskopstütze wieder montieren ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (13. November 2009)

nochmal ne schwarzwälder baustelle: neuer rahmen. freu*
Kettenführung kommt nächsten Monat, evtl Carbocage
Schaltwerk kommt heut.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Dezember 2009)

So, ganz frisch und noch ohne Kratzer! Bekommt noch die Hollowtech II Kurbel aus dem Stadtrad und die Deore/LX/XT-Mischmasch-Schaltung. Reifen: die Bunnies haben mich zum Mountain King 2.2 überredet - kommt mir ein wenig schmalbrüstig daher. Hab mir ne Carbon-Sattelstütze gegönnt - für die Eisdiele!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2009)

Willst du dem eL nacheifern mit dem schneeweißen Bike?

Nee, sieht schee aus!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Dezember 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Willst du dem eL nacheifern mit dem schneeweißen Bike?
> 
> Nee, sieht schee aus!



Nachdem es keinen Rush-Rahmen mehr gab, hatte ich die Wahl zw. Rize in weiß oder weiß ...


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Nachdem es keinen Rush-Rahmen mehr gab, hatte ich die Wahl zw. Rize in weiß oder weiß ...



Das wr schon zu Henry Ford`s Zeiten als es die Tin Lizzy gab. Sie war in allen Farben erhältlich, sofern sie schwarz war.


----------



## kaot (9. Dezember 2009)

eine weiter schwarzwälderbaustelle, 
bald kanns richtig los gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> So, ganz frisch und noch ohne Kratzer!



Dann hat das Drama mal ein Ende ...


----------



## eL (10. Dezember 2009)

specht das iss ne richtig fesche kiste sag ich dir.

so zum heizen über land und den dunkelwald einfach perfekt.

sag dann ma was die fuhre wiegt wenns fertich iss.

für die pfalz wäre es mir etwas zu fragile.  Deshalb hat mir der Herr Fahrratt auch das spicy gegeben und das rize musste leider stehen bleiben. Ich war kurz davor zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Dezember 2009)

eL schrieb:


> specht das iss ne richtig fesche kiste sag ich dir.
> 
> so zum heizen über land und den dunkelwald einfach perfekt.
> 
> ...



So ohne kompletten Antrieb ist's noch federleicht. Aber das schwere Deore und LX-Gedöns wird nach unten ziehen! Hoffe, morgen abend fertig zu werden, dann gehts mal auf die Waage.

Insgesamt ist das Teil ja völlig oversized für mich. Aber mit der fetten Gabel ... einfach geil!


----------



## fez (10. Dezember 2009)

Mein Crosser. Als Baustelle kann ich das Rad eigentlich nicht bezeichnen denn außer eine 28er Kassette draufzumachen damit ich mit Anstand die Berge hochkomme gabs da nix zu schrauben. 

Macht super Laune die Kiste. Nur die Bremsen sind *******, muß man sich halt dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2009)

Sieht aus wie'n Rennrad


----------



## fez (11. Dezember 2009)

logo, ist ja schließlich ein Rennrad fürs leichte Gelände, oder sagen wir besser Wald- und Forstwege. 
Flacherer Lenkwinkel, etwas kürzeres Oberrohr, Cantis, gröbere Reifen.


----------



## amerryl (11. Dezember 2009)

Der Sinn von so einem "Geländerennrad" mit vorsintflutlichen
Bremsen hat sich mir noch nicht wirklich erschlossen. 
Aber wenn`s Spaß macht.

Dann doch lieber ein leichtes Hardtail mit guten Bremsen.
Mit dem man dann auch mal kurzfristig auf einen
Trail einbiegen kann.


----------



## fez (11. Dezember 2009)

amerryl schrieb:


> der sinn von so ....



speed


----------



## eL (15. Dezember 2009)

fez du hättest das pure blood nehmen sollen.
Hab es mir Samstag in B anschauen dürfen. iss ne wirklich geile kiste mit ehrlichen avid BB disc bremsen.

aber weiß iss auch schön


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

das gibt ne Großbaustelle, neue Rockshoxe für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (16. Dezember 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> neue Rockshoxe für alle



Ach ja? Auch für mich  ?


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2009)

für alle meine Räder natürlich, aber die Boxxer Ride wär dann über


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2009)

So ferddich - oder fast: Vorderrad verliert sehr viel Luft, Schaltwerk macht Ärger - siehe unten! Wiegt komplett 12,5 kg (nur kein Neid!). Ausführliche Erstausfahrt samt Fahrwerkseinstellung steht noch bevor. Ist doch ganz hübsch geworden, oder?





Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ich ein anderes Schaltwerk benötige (long cage oder shadow oder wie das heißt), um aufs größte Ritzel schalten zu können? Oder habe ich nur zuviel Spannung auf dem Zug?


----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2009)

Was genau ist denn das Problem? Lässt sich das Schaltwerk nicht in eine Linie mit dem großen Ritzel bringen oder ist die obere Führungsrolle zu nah dran? Ich denke du wirst nur die Umschlingungsschraube (die kleine links oben am Montagebolzen) richtig einstellen um die Position der oberen Führungsrolle im kleinsten Gang anzupassen.
Mit Shadow hat das auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun, die haben genau den gleichen Gang wie ein normales.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Problem? Lässt sich das Schaltwerk nicht in eine Linie mit dem großen Ritzel bringen oder ist die obere Führungsrolle zu nah dran? Ich denke du wirst nur die Umschlingungsschraube (die kleine links oben am Montagebolzen) richtig einstellen um die Position der oberen Führungsrolle im kleinsten Gang anzupassen.
> Mit Shadow hat das auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun, die haben genau den gleichen Gang wie ein normales.



Hallo Eike,

es ist Zweiteres! Die Führungsrolle würde bei derzeitiger Einstellung nicht unter das große Ritzel passen. Ist die Umschlingungsschraube (jetzt mein "Wort des Jahres") eine von den H und L Schrauben oder die, die das Schaltwerk ans Schaltauge klemmt oder fixiert oder so?


----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Schraube mit der Eins auf dem linken Bild. Damit kann man den Abstand von der Leitrolle zum großen Ritzel einstellen. Mit H und L werden nur die oberen und unteren Anschläge (senkrecht unterhalb vom großen bzw. kleinen Ritzel) eingestellt.


----------



## eL (20. Dezember 2009)

dreh mkal an der schraube welche sich am schaltauge befindet. die regelt die umschlingung der kette um die ritzel. tip fürs vorderratt: meist is das ventil schuld

nette fuhre die du da hingebastelt hast.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab bei meinem Vorderrad auch ein Stück aus 'nem alten Schlauch ausgeschnitten und zusätzlich von innen rein gelegt.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke, werde das morgen mal checken und berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Dezember 2009)

Also: hab mal an der Umschlingungsschraube gedreht - in allen vier Himmelsrichtungen. Und: nix wars! Meine Theorie: kann es sein, dass die Kette zu kurz ist? Hab die ja vom Jekyll 1:1 übernommen. Und hab leider auch keine neue zur Hand. Aber wäre doch eine plausible Erklärung, da eine kurze Kette das Schaltwerk nach vorne zieht.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Also: hab mal an der Umschlingungsschraube gedreht - in allen vier Himmelsrichtungen. Und: nix wars! Meine Theorie: kann es sein, dass die Kette zu kurz ist? Hab die ja vom Jekyll 1:1 übernommen. Und hab leider auch keine neue zur Hand. Aber wäre doch eine plausible Erklärung, da eine kurze Kette das Schaltwerk nach vorne zieht.
> 
> Was meint ihr?



*Hurra und der Kandidat hat 100Punkte....genau das ist Dein Problem ......Neue Kette!!!!*


----------



## Eike. (22. Dezember 2009)

So extrem sieht das auf dem Bild aber gar nicht aus. Geht es denn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt? Bzw. falls das Bild auf dem kleinen kettenblatt aufgenommen wurde ist die Kette definitiv zu kurz.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> So extrem sieht das auf dem Bild aber gar nicht aus. Geht es denn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt? Bzw. falls das Bild auf dem kleinen kettenblatt aufgenommen wurde ist die Kette definitiv zu kurz.



Foto war noch mit mittlerem Kettenblatt, habs aber (selbstverständlich!) auch mit kleinem Kettenblatt und Verstellung des Anschlags und Umschlingungsschraube versucht. Die Kette geht bestenfalls ganz schüchtern aufs große Ritzel, aber will sich nicht so recht niederlassen, und ist dann - flutsch! - schon wieder eins weiter unten!


----------



## Eike. (22. Dezember 2009)

Dann dürfte es aber nicht an der Kettenlänge liegen die müsste auf dem kleinen auf jeden Fall ausreichen. Ich fürchte in dem Fall ist mit Ferndiagnose nichts zu machen. Falls du es bis dahin nicht hinbekommen hast schau ich es mir nach Sylvester gerne mal live und in Farbe an.
Kannst du das Schaltwerk ohne Kette so weit nach innen drücken (oder mit dem Hebel schalten) dass es senkrecht unter dem großen Kettenblatt steht oder bleibt es schon vorher hängen?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht nicht nach fehlender Kettenlänge aus, normal funzt das noch mit im Strang liegendem Schaltwerk. Wenn ich das Bild richtig deute, hast du bei der Montage des Schaltwerks den Anschlag für die axiale Winkeleinstellung nicht hinter den Anschlag am Ausfallende gebracht, sondern das Schaltwerk nur stumpf gegen das Ausfallende geschraubt. Das würde auch die Wirkungslosigkeit der Justierversuche an der B- Schraube erklären.
Also: Abschrauben und ohne jede Vorspannung von hinten oben gegen den Anschlag am Ausfallende schrauben.
Alles ohne Gewähr ob der Ferndiagnose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Dezember 2009)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> (...) Anschlag für die axiale Winkeleinstellung nicht hinter den Anschlag am Ausfallende (..)



Hääähhh? Jedenfalls scheint es, dass du und Eike recht habt. Habe heute durch Erhöhung der Zugspannung und Rausdrehen der unteren Anschlagschraube mal hinbekommen, dass die Kette oben bleibt - allerdings nur am Montagständer. Muss das mal fahrend testen ...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Dezember 2009)

So, meine zweite Baustelle nähert sich auch der finalen Phase.





Der neue Laufradsatz ist da, die Scheibenbremse sowieso und es wird noch etwas ge"tune"d


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. Dezember 2009)

Heute erste Ausfahrt!!!!!! (Nachdem sich alle Schrauber- Pannen und -Peinlichkeiten in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben)

Geile Fuhre, muss ich schon sagen. Die Klettereigenschaften ließen zwar etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber dass lag ausschließlich an meiner Entenbraten-Wampe und dem Restgehalt an chilenischem Rotwein im Blut. Und die Julies haben das lange Herumliegen auch nicht so gut vertragen und quietschen wie Sau. 

Sonst aber alles erste Sahne; leicht, handlich, und bequem. Der Lockout für die Gabel sollte normalerweise an langen Anstiegen ausreichen. Einzig mit den Mountain Kings weiß ich nicht so recht - bin bislang immer Michelins gefahren.

Aber das schlimmste: ES IST SCHMUTZIG!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2010)

So, hier ein Bild von meinem Winterrad. Trostlos. 







Hinterradschaltung ist ein Experiment. Bisher hat das Hinterrad gehalten (das erste Vorderrad nicht).


----------



## votecoli (6. Januar 2010)

Schönes stabiles (Vorder-)Rad


----------



## wookie (6. Januar 2010)

@Dirk:
auf die Achs-Muttern kann man sich ja fast schon draufstellen so groß sind die


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht eigentlich auch recht stabil aus.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Januar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> @Dirk:
> auf die Achs-Muttern kann man sich ja fast schon draufstellen so groß sind die



*.....de Bu hat ja 0.1t  also dicke Mutti*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht eigentlich auch recht stabil aus.



Ist er hoffentlich auch. Nur das leidige VR-Thema ...  Momentan ist das VR vom Proceed drin. Die Nabe kann mit Adapter auch mit Schnellspanner gefahren werden.

Schick mir Deine Adresse per PN. Komme dann nächste Woche wie vereinbart nach Absprache vorbei.


----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder eine weitere Baustelle:

*M1 Magma Red Hot (1995)*

Nach jahrelanger Suche endlich eines bei eBay gefunden - aber mit was für einem Aufbau  :





Nach einigem Schrauben hab ich mal einen Großteil des Plunders durch was Anständiges ersetzt, aber der Umbau geht noch weiter...






*Nicolai Argon FR*

Nach einer kurzen Ruhepause habe ich das Argon auch nun 90% fertig, lediglich Vorbau/Lenker muss noch getauscht werden (dann gibt's auch Bilder)





Das Bike hat mittlerweile auch die ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich. Das beste Bike, auf dem ich je saß . Vor allem bei Schnee macht die Rohloff _richtig_ Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot (11. Januar 2010)

mein altes klein bekam etwas aufmerksamkeit von mir













da mein pitch nun die hintere bremse zu ging und die ersatz nun auch nen schuss hat.
wird dieses nun auch frisch lackiert


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2010)

Beim Pitch bin ich mal gespannt. Bis jetzt gab es da noch keine Farbvariante die mir wirklich gefallen hat.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Januar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Vor allem bei Schnee macht die Rohloff _richtig_ Spaß.


.


----------



## eL (13. Januar 2010)

FFF du bist echt ne retrosau !!

is das magma nicht bleischwer mit seinem schaumkern? 
oder was hatten die damals für verfahren sonst noch so am Start um Kohleverbundmaterialien zu modellieren


----------



## Triple F (13. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> FFF du bist echt ne retrosau !!
> 
> is das magma nicht bleischwer mit seinem schaumkern?
> oder was hatten die damals für verfahren sonst noch so am Start um Kohleverbundmaterialien zu modellieren



Mit den schweren Spengle-LRS kommt das Bike auf immer hin 11,5kg.
Der Rahmen selbst ist rel. leicht. Hab das Bike nicht komplett auseinander gehabt, aber lt. Workshop liegt das Gewicht bei ca. 1650g.


----------



## eL (13. Januar 2010)

tja carbon war seinerzeit nicht leichter als alu heute.

ich hab bis jetzt noch kein magma live gesehen. scheint wirklich sehr selten zu sein das teil.


----------



## Triple F (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn auch nur durch Classic-Forum zwei weitere. 
Einen Nachbau kann man sich übrigens aus Fernost schicken lassen - aber ist eben kein richtiges. 

Wir können gerne mal eine NL-Classic-Ausfahrt machen. Hätte Fez damals seinen güldenen Breezer nicht verkauft , hätte ich schon einen Mitfahrer


----------



## Saci (14. Januar 2010)

meien baustelle:







Gabel (Fox Vanilla Rl 2003) wird noch gelackt oder fleigt raus.. und ne Kefü kommt noch.. fürs erste..


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2010)

Sieht schön clean aus 

Meinste die Felgen halten? 

Welchen Einsatzbereich hat das Rad (Street/Dirt)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (14. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe das die felgen halten ^^ - einsatzbereich is mehr dirt/"4X" -also Bmx-bahn usw.. und zum rumdüsen hier im ort - brötchenbike könnte man sagen..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2010)

don stefano schrieb:


> meinste die felgen halten?



dt 5.1ex?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Januar 2010)

Es ist vollbracht 





Mein Schmuckstück wartet auf besseres Wetter und einen ersten "Ausritt"...


----------



## votecoli (15. Januar 2010)

Schöne Kurbel an schönem bike!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Januar 2010)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schöne Kurbel an schönem bike!



Danke!


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> dt 5.1ex?




Jawohl^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Januar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für ein rahmen? 

CC oder eher BC ?

kein sattelschnellspanner?

orange rockt!!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein rahmen?


Ein Wiesmann Thurot II fillet-brazed Stahlschmuckstück 



eL schrieb:


> CC oder eher BC ?


BC? Was soll das denn sein? Spontan fiele mir da nur British Columbia ein 



eL schrieb:


> kein sattelschnellspanner?


Eigentlich wollte ich damals einen alten XTR-Sattelschnellspanner montieren, dann war aber ein Gewinde drin... Jetzt klemmt eine Schraube.



eL schrieb:


> orange rockt!!!!


----------



## eL (16. Januar 2010)

BC=BackCountry  iss sowas wie CC aber trotzdem auch Blümchen trails 

son wiesmann is ne echte wertanlage. Ich finde Eisenrahmen ja sehr elegant aber entweder sind sie Blei schwer oder aber weich wie Butter.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> BC=BackCountry  iss sowas wie CC aber trotzdem auch Blümchen trails



Danke für die Aufklärung.



eL schrieb:


> Ich finde Eisenrahmen ja sehr elegant aber entweder sind sie Blei schwer oder aber weich wie Butter.



Im Vergleich zu 'nem Blitz von der Zahnarzt-Firma ist der Rahmen natürlich erdenschwer, aber  ca. 1.700 gr finde ich als Rahmengewicht echt ok. Wobei ich bei der Bestellung die Optionen Leichtbau, Haltbarkeit und so ein Mittelding aus beiden gehabt habe und mich für den Mittelweg entschieden habe, ich bin ja kein Weight-Weenie (da müßte ich erst mal meinen "Spoiler" tunen)
Und über mangelende Steifigkeit kann ich mich höchstens bei der alten SID klagen.


----------



## kaot (27. Januar 2010)

meine baustellen


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2010)

Das wird ein schönes Pitch.


----------



## kaot (28. Januar 2010)

fertig





bald fertig


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2010)

Das gleiche wie in der Endurogalerie, ein zur Sitzstrebe passendes Pinstripe am Hauptrahmen wär die Krönung. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr edel aus.


----------



## kaot (29. Januar 2010)

was kleines mit roten stripes ist auf dem weg zu mir, sowie mehrere rote spezi schriftzüge.

morgen oder montag kommen meine bremsen zurück. dann kann ich endlich wieder fahren


----------



## kaot (18. Februar 2010)

alles bikes schon startbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (18. März 2010)

Kleines Update mit roten Teilen:





Getauscht werden noch die Bremsen und die Kurbeln, sowie eine Judy FSX Carbon.


----------



## wookie (19. März 2010)

wow!
aber ein paar silberne teilchen müssten noch rot werden


----------



## hömma (29. März 2010)

Boah ey... ein Magma M1?? Mann, hab ich mir vor über 15 Jahren als pubertierender Jugendlicher die Nase deswegen am Schaufenster plattgedrückt! 

Hab mir jetzt auch endlich mal nen Rahmen mit ausreichenden 130mm Federweg geholt. Kann ich hoffentlich morgen abholen:







Jetzt noch einen ausreichend flachen Steuersatz besorgen, um meinen kritisch kurzen Gabelschaft reinzubekommen und dann kann die Schrauberei bald los gehen. Ach nee... da fehlen ja noch so Kleinigkeiten wie Dämpfer und Buchsen 

Und um den Kauf zuhause zu rechtfertigen und sämtlichen "muss das denn sein" Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen, hab ich gleich noch einen Rahmen mehr geschossen:


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Schöne klassische Rahmenform.


----------



## hömma (29. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schöne klassische Rahmenform.



ich hoffe du meinst das erste


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (29. März 2010)

hömma schrieb:


> Boah ey... ein Magma M1?? Mann, hab ich mir vor über 15 Jahren als pubertierender Jugendlicher die Nase deswegen am Schaufenster plattgedrückt!
> 
> Hab mir jetzt auch endlich mal nen Rahmen mit ausreichenden 130mm Federweg geholt. Kann ich hoffentlich morgen abholen:
> 
> ...



Haben diese Ghost-Rahmen nicht normalerweiser 120mm und keine 130mm Federweg ?! 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Obere richtig gut 
Hab das selbe bloss vom 2008er Modell ...


----------



## hömma (29. März 2010)

Nach meinen "Recherchen" auf der Ghost-Seite müsste es das 2007er Modell sein. Zumindest scheint es das einzige Modelljahr zu sein, in dem das AMR 9500 als Aluversion angeboten wurde. Und da hatte es noch 130mm hinten und vorne eine Talas mit 100-140. Sollte also sowohl optisch als auch von der Geometrie ganz gut zu meiner 130mm Marzocchi in Gunmetal-Grey mit schwarzen Tauchrohren passen.

Das zweite sollte aber tatsächlich 120mm haben, was eigentlich schon viel zu viel ist


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> wow!
> aber ein paar silberne teilchen müssten noch rot werden



Nachdem ich den nächsten Umbau wohl in den kommenden Wochen durchführen kann, bleibt nur noch die Sattelklemme. Das das Magma ein Sattelrohraußendurchmesser von 45mm hat, siehts da nach einer Bastel- bzw. DIY-Lösung aus.

Freut mich, dass einige das Rad kennen....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass einige das Rad kennen....



Hast Du einen Knall  ? Das Rad ist ein absoluter Traum. Wenn es ganz fertig ist, mach bitte ein Foto mit Teileliste in Dein Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (29. März 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den nächsten Umbau wohl in den kommenden Wochen durchführen kann, bleibt nur noch die Sattelklemme. Das das Magma ein Sattelrohraußendurchmesser von 45mm hat, siehts da nach einer Bastel- bzw. DIY-Lösung aus.
> 
> Freut mich, dass einige das Rad kennen....



mich würde interessieren wie sich die laufräder so fahren im vergleich zu "normalen" laufrädern. fährst du die kiste auch, oder ist das nur fürs wohnzimmer?


----------



## Triple F (30. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie sich die laufräder so fahren im vergleich zu "normalen" laufrädern. fährst du die kiste auch, oder ist das nur fürs wohnzimmer?



Der LRS ist auf jeden Fall fahrbar und ich bin auch mit dem Bike schon ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen. Davor hatte ich die Spengle ca. 4 Jahre an meinem Rocky. Mit sauber eingestellten Bremsen schleift im Wiegetritt nichts.

Aber "Verwindungssteifigkeit" würde ich nicht als Kaufgrund zählen lassen ...


----------



## wookie (30. März 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aber "Verwindungssteifigkeit" würde ich nicht als Kaufgrund zählen lassen ...


hier ist das VR ja auch ganz geblieben:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X1X-qbe67w"]YouTube- Mountain Bike speed World record[/ame]
keine ahnung ob das ein spengle war, aber 3-speichig sieht es aus.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. April 2010)

sodele,

nach etwas längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Baustelle von mir 





und noch die andere Seite


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2010)

Sehr schick! Aufbauen, hopp hopp


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. April 2010)

Gemach, gemach.
Ich muss mich jetzt erst mal noch für einen Steuersatz (1 1/8") und eine passende Gabel kümmern.
Was ist denn von den aktuellen 55ern von Marzocchi zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. April 2010)

Sehr schön!

Wieder ein Nicolai mehr hier


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach.
> Ich muss mich jetzt erst mal noch für einen Steuersatz (1 1/8") und eine passende Gabel kümmern.
> Was ist denn von den aktuellen 55ern von Marzocchi zu halten?


*
Boohhaa Jörg könnt ein schönes Bike werden.
Bei Marzocchi sag ich mal (fahr ja selbst eine)....bei der 55 Baureihe,kommt darauf an, die 2010 sollen ja wieder Top sein....aber schau mal bei schlickjumper im Net nach.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> ....aber schau mal bei schlickjumper im Net nach.*



Grad auf die Seite würde ich gar nix geben. Da kann jeder Depp posten.

Schau lieber hier im Forum. Ist zwar wesentlich mehr zu lesen, aber Du kannst die Aussagen wesentlich besser einordnen und bei Bedarf per PM auch nachfragen.

Das ist meine Meinung zu Schlickjumper.

Und zu MZ 55 2010 kann ich nur sagen, dass die Modelle mit Titanfeder Sahne ansprechen. Hab selber schon mal eine "drücken" dürfen. Allerdings sind 700 EUR auch nicht wenig Geld.


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2010)

Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei MZ ja im Allgemeinen auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei MZ ja im Allgemeinen auch nicht das Problem.



Hab auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## amerryl (9. April 2010)

hömma schrieb:


> Nach meinen "Recherchen" auf der Ghost-Seite müsste es das 2007er Modell sein. Zumindest scheint es das einzige Modelljahr zu sein, in dem das AMR 9500 als Aluversion angeboten wurde. Und da hatte es noch 130mm hinten und vorne eine Talas mit 100-140. Sollte also sowohl optisch als auch von der Geometrie ganz gut zu meiner 130mm Marzocchi in Gunmetal-Grey mit schwarzen Tauchrohren passen.
> 
> Das zweite sollte aber tatsächlich 120mm haben, was eigentlich schon viel zu viel ist




gute Wahl, eine echte Spaßmaschine, ich fahre den Rahmen mit einer 130mm Magura, passt perfekt.


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Grad auf die Seite würde ich gar nix geben. Da kann jeder Depp posten.
> 
> Schau lieber hier im Forum. Ist zwar wesentlich mehr zu lesen, aber Du kannst die Aussagen wesentlich besser einordnen und bei Bedarf per PM auch nachfragen.
> 
> ...



*....nur drücken sagt gar nichts aus Dirk.......Hier im IBC posten auch genug "Deppen" Ihre Meinungen auf die man nichts geben kann.
War nur für Jörg gedacht ,das er mal die einzelnen Baujahre von MZ anschauen kann und sich dann mal Gedanken machen darf was so an Technick geboten wird. *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....nur drücken sagt gar nichts aus Dirk.......Hier im IBC posten auch genug "Deppen" Ihre Meinungen auf die man nichts geben kann.
> War nur für Jürgen gedacht ,das er mal die einzelnen Baujahre von MZ anschauen kann und sich dann mal Gedanken machen darf was so an Technick geboten wird. *



Reg Dich nicht gleich künstlich auf. 

Und wer ist Jürgen?


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Reg Dich nicht gleich künstlich auf.
> 
> Und wer ist Jürgen?



*Wenn ich mich Aufrege dann merkst Du es Dirk oder sind wir mal wieder angepissst
Sorry Jörg natürlich.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wenn ich mich Aufrege dann merkst Du es Dirk oder sind wir mal wieder angepissst
> Sorry Jörg natürlich.....*



Hab ja keine Grund, Dieter. Ach halt, Andi.

Tja, man vergisst schnell, wenn der Körper beginnt zu verfallen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tja, man vergisst schnell, wenn der Körper beginnt zu verfallen ...



*Du auch ...... und schon in dem Alter Mein Beileid...*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Du auch ...... und schon in dem Alter Mein Beileid...*



Ist klar Andi ...  ...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

Uiuiui,

wenn ich gewußt hätte, was ich hier wieder mit meiner Frage anrichte...

Meine Tendenz geht auch eher zu einer Fox 36 oder RS Lyrik, aber die 2009er MZ 55 gibts eben recht günstig und hier im Bikemarkt wäre eine 2007er AM 1, die zudem noch den Vorteil (für mich im Moment jedenfalls) normaler schnellspannerkompatibilität (was ein Wortungetüm ) hätte.

Jetzt muß ich erst mal meine Rüsselpest auskurieren und 5 Tage Paris "überstehen" 

CU,
Jörg


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Uiuiui,
> 
> wenn ich gewußt hätte, was ich hier wieder mit meiner Frage anrichte...
> 
> ...



*Ich fahr ne AM SL 2006 Jörg.(nur geil das Ding)....aber wenn Du so fragst Lyrik für irgendwann spähter mal.
Die Marzocchi AM ist genauso Steif wie eine Pike mit Steckachse(laut Testberichten)*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich fahr ne AM SL 2006 Jörg.(nur geil das Ding)....aber wenn Du so fragst Lyrik für irgendwann spähter mal.*



Frag mal Matou. Der hatte ne AM SL1. Die hatte dauerend Probleme mit der Kartusche. Wenn MZ, dann aus meiner Sicht nur nur Coil.



andi1969 schrieb:


> *Die Marzocchi AM ist genauso Steif wie eine Pike mit Steckachse(laut Testberichten)*



Und mit dieser Aussage wirst Du ausgelacht, wenn Du sie ernst meinst.


Das meinte ich mit Schlickjumper-Niveau.


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Frag mal Matou. Der hatte ne AM SL1. Die hatte dauerend Probleme mit der Kartusche. Wenn MZ, dann aus meiner Sicht nur nur Coil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......ne laut Testbericht von 2 anerkannten Bike Mag. oder hast Du nen Teststand zu Hause.(jaja ich hab ja keine Ahnung, hab ich mal wieder vergessen Dirk)....und die Aussage meine ich ernst.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2010)

Bike-Mag. Das wird ja immer besser...

Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken, ob das was Du als "Tipp" gibst, nicht evtl. jemanden dazu animiert, Geld auszugeben. Und wenn der Invest dann fürn Arsch war "weil irgend wer was gesagt hat", dann war das wenig hilfreich.

Zum Thema Teststand: Hab ich nicht. Aber ich fahre das gleiche Casting am HT wie Du am Fully. Und ich habe außerdem eine Gabel mit Steckachse. Eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe ich also. Du auch?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

Leute,
bleibt doch mal ruhig...

Was soll denn der Streß?

Bitte verliert nich aus den Augen dass es hier um unser gemeinsames Hobby handelt und das muss ja wohl nicht in einen "Glaubens-"krieg ausarten.
Macht doch sowas per PM oder bei einem persönlichen Treffen aus 

Und nun bilden wir zum Abschluß noch einen Stuhlkreis und haben uns alle wieder lieb!

Schönes Wochenende und gute Besserung,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2010)

Diskutieren macht Laune. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

Wo hast du eigentlich deine Durolux her?

Oli schwärmt davon und du wirst vermutlich auch recht zufrieden damit sein?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2010)

Online bei Ebay von nem Shop irgendwo bei Regensburg.

Zufrieden bin ich, das stimmt. Was mich am meisten begeister ist die Höhenverstellung, die während der Fahrt geht. Ist wesentlich besser wie das ETA von MZ, da es die Federungscharakteristik dem FW anpasst. ETA blockiert die Gabel nur beim Ausfedern. 

Ansonsten gabs keine 180er Gabel mit Niveauregulierung. Totem 2step kam erst dieses Jahr raus und ist vor allem Arschteuer.


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2010)

Ooch jetzt wollt ich grad ne Tüte Popcorn aufmachen...
Äähh, was wollt ich sagen? Achja, grad von der Testfahrt mit der Durolux zurück! Alles dicht und bis jetzt kein Schmierfilm sichtbarDie Gabel scheint jetzt auf kleine Stöße noch besser anzusprechen, auch wenn es nicht Welten ausmacht! 
@Jörg: Das Prei-Leistungsverhältniss paßt auf jeden Fall super auch wenn das Ansprechverhalten nicht ganz an meine Revelation ran reicht. Ich kann Sie nur empfehlen! Achja, ein Grund war auch bei mir die Absenkbarkeit die einfach und gut funktioniert. Grad bei den längeren technischen Anstiegen in der Pfalz bekommt man so deutlich mehr Druch aufs Vorderrad! (Wir sprechen von einer 180mm Gabel!!!)


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zum Thema Teststand: Hab ich nicht. Aber ich fahre das gleiche Casting am HT wie Du am Fully. Und ich habe außerdem eine Gabel mit Steckachse. Eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe ich also. Du auch?



*Ja .....Hab ne Pike (und meine Behauptung bezog sich auf die Pike)nach dem Kauf der Marzocchi getestet.......ansonsten würd ich nicht so was behaupten.
Aber sei mir nicht bös...... der Klügere gibt nach ich denke mir meinen Teil......
Ende der Diskusion......endgültig.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich denke mir meinen Teil......*



Wird Zeit, dass Du mit Denken beginnst.


----------



## hömma (10. April 2010)

So, damits hier mal wieder um Baustellen geht...

Heute war Jungfernfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. April 2010)

Schick, morgen gäbs die Gelegenheit für eine zünftige Einweihung.


----------



## hömma (11. April 2010)

Nachdem die gestrigen knapp 600hm einen eindeutigen Rückschluss auf meinen Fitnesszustand hinterlassen haben und das Wetter bis jetzt nicht gerade toll war, habe ich mich eigentlich damit abgefunden, mich heute um die Baustelle mit Priorität 1b zu widmen. 

Aber die Sonne zeigt sich ja allmählich doch ganz sporadisch... Falls gegen 16:00 Uhr doch noch was gehen sollte, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. April 2010)

Gerade habe ich erfahren dass ich doch den gewünschten Steuersatz für mein Helius bekomme, es dauert zwar noch ein oder zwei Wochen, baer ich habe so lange auf das Rad gewartet, da kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an 

Und ich habe auch noch ausreichend Zeit, die anderen Restteile zu besorgen bzw. richtig zu putzen.

BTW, Chris King rulez!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!

Ich kann jetzt meinen Rahmen mit Steuersatz und Gabel abholen (Bilder folgen am Abend). Jetzt muss ich "blos" noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten (wie Schaltung einstellen) erledigen und dann wird es ernst


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!
> 
> Ich kann jetzt meinen Rahmen mit Steuersatz und Gabel abholen (Bilder folgen am Abend). Jetzt muss ich "blos" noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten (wie Schaltung einstellen) erledigen und dann wird es ernst



*Huiiii wurde auch Zeit bin ja mal so gespannt aufs Nico*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Die ersten Schritte sind getan:


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2010)

*Huii scheeh *


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Huii scheeh *



Finde ich auch


----------



## matou (27. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Die ersten Schritte sind getan:



Kannst du mir bitte deine Adresse geben und die Schlüssel unter die Fussmatte legen? Büüüüdde!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Was willst du denn mit einem S Rahmen? Der ist nur was für Sitzriesen wie mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Juni 2010)

Es ist vollbracht!









Dank der tatkräftigen Hilfe von Pat ist es heute vollendet worden 

Und bevor jemand wegen der vorderen Bremsleitung meckert, die wird noch gekürzt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und bevor jemand wegen der vorderen Bremsleitung meckert, die wird noch gekürzt



Und die hintere?

Schickes Rad.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und die hintere?
> 
> Schickes Rad.



Wurschdfinger waren schneller als Hasenhirn 
Latürnich habe ich die hintere gemeint...

Und danke!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!


*
Scheehhhh und wann ist der Roll Out.*


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2010)

Süße Klingel


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Scheehhhh und wann ist der Roll Out.*



Gerade eben komme ich von einer kurzen Testrunde zurück.

Hoffentlich kriege ich das Grinsen wieder weg... Das Dingens fährt sich endgeil und ist echt nochmal ein Quantensprung zu meinem alten Helius. Aber an die 160mm vorne muß ich erst noch gewöhnen oder die Gabel deutlich härter einstellen.
Dank Absenkung vorne und Blockierung hinten (der Dämpfer ist halt suboptimal) geht es sogar recht gut bergauf, Genaueres wird aber erst ein Test am Michaelsberg ergeben


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Gerade eben komme ich von einer kurzen Testrunde zurück.
> 
> Hoffentlich kriege ich das Grinsen wieder weg... Das Dingens fährt sich endgeil und ist echt nochmal ein Quantensprung zu meinem alten Helius. Aber an die 160mm vorne muß ich erst noch gewöhnen oder die Gabel deutlich härter einstellen.
> Dank Absenkung vorne und Blockierung hinten (der Dämpfer ist halt suboptimal) geht es sogar recht gut bergauf, Genaueres wird aber erst ein Test am Michaelsberg ergeben



Wieviel PSI hast Du reingepumpt an der Gabel???? Ich hab auch keinen Top Dämpfer drin(Zugstufe und Lock Out) und funzt.
Schade wär gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juni 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wieviel PSI hast Du reingepumpt an der Gabel???? Ich hab auch keinen Top Dämpfer drin(Zugstufe und Lock Out) und funzt.
> Schade wär gerne dabei gewesen.



An der Gabel habe ich jetzt Druckmäßig noch gar nicht gespielt sondern fahre ihn (den Druck) noch genauso wie gekauft.

Die Ausfahrt hat sich kaum gelohnt. Nur kurz den Trail am Katzenberg und die Ungeheuerklamm, dann wieder heim.

Wenn wir von Mallorca zurück sind, dann können wir mal wieder 'ne gemeinsame Runde drehen


----------



## knoflok (1. Januar 2011)

So langsam aber sicher wird es...
Fehlen nur noch Schaltzüge, und ein wenig sollte der Gabelschaft auch noch gekürzt werden. Aber ansonsten ist das Juliana der Dame des Hauses so langsam fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (2. Januar 2011)

So, Urlaub rum... 

ein paar Projekte waren das dann aber doch über Weihnachten. Das Enduro wurde mit frischem Anker ausgestattet 









Aber bei den Schneeverhältnissen konnte die neue noch nicht wirklich eingebremst werden. 

Ich hoffe auf bessere Leitung wie beider alten7erjuicy, das sollte allerdings kein wirkliches Problem sein... 

Grüße


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Januar 2011)

Die Leitung ist lang genug.


----------



## Triple F (3. Januar 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das Dingens fährt sich endgeil und ist echt nochmal ein Quantensprung zu meinem alten Helius. Aber an die 160mm vorne muß ich erst noch gewöhnen oder die Gabel deutlich härter einstellen.
> ... Genaueres wird aber erst ein Test am Michaelsberg ergeben



Aus Interesse: In welchem Bereich hat sich denn was zu deinem alten Helius (Modell / Baujahr) getan? Ich fahr ein 01'er FR-Modell (hi: 130 mm / vo: 150 mm). Ist Geo-mäßig  natürlich nicht state-of-the-art, aber die Kinematik hat sich doch nicht wesentlich geändert, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Januar 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: In welchem Bereich hat sich denn was zu deinem alten Helius (Modell / Baujahr) getan? Ich fahr ein 01'er FR-Modell (hi: 130 mm / vo: 150 mm). Ist Geo-mäßig  natürlich nicht state-of-the-art, aber die Kinematik hat sich doch nicht wesentlich geändert, oder?



Die Kinematik war bei meinem 02er Helius CC (vo: 100 mm / hi: 120 mm) auch prima, aber manchmal ist das einfach zu wenig Federweg, v.a. für so einen Fahrtechnikhelden wie mich (Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik). Allerdings muß ich inzwischen zugeben, dass das FR eigentlich etwas oversized für mich ist. Vielleicht tauscht ja jemand mit mir und ich bekomme ein AC? 

Aber selbst mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer und ohne Federgabelabsenkung geht das Dingens bergauf. Es wippt halt ein (ganz klein-) wenig. Das Gewicht des Rades zusammen mit der (nicht vorhandenen) Kondition setzen bergauf die Grenze, nicht das Fahrwerk.


----------



## Triple F (4. Januar 2011)

Danke, das wollte ich wissen. Habe hin und wieder auch mal Lust auf ein neues Fully, aber der Unterschied zwischen meinem alten Hobel und den neuen Helius-Modellen rechtfertigt leider keinen Neukauf. 

Bleibt nur auf ein Nucleon AC (nicht AM) zu warten, dass realistisch mit 14 - 15,X kg aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Die Kinematik war bei meinem 02er Helius CC (vo: 100 mm / hi: 120 mm) auch prima, aber manchmal ist das einfach zu wenig Federweg, v.a. für so einen Fahrtechnikhelden wie mich (Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik). Allerdings muß ich inzwischen zugeben, dass das FR eigentlich etwas oversized für mich ist. Vielleicht tauscht ja jemand mit mir und ich bekomme ein AC?
> 
> Aber selbst mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer und ohne Federgabelabsenkung geht das Dingens bergauf. Es wippt halt ein (ganz klein-) wenig. Das Gewicht des Rades zusammen mit der (nicht vorhandenen) Kondition setzen bergauf die Grenze, nicht das Fahrwerk.



*Du solltest halt auch mehr damit fahren Jörg, dann kommt die Fahrtechnik mit der Zeit.....und Üben, Üben und nochmal Üben.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Du solltest halt auch mehr damit fahren Jörg, dann kommt die Fahrtechnik mit der Zeit.....und Üben, Üben und nochmal Üben.



Ich fahre ja doch ab und an, wenngleich auch eher ohne die Kasernen-/Sallenbusch-Crew. Aber trotz allem Üben wird der Hirnmuskel bei manchen Sachen einfach nicht stärker.
Einer der Vorsätze für das aktuelle Jahr ist auch das häufigere Radfahren. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf ein oder zwei sportliche Aktivitäten beschränken, v.a. wenn's meist nur am Wochenende geht 

Wieso verscherbelst du eigentlich deinen Dreckspringer?


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja doch ab und an, wenngleich auch eher ohne die Kasernen-/Sallenbusch-Crew. Aber trotz allem Üben wird der Hirnmuskel bei manchen Sachen einfach nicht stärker.
> Einer der Vorsätze für das aktuelle Jahr ist auch das häufigere Radfahren. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf ein oder zwei sportliche Aktivitäten beschränken, v.a. wenn's meist nur am Wochenende geht
> 
> Wieso verscherbelst du eigentlich deinen Dreckspringer?



Die kaputte Bandscheibe mags ned mehr so.....zu klein ist das Teil auch noch  und den Rest beantworte ich per PM.


----------

